# Last Stand of the Dorinthians (Chapter 3 - The Imperials)



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 11, 2006)

Crowds of Dorinthians swarm around you as you finally, come home, many of whom began to worry that you may never come back.  An intensity of loss can be felt, and before long you find out what is wrong.  One of Cal's riders came back yesterday with two Imperial arrows in his back.  From the looks of it, he had ridden hard for three days with those wounds, and had died before he reached the new town.  His horse walked in on its own.  In the rider's hands was a letter scrawled by King Bermax that said: 'The Imperials have learned that we have been housing your kin who have fled from other parts than Fair Creek.  Cal Dorin was about to lead them home when the Tallione Empire demanded that we turn them over.  We refused.  They came back with a larger army than we have thought possible.  We are now besieged, and your people trapped with us.  Cal and a few of his best riders have volunteered to carry copies of this letter and attempt to break out of the trap to bring you this warning: The cause here is lost.  Do not come to the Dunkel Mountains.  I vow that we will fight for as long as we can and die like dwarves.'

More unsettling than this letter, is the fact that the dead rider has been the only one to arrive.  The fate of Cal and the rest of his companions is still a mystery.  How long the dwarves can hold out is an even greater question.  Baron Dorin meets with you in his office and makes one thing clear.  "I want nothing more than to have my son back, but I will not order you to go.  In my opinion, the mission is too dangerous.  You have done much for us.  It's best that your rest now and meet again with your friends and family."  With that, he falls back to his seat, his face that of a broken man.  Syra Dorin, his attractive daughter, stands strong, placing her hand on his shoulder to steady her father.  The head of the local militia, Kyle Radnal, is also present, his eyes staring out into space as he has his own thoughts and emotions battling inside him.  He was never one to get along with Cal, but the two of them have been the glue that has held the refugees together.  You can't help but wonder what his own feelings are on the subject.

OOC: The freeing of the dwarves is an optional quest, although it is a full chapter and will allow you to advance a level.  If you opt not to go on it, I will lower the difficulty of future encounters.  However... there is the matter of treasure and glory to be had...


----------



## Fenris (Sep 12, 2006)

Dartis is quiet a moment and then kneels before Baron Dorin, and speaks: "My Lord, all my family and friends, aside from those I have made in the past few days, perished upon the plains of Kalden or in the green hills of my beloved Kalnian. I have no reason to rest, for Dorinthia is not restored. You may not order me, but I pray you do not hinder me either. So long as there are people of Dorinthia in danger, I cannot rest. I have nothing to live for. My land, my family, my people are gone. All I have is Dorinthia. And so long as her people live, so shall I. I cannot speak for my companions, but I will go to the Dunkel Mountains. I would ask that if you can spare them, that any remaining forces who wish to volunteer may come with me, but should I need to go alone so I shall, if even the whole of the Tallione army stand between me and the dwarven holds. Shall I go with your blessing my leige?" says Dartis holding his sword out to the Baron hilt first.


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 12, 2006)

Silas nods, touched by Dartis' speech.  However, he says nothing to interupt; he only takes a step forward to stand behind Dartis and show his support and willingness to take on this quest.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 12, 2006)

*Alexander*

OOC: I'm in touch with Land Outcast until he gets his connection situation resolved.  I'll post for him, also.

Alexander will have to make a hard choice now, while he wanted to stay there, maybe even have some contact with Syra apart from the meetings her father commanded, something that *could* grow and to which he could attach for the first time in his life since Ravil... 
but revenge...

The Huntress doesn't approve vegance, something foolish at its core according to her teachings... but Alexander's mind is somewhere else than with the Huntress for the first time... the opportunity to spill Tallione blood for the first time... 

If anothing radical happens, he will try to engange Syra in conversation after this meeting about what just happened -he will mention the gnome's foretelling of doom, and the burning tree-, then will stay the night once more beside Ravil in search of counsel... and, again, if nothing radical happens, declare his will to depart at the next morning... 

This is actually heavier for him than it looks, not only is he going against the Huntress, he is also leaving Syra unprotected... but there is something strong which drives him ,which he hadn't felt with this magnitude before: the opportunity for comeback.

He too steps forward.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 12, 2006)

Baron Dorin is in shock from the gesture, and the party's agreement to render aid in this dark time.  He is speechless, gazing at Dartis and reaches out to hold the handle with weak hands.  His daughter, normally shy, steps forward and surprises everyone when her hand confidently wraps around the handle instead.  Her left hand grips her father's shoulder in order to grant him strength.  At the same time, she taps Dartis' own shoulders with the flat of the blade as she orders, "I task you, Dartis Kalnian, to become a guardian for the lost people of Dorinthia, to seek them, and be their light that guides them here to their new home.  From this moment on, you will serve all Dorinthians, as you served those of Kalnian.  Rise, Sir Dartis."  She looks at Dartis with appreciation.

Dartis
[sblock]
This is the closest you have gotten to Syra Dorin, and you are amazed at this hidden reservoir of strength.  Normally, she acts childish, but for a moment she was a true royal member of Dorinthia.  Her smile is warm, and for a moment you're mind wanders as you realize that she may be the only surviving noble lady that is available for marriage.
[/sblock]

Alexander
[sblock]
You are proud of Dartis and the change of emotions he has brought about.  Still... you can't but feel a twinge of jealousy when Syra binds him to the oath.  Suddenly, her eyes meet yours for a brief moment, along with a smile in your direction, and you feel some tension inside of you disperse.
[/sblock]

You have agreed to help rescue the dwarves and your kinsmen from the Tallionian siege.  Some of you decide to go because of morality, some for glory, and some for treasure...  For a week you are allowed to relax in the town and resupply yourselves.  Kyle, Hector, and the clergy provide training for you to better deal with Imperial tactics (hence the level-ups).

The people have made some amazing strides from last you were here.  For one thing, the taxes are almost non-existant since there is not much of a government at this time.  Because of this, and the halfling merchants trade with the elves, kobolds and gnomes, prices for goods have actually dropped to normal prices (reference PHB for equipment needs).  Also, the following items are available in the Radnal Ruffian's stockpile for free:

2 Gauntlets
17 Daggers
6 Punch Daggers
5 Light Maces
2 Sickles
6 Clubs
2 Heavy Maces
1 Morningstar
3 Shortspears
8 Longspears
4 Quarterstaffs
4 Spears
210 Crossbow Bolts
4 Light Crossbows
36 Darts
22 Javelins
4 Slings
130 Sling Bullets
12 Throwing Axes
2 Light Hammers
3 Handaxes
2 Light Picks
2 Saps
12 Short Swords
3 Battleaxes
1 Flail
4 Longswords
1 Heavy Pick
3 Rapiers
2 Scimitars
1 Trident
2 Warhammers
2 Glaives
1 Greatclub
2 Halberds
1 Scythe
5 Longbows
3 Shortbows
340 Arrows
1 Bastard Sword
1 Hand Crossbow
3 Sets Padded Armor
2 Sets Leather Armor
1 Set Leather Armor (Small)
2 Sets Studded Leather
1 Set Studded Leather (Small)
1 Hide Armor
1 Chain Shirt
2 Small Wooden Shields
3 Large Wooden Shields
7 Bucklers
7 Backpacks
10 Bedrolls
6 Coils of Rope (100 ft)
Grapple
42 Trail Rations
21 Hard Biscuits
7 Water Flasks
12 Torches
6 Lanterns
5 Tinderboxes
8 Flasks of Oil
2 Tanglefoot Bags
10 Large Sacks
5 Small Sacks
3 Mirrors
2 Bottle of Ink
5 Pieces of Vellum (paper)

Also, because of the distances involved, you will be provided with horses (mule for Rix unless he want to ride behind someone) and saddles before you go.

Rix
[sblock]
Danica catches up to you when you leave the mayor's office and smiles happily, "Oh, Rix!  The gnomish delegation came and told everyone about the party's exploits.  I'm glad to see you back!  Even the gnomes said you acted like a hero, although they didn't seem excited to admit it.  How did it go?"
[/sblock]

Dartis
[sblock]
You are sitting in front of the town square, restringing your newly strengthened bow, when the commoner militia leader, Kyle Radnal comes up to you with a white charger in tow.  You seem to remember something of the Radnals... you believe that they used to be part of the nobility once, but you can't recall what happened.  "Dartis," he says, breaking your thoughts and speaking as if he doesn't recognize your status.  You know now why Cal Dorin didn't like him.  "I'm sorry to bother you, but I felt that you would like to meet your new companion.  This gentleman is 'Swift'.  He is yours if you want him," Kyle says, stroking the horse's flanks appreciatively.
[/sblock]

Kel
[sblock]
Silas Generwine of the Elven delegation meets you in the newly established embassy just outside the town circle.  He sips his part of the wine you are sharing bitterly and says, "Kel, Kel, Kel... I just don't know what to make of these stories.  It's bad enough that these humans believe in these heroic exploits this group you've been observing is supposedly making, but now the gnomes are beginning to think it, too.  And now the pro-Dorinthian faction of the elven council is demanding we send this place more aid."  He sighs disgustedly.  "Tell me honestly, Kel," Silas Generwine pleads.  "What are they really like?  And don't be afraid of honesty.  We've known each other for a long time."
[/sblock]

Silas
[sblock]
Your first night with your family is wonderous, and you wish such moments could last forever.  Still, you try to put worries out of your mind, but you are interrupted on the second day by a knock at your door.  When you open it you see Fineas, a young man and apprentice to Hector, the supposed magician.  "Excuse me, sir," the lad asks, his eyes wide.  "I've been meaning to ask you this yesterday... but... sir, I...  Sir, I'd like to train under you because of how great they say you are and please don't say no."  The lad seems worried, and rightly so.  In a way he is betraying Hector, and normally such a relationship between student and teacher is an unspoken pact of loyalty.
[/sblock]

Alexander
[sblock]
You wait outside for Syra, and it's an hour later when she finally leaves the administrative building, with Lady Huffring in tow.  Her guardian looks at you in disapproval, her nose turned slightly upward as if to avoid a bad smell.  Syra looks shyly at you at first, which slowly turns to amusement as she looks between you and Lady Huffring.  Finally she asks of you, "Alexander, I was about to take a walk along the nearby creek.  Would you enjoy escorting myself and the lady so that we may have your protection?"

After you join her she asks, "So, what did you think of my performance today," she asks and then laughs childishly.  "I was completely nervous.  I only wanted to help father."
[/sblock]

OOC: Please state how you would like to spend your week before moving on.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 13, 2006)

*Alexander's Action*

DM
[sblock]
"I could escort you for a walk..." -he smiles at her guardian's gesture... it's difficult for anything to bring him down now-

As they start moving, Alexander answers her questions... maybe a bit bluntly, but he's never seen need for being delicate "I wasn't expecting your hand to take the handle of the sword"

A pair of seconds...
"That's good, it means there is more than meets the eye to you... there is strength within, and so I'm telling you what a madman told..."

He basically tells her the incursion into the gnome's hideout, smiling with satisfaction when he remembers the golem's hits and how he was able to stand them...

Then he cares to ask about her, what she's been doing while the commando was away, and he listens at her more out of wanting to hear her voice than out of interest -assuming there is nothing too startling for a rugged forest-dwelling scout-. 
[/sblock]

During the week he will help in any needed tasks, grateful to be back from gnomish tunnels and, among his talks with Ravil, guard duty, chats -if possible- with Syra, scouting, and helping on phisical labors, he also prays, he prays for the Huntress to bless his blades and to forgive him from what he's about to perform.


----------



## D20Dazza (Sep 13, 2006)

Deuce Traveler said:
			
		

> Kel
> [sblock]
> Silas Generwine of the Elven delegation meets you in the newly established embassy just outside the town circle.  He sips his part of the wine you are sharing bitterly and says, "Kel, Kel, Kel... I just don't know what to make of these stories.  It's bad enough that these humans believe in these heroic exploits this group you've been observing is supposedly making, but now the gnomes are beginning to think it, too.  And now the pro-Dorinthian faction of the elven council is demanding we send this place more aid."  He sighs disgustedly.  "Tell me honestly, Kel," Silas Generwine pleads.  "What are they really like?  And don't be afraid of honesty.  We've known each other for a long time."
> [/sblock]



[sblock=Silas Generwine]Kel sits down beside his old friend and stares into the skies "Where do I begin?" he muses aloud, his breathing slowing as he thinks back on his recent trevails "All the stories you hear have more than a kernel of truth about them" he begins "The valour of Sir Dartis' he pauses and smirks, the appellation leaving a strange taste on his mouth "can not be questiond. Nor can the bravery of Alexander, or the power of Silas, even Rix has proven himself a valuable ally, even if he is a little short at times" Kel laughs quietly at his jest "They are good and true Silas, and I find myself wanting to journey with them, wanting to help, wanting to be their friend"[/sblock]


----------



## Fenris (Sep 13, 2006)

Deuce Traveler said:
			
		

> Baron Dorin is in shock from the gesture, and the party's agreement to render aid in this dark time.  He is speechless, gazing at Dartis and reaches out to hold the handle with weak hands.  His daughter, normally shy, steps forward and surprises everyone when her hand confidently wraps around the handle instead.  Her left hand grips her father's shoulder in order to grant him strength.  At the same time, she taps Dartis' own shoulders with the flat of the blade as she orders, "I task you, Dartis Kalnian, to become a guardian for the lost people of Dorinthia, to seek them, and be their light that guides them here to their new home.  From this moment on, you will serve all Dorinthians, as you served those of Kalnian.  Rise, Sir Dartis."  She looks at Dartis with appreciation.




Dartis rises, "Gladly do I accept this task, should I need to I shall shed my blood for my people. But now is the time to shed Tallione blood. To make them pay for their crime agaisnt our people. Our people will be saved, our country will be restored. So long as the Noble Houses of Dorithia stand, Dorinthia will stand. For we have always been the protectors and defenders of this country, so shall we always be. For we are newly purged of impurities, and our nobles are tempered by war, and hardened by exile, but still we are Dorithians, and so long as we live, so long as we hold to the principles upon which Dorinthia was founded, so long at the Houses support each other and are bonded together, we shall lead her back to glory." says Dartis as he takes the sword back from Syra, holding her eyes for a moment again before leaving.


DT
[sblock] As Kyle leads up swift, Dartis rises and runs a discerning and practised eye over the horse. "He's a beautiful steed" says Dartis inspecting the forelocks. "My thanks to you for bringing him to me. I have missed the feel of the saddle these last few weeks. I shall take him with me to to salvation of Dorinthia's people."  adds Dartis shrugging off Kyle's social slight. [/sblock]

[sblock] Dorin never gave an answer regarding any extra men. Dartis will spend his week getting to know Swift and testing his capabilities. He will also ask around to see if any men are willing to volenteer to go with him, but being very reassuring and supportive of those who do not wish to go. In short, though Baron Dorin leads the remaining people here, Dartis will approach this as though he is now the captain of the military and will act as such. And he will spend his time encouraging the men who remain. Observing training, helping with moral, training and defensive preparations where he can. He also will try to find a new cavalry cloak, his last one was burned rescuing Horatios. [/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 14, 2006)

[sblock]


			
				DeuceTraveller said:
			
		

> Your first night with your family is wonderous, and you wish such moments could last forever. Still, you try to put worries out of your mind, but you are interrupted on the second day by a knock at your door. When you open it you see Fineas, a young man and apprentice to Hector, the supposed magician. "Excuse me, sir," the lad asks, his eyes wide. "I've been meaning to ask you this yesterday... but... sir, I... Sir, I'd like to train under you because of how great they say you are and please don't say no." The lad seems worried, and rightly so. In a way he is betraying Hector, and normally such a relationship between student and teacher is an unspoken pact of loyalty.




After Silas pledges to aid the dwarves in whatever way he is able he will visit the Ruffians' headquarters.  He'll take some equipment (haven't decided exactly what, yet) including restocking his trail rations and ammunition, and remove his armor to leave since he feels he won't need it any longer.

The rest of the day he'll spend with his family.

When Fineas arrives the next day, Silas frowns thoughtfully.  "I'm not a great man...but I don't expect you'll listen to that now."  He thinks a long moment then motions the lad inside.  Once they've both seated themselves at the table Silas continues, "I can't train you...now.  In a week or so I'll be leaving again to give aid to our allies the dwarves.  If I were to take you on as a student and leave, then what would you do?"  Silas shakes his head.  "However, I will need assistance for preparing for my journey.  I'll ask Hector to allow you to help me and then, when I leave you'll still be able to return to Hector's training.  We'll see how things stand when I return."

The next morning Silas will track down Hector and ask if he can have the assistance of Fineas in preparing for the journey to the Dwarven lands.  He'll also see if Hector has any interest in purchasing the kobold spellbook.  (If so, Silas will ask for 800 gp.  He'll go as low as 500 gp and will accept scrolls usable to Silas in exchange, i.e. no illusion or necromancy).

During the days that follow, Silas will perform the familiar ritual, transfer _Scorching Ray_ and _Protection from Arrows_ to his spellbook.  He'll take his time in the process, involve Fineas in whatever he does, and will assess Fineas' talent and teach him what he can in the time that they have.
[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 14, 2006)

Alexander
[sblock]
Syra hangs onto your every word, her eyes growing wide when you speak of the more trying times in your last adventure.  When you ask her what she has been doing, she explains, “Nothing so exciting, Alexander.  I’ve been handling more of father’s responsibilities since he’s been more ill of late.”  Her face drops for a moment in concern for him.

“I’m sure he’ll be fine, but I’d rather spend my time riding then meeting with all these self-important officials all the time,” she says with a laugh.  She has changed, you realize, and walks with more confidence.  She has done well for herself in Cal’s absence.

The rest of your days pass happily despite the danger to come, and you train yourself in order to prepare.  You do notice Dartis admiring Syra from afar, and you wonder what his own thoughts on her are.  On your last day of preparation, Syra sneaks her hand to hold yours in the rare moments when Lady Huffring isn’t watching.
[/sblock]

Silas
[sblock]
You visit the other wizard in his cottage later on.  Hector doesn’t seem pleased with Fineas’ request, and he defensively says, “I don’t know why he went to you.  I was an adventurer once, too, you know.”  He turns red after he says this, embarrassment on his face as he realizes how juvenile he sounds.  Hector seems even more embarrassed after you offer him the spellbook.  He smoothes his robe with sweaty palms, and takes the book from you, visibly relaxing as he flips through it.  

He gets excited from what he’s seen in the book, and is visibly pleased, giving you five scrolls for it and 300 gold, which is most of his current money.  
[sblock]
_Alter Self, Resist Energy, Magic Missile, Sleep, Detect Thoughts_
[/sblock]
“Well, it’s in kobold, but I can probably go to our new neighbors and ask them for help deciphering anything I have trouble with.  As for Fineas… I suppose two instructors won’t hurt for a new student.  Alright, I’ll have him come to you to help out,” Hector says, then roughly shakes your hand.

Fineas works hard for you during the next week, and assists you in your magical research.  He seems a sharp and obedient student, and you feel he has promise.
The rest of your days pass happily despite the danger to come, and you train yourself in order to prepare.
[/sblock]

Dartis
[sblock]
It’s not easy for you to find a new cloak, since they were specially made for the military and most of the riders took off with them with Cal.  With the men missing, their families are loath to part with them.  When Kyle Radnal hears about your search for a new cavalry cloak, he comes up with an old one for you from a source unknown.  “I heard you needed one,” he says, handing you an old, but serviceable cloak.  Radnal holds onto it for an extra moment when you reach out and take it, asking of you, “Wear it well.”  It was fitted for a bigger man, but still is comfortable around your shoulders.

As you talk to the people, you notice that Syra and Alexander speaking to each other on walks during a couple of occasions and wonder about their relationship.

The rest of your days pass happily despite the danger to come, and you train yourself in order to prepare.
[/sblock]

Kel
[sblock]
Silas of the elves frowns as you speak.  Suddenly, he throws his glass of wine into the nearby fireplace and spins to face you, his cheeks flushed red with anger.  “Be careful what you say, Kel!”  He puts a finger in your face, and for a moment you see his human quarter of his blood in his rage.  His face smoothes once more, although the agitation is there.  He slumps into his chair and says softly, “Kel, be careful what you say.  The Tallione Empire knows that these people have been hidden by the elves, and their beginning to exert pressure on the Council.  The Council is divided on the issue, Kel, and although the pro-Dorinthian faction is in the minority, they are a vocal minority.  The majority of the Council has tried to limit news from this area, but already news about the heroics of these adventurers is beginning to sway our people.  Kel, if a decision is to be made to turn these people over to the Imperials for the safety of the Elven kingdom, it will not behoove you to be on the losing side of the argument.  Already there have been talks of duels among Council members.  As a friend, Kel, I promise to pass the facts you have given me without phrasing it as if you have an opinion on the subject.”  With that, the two of you attempt to talk of happier things.

The rest of your days pass happily despite the danger to come, and you train yourself in order to prepare.
[/sblock]

OOC: Where’s Ferrix?

The week goes by, and you recuperate and prepare.  Dartis is given a strong, white charger as a steed.  Alexander, Silas, and Kel are also given adequate horses to ride.  Rix is given the small mule that is holding your supply of a month’s worth of food for the party.  The kobold also sometimes rides with Alexander, and the two speak often, but normally they trade barbed words in a somewhat joking manner.

Over a hundred men march behind you, carrying packs of their own food (two weeks worth each) and improvised weapons, mostly bows and hunting knives.  They were gathered by the combined efforts of Dartis and Alexander and follow you to rescue their kin.  Most have little experience in combat, and Kyle Radnal keeps Radnal's Ruffians home to protect the families.

Now you must determine which way to go, the direct week-long journey that takes you through more arid plains close to the mountains, or the lush river journey that arches like a crescent, but takes about 12 days to travel.


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 14, 2006)

Point of Clarification: Silas would not have mentioned to Hector that Fineas wanted to become Silas' student.  His request would have been worded such that he (Silas) was in need of a skilled student (like Fineas) to help him prepare for the upcoming journey.  If Hector already knows (or Silas is so transparant that Hector figures it out) then Silas will admit that Fineas asked but that he refused him.

When Silas offers the kobold spellbook, he'll comment that most of the spells within are beyond his capability to cast and that he hopes they will be usable to Hector.  When Hector accepts the deal Silas gets very excited and can barely wait to get home and get to work.  He quickly and enthusiastically shakes Hector's hand and departs unless Hector has more to add.

From the Ruffian stash, Silas will take 2 large sacks (to use as saddlebags), a coil of rope, the grapple, a small bundle of torches (4), a lantern, 2 flasks of oil, a tanglefoot bag, a mirror, a vial of ink, and the paper.  Most of this stuff he'll keep in the sacks on the horse but the paper he'll put into his scrollcase for safety and the vial of ink he'll secure in his backpack.

[sblock=OOC]Please let me know if Silas has any time (and how much) he can commit to copying his new spells from scrolls to his spellbook.[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 14, 2006)

Silas
[sblock]
OOC: He can get all of them, with your new assistant's help.  Sorry for the confusion.  Let's just say that the boy is on loan from Hector for now to assist you.
[/sblock]


----------



## D20Dazza (Sep 15, 2006)

Accepting the offer of free equipment graciously Kel ensure that he has 50 arrows in his quivers, takes some Trail Rations and Hard Biscuits, a lantern and tinderbox, two flasks of oil, a small sack, a mirror and a tanglefoot bag. 

OOC:What time of day is it when we're making our decision? Does anyone in our 'troop' know of any dangers on either route? As we've been marching presumably we've been setting up a command tent each night and hatching battle plans, as well as interogating those of our men that might know of the dangers on each route etc.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 15, 2006)

It's the middle of the morning by the time you leave, although your party was ready earlier.  It seems that the town wanted to wish you good luck and see your small army off.

From what you are hearing from the men, the quick route has little water along it, and unless you have a means for finding or creating some for more than a hundred men, you may want to take the route along the river instead.


----------



## D20Dazza (Sep 15, 2006)

"Well comrades" Kel says companionably "From what the men say we should be taking the river route, and, personally, I agree with them. It's just a pity we can't organise some sort of river transport to speed things up. Anyone know anything about the river?" Kel asks at one of their rest stops.

OOC: The men are on foot? We're the only ones mounted?


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 15, 2006)

OOC: The men are on foot, although there are a few mules being used as pack animals.  They aren't really organized, and march out in a disorganized column.


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 15, 2006)

OOC: Are there any leaders other than our characters?

Silas is opposed to bringing men from the village.  After his experience in the army he feels that they will only serve to slow them down and likely die at the hands of the empire's troops.  However, he'll only mention his objections to Dartis and only one time.  After it becomes clear the men will be coming along Silas will do his best to aid the progress in any way that he can.

Silas is displeased with the disorganization of march and will bring the subject up with Dartis and his other companions.  He'll suggest letting the men go by the river way and the small group of his companions go by the plains route in order to scout things out beforehand.  He doesn't expect this suggestion to be taken and will also suggest that the men be broken up into smaller groups with each of the party directing one of the small groups in the hopes of speeding up the march.  He'll also suggest that Alexander and Rix and possibly some of the more woodsy of the men spend time scouting ahead for dangers and potential campsites.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 15, 2006)

OOC: No.  There are some older, grizzled veterans, but nobody with command or even NCO experience.


----------



## Fenris (Sep 17, 2006)

GlassEye said:
			
		

> OOC: Are there any leaders other than our characters?
> 
> Silas is opposed to bringing men from the village.  After his experience in the army he feels that they will only serve to slow them down and likely die at the hands of the empire's troops.  However, he'll only mention his objections to Dartis and only one time.  After it becomes clear the men will be coming along Silas will do his best to aid the progress in any way that he can.
> 
> Silas is displeased with the disorganization of march and will bring the subject up with Dartis and his other companions.  He'll suggest letting the men go by the river way and the small group of his companions go by the plains route in order to scout things out beforehand.  He doesn't expect this suggestion to be taken and will also suggest that the men be broken up into smaller groups with each of the party directing one of the small groups in the hopes of speeding up the march.  He'll also suggest that Alexander and Rix and possibly some of the more woodsy of the men spend time scouting ahead for dangers and potential campsites.




"I understand your concerns Silas, but please remember that we are still at war. It is our people who we are going to save. I took no one who did not volunteer, and we must respect the right and duty of these men to defend their homeland and avenge their losses. Now the key will be to use our forces well. We need a keen mind to plan the best way to maximize our forces." says Dartis clasping Silas on the shoulder. "So give this some thought. I had a fancy to raid their supply wagons in the rear of their column, cut off their seige and force at least some to retire from it. Bu put your mind to this task Silas, that will both distract you from your displeasure and make the march go faster for you, Counsellor Silas." adds Dartis with a smile. 

OOC: The river path it is. I agree that Alexander, Rix and whomever among the men as are capabale should scout ahead. Along the march Dartis will break the men up into 10 groups and put one of the veterans in charge of each group. Dartis and Kel (and Silas if he's not thinking too much   ) can then ride vedette as well as try to keep the men organized, moving and focused.


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 17, 2006)

"There is not a day that passes that I do not worry what will happen when the empire turns its forces to stamping us out completely.  I would do anything to stop that from happening and I forgot that these men and women would do no less.  Thank you for reminding me of that, Lord Kalnian.  I'll think further on what you've said and if you have any other task for me, I'll undertake it gladly."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 18, 2006)

The weather is actually pleasant, as the autumn season has just begun.  You travel along a river that flows north, then turns east then southeast towards the dwarven lands.  The older men know some marching songs and teach it to the younger members of your troupe.  

You make it through two days and nights and out of the elven lands without incident, but in the morning you find a horrible sight.  The men had taken turns as sentries, each shift encompassing of about eight guards, two standing on each end of the compass.  The two guards that were watching the west were found slain, their bellies sliced open, several limbs pulled off, eaten and discarded, and their heads still missing.  One of the guards mentioned that he had heard a giggling in the night, but that was the only thing that any of them noticed out of the ordinary.

The bodies were found separate from each other, and you surmise the first guard (found near a bush) went to go urinate and was killed, before the other was snuck upon and murdered.


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 18, 2006)

Silas looks to Alexander.  "Can you track it?  We left this beast behind twice before and I won't do so a third time."


----------



## Fenris (Sep 19, 2006)

GlassEye said:
			
		

> Silas looks to Alexander.  "Can you track it?  We left this beast behind twice before and I won't do so a third time."




"As loath as I am to delay our travel, I must agree. We cannot afford to lose any more sentries."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 19, 2006)

OOC:  Avast, mateys!  Since Land Outcast is busy cutting us them potatoes, I will control Alexander for now.
==================================


Alexander crouches, and examines the ground before him.  After a moment he gives the party a nod.  Yes, he can track the thing.


----------



## Fenris (Sep 19, 2006)

Dartis puts a few of the veterans in charge and tells the group to stay until we get back.

"Lead on Alexander"


----------



## D20Dazza (Sep 19, 2006)

Kel readies his arms and armour and prepares to ride on the Hunt with his friends "For the glory of The Huntress" he cries as the small group starts to follow the tracks.


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 20, 2006)

Silas adjusts his gear and follows along.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 20, 2006)

You leave your militia behind with Rix and on guard as you hunt the creature.  The trail takes you along the river, and then along a branching wide stream with a strong current.  You walk another half mile before you can hear the continuous crash of water.  Alexander says that the trail ends at the top of a small waterfall.  You peer below to see a beautiful, large pond 25 feet below you.  Figuring the trail will begin again along the pond's edge, the four of you climb downwards.  There are no footprints.  It's as if the troll jumped into the pond and disappeared.  The waterfall is wide, and falls around a semi-circle of rock.


----------



## Fenris (Sep 20, 2006)

"I know that there are often caves that lay behind the falls of rivers, carved out of solid rock. let us examine the sides of the falls to see if we can find some hiding hole for this beast. Otherwise we may have to examine the bottom of this pond. But first, Silas, I have heard that trolls are difficult to kill. How may we finish this creature once and for all?" says Dartis


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 20, 2006)

*Alexander's Action*

Alexander confirms what Dartis was saying.  He checks near the waterfall and believes he can see a cave behind it.


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 20, 2006)

Silas searches his memory (Knowledge: Arcana +9) and tells Dartis and the others what he remembers hearing about trolls.  "Though Kel might know more..."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 20, 2006)

Silas and Kel put their heads together and remember something about fire being able to stop a troll's regeneration.  It seems that trolls heal fast, a fact you noticed when the creature was cutting through kobolds as if they were paper dolls.


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 21, 2006)

Silas reviews the arcane words and gestures to the spell that he just recently learned, _Scorching Ray_, thinking that spell will likely be his best bet against the troll.  He tries to peer through the water to see the cave that Alexander has mentioned.  Finally satisfied he adjusts his pack, grasps his staff tightly and says, "Well, shall we see what's back there?"


----------



## Land Outcast (Sep 21, 2006)

> "Well, shall we see what's back there?"




"We shall" answers Alexander, as he sniffs the air near the entrance and unsheathes both his blades, ready to impale with them a rampaging troll.

A weird moment to think about it, but suddenly he remembered the elven illusion presented by the mad gnome... and instantly thought of _his_ ancestors... orcs, he had never seen an orc... he shakes his head, what kind of thoughts are those?

He steps foward.

[sblock=OOC]Stupid subcription system :\ 

Game related: as soon as he meets any opposition, he'll try to move so that the enemy is between him and the entrance of tha cave

Looking to the past: he took 3 daggers from Radnal Ruffian's stockpile[/sblock]


----------



## D20Dazza (Sep 21, 2006)

Kel unhooks his lantern from his backpack, makes sure it is full of oil, and then lights the wick.

Once the lantern is alight he will cautiously follow after his friends, the words of a spell sitting comfortably on the tip of his tongue.

OOC: Any sign of the troll and he'll cast barkskin on himself. Once at the waterfall he will look for the best way of sneaking the lit lantern past the water without it going out.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 21, 2006)

You have to wade up to your waists in the outskirts of the pond and slip in behind the waterfall, that pelts against your head.  Somehow, Kel is able to keep the flame in the lantern dry by hunching his body over it as he moves through behind Alexander.

The cave is rough in shape, and descends steadily downwards.  The ceiling is nearly ten feet in height, while the cavern is narrow, with only five feet on average width.  A natural ledge forms a foot over your heads and continues to match the slope downwards at an angle.  It looks like a small creature could fit up there, but unfortunately you are missing Rix.

It looks as if the cave widens into a larger cavern after another seventy feet down, although the light from the lantern and the sunlight from outside barely lets you see into it.  You can hear something breathing heavily in the distance, although it doesn't move and seems oblivious to your presence.  A few stripped bones from humanoid bones lay strewn by your feet.


----------



## Land Outcast (Sep 21, 2006)

Alexander makes signals for his companions to wait just where they are with their lamp, so that he can advance silently in darkness to get though the corridor into the cave.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 21, 2006)

OOC: Is Alexander going to leave the party behind and move quietly the 70 feet into the cavern?


----------



## Land Outcast (Sep 21, 2006)

OOC: Information needed before, is there any kind of breeze descending down the tunnel? was he able to smell anything at the cave's entrance?


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 21, 2006)

OOC: There isn't much of a breeze, although the air does move somewhat slowly in the cave.  It is unknown whether or not the creature has smelled you.


----------



## Land Outcast (Sep 21, 2006)

Reconsidering the course of action, he takes the lead, but instead of going up ahead, he advances along with the group.


----------



## Fenris (Sep 21, 2006)

Dartis will go second after Alexander, with an arrow nocked and ready.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 21, 2006)

The party continues on, Kel shading the lantern so that its light is not too revealing.  As you make it the last few steps before the cavern opening, you hear the creature inside heavily sniffing the air.  Not waiting for the creature to catch your scent, Alexander moves in followed by the rest of the party.

The cavern is large, about 20 foot radius, with a 20 foot tall ceiling.  The troll is at the far end of the room, crimson drool dripping from its chin as it stares up at you from a half-eaten arm it was devouring.  It hisses at you at first, tosses the arm to the far side, cleans its chin with the back of its forearm, and giggles briefly as it leaps up to a standing position, claws extended.


----------



## Fenris (Sep 21, 2006)

Dartis quickly pulls his bowstring to his chin and fires, drawing a second arrow in a smooth motion and firing a second arrow at the creature.


----------



## Land Outcast (Sep 21, 2006)

As soon as the beast starts approaching, Alexander readies himself for the collision.

OOC: When the troll approaches, Alexander steps foward (if the troll attacked with its reach) and attempts to rend into its body with both blades (the idea: to benefit as much as possible from its AC penalty from the charge).

Note: updated Alexander at Rogue's Gallery


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 21, 2006)

Alexander charges with a howl, his two blades stabbing at the troll.  Although he misses with his scimitar, Alexander's punch dagger finds a purchase inside the troll's ribs.

Kel casts his spell, the elf's body becoming akin to a tree.

The troll attacks the half-orc, cutting him badly with his claw (-11 hit points to Alexander).

Dartis moves to the side of the battle, enters the room, and fires two shots, one missing in between the two large combatants, and the second biting deeply into the troll's back, causing it to howl.  Dartis hears a cracking noise nearby, but is unsure of what caused it.

OOC: Silas' move next (I think he wants to cast _scorching ray_ but I want to be sure), then we'll start the next round.  Good point by Land Outcast...make sure your character sheets are updated.


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 21, 2006)

Silas advances to within range while chanting arcane words of power.  Stretching out one hand he points at the troll and a ray of sizzling light erupts from his palm...

OOC: Yup, _Scorching Ray_.  Here's hoping I hit.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 21, 2006)

The troll screams in surprise as Silas' spell slams into its side, damaging it severely.  A look of fear appears on the creature's face, and for a moment it looks as if he might flee into the far side of the room.

OOC: Round over, next round actions please.  I take it the fighters will attack, but what of the cleric and abjurer?


----------



## Fenris (Sep 21, 2006)

Dartis draws and fires two more arrows hoping to cow the creature so that a true weapon, fire, may be brought to bear.


----------



## Land Outcast (Sep 21, 2006)

After seeing the fearful look of the troll as the fiery rays came to impact, Alexander opts for a more crafty approach, he prepares himself to fend off any attack with the intention of cornering the beast... But then he remembers, the healing!

So he -again- drives both his blades with intention to hack bones apart from flesh before the cuts are closed and forgotten.


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 22, 2006)

Silas fears his fire magic will be exhausted long before the troll falls.  Again chanting words of arcane power he spreads the fingers of his hand and a fan of fire sprays from him towards the troll.

OOC: _Burning Hands_ this time.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 22, 2006)

Alexander watches as his previous stab heals completely, although two arrows are still stuck in the troll and it still is burned.  The half-orc angrily attacks again, but misses both times, his blades bouncing off the creature's skin.

Dartis has the same problem as he fires, both arrows glancing off of tough hide.

Kel charges forward next, slashing the creature and leaving a trail of blood along its forearm.

The troll attacks in a rage, concentrating on Kel.  A claw rakes the cleric (-7 hps), although the other claw misses.  The creature also bites at the elf, bloodying his bicep (another -5 hit points).

Silas casts his spell, but has to get within 5 feet of the troll and just behind his two allies in melee to cast it without getting Kel and Alexander in his cone.  The spell does severe damage to the troll, searing it in the face and enraging it further, although it remains standing... and looking angrily at the abjurer.

The party hears a sharp cracking noise, although its difficult to tell its source since the sound bounces in the echo of the cavern.


----------



## Land Outcast (Sep 22, 2006)

Alexander yells for his companions behind "look at the entrance!" and starts shifting his position slowly to get to flank with the elf, attacking at the same time to avoid retribution from the troll and try to divert its attention from his friend.

OOC: 5ft. towards flanking, attack with both weapons


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 23, 2006)

Silas looks around to try to determine the source of the cracking noise.


----------



## Fenris (Sep 23, 2006)

Dartis will take the oil and lamp from Kel to free him up to fight and will circle around to help Alexander flank the beast, ready to pour oil on it.


----------



## D20Dazza (Sep 24, 2006)

Kel presses the attack but does so in such a way that it minimises the risk to himself.

OOC: fighting defensively.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 24, 2006)

Alexander attacks once more, slicing the creature badly with his scimitar, but missing with his off-hand blade.  Kel attacks also, but misses as he is wary of the creature's attacks.

Dartis takes the oil from Kel and tosses oil onto the creature, burning it.

It bellows in pain and swings at the archer, opening a small wound in his shoulder (-9 hps to Dartis).  It then stumbles between Kel and Alexander and in front of Silas.  In anger it moves to attack the abjurer that burned it so badly.

Silas was looking downwards at the moment, as he discovered that the loud cracking noise is coming from the floor.  Multiple cracks have been appearing from the weight of your battle, making spiderweb patterns, and the magic-user realizes that the ground is about to collapse.

He stares in horror as one last pronounced crack appears from the wall near Alexander's legs, twists in the shape of a semi-circle, and moves to meet the end of another large crack by the cavern's entrance next to Silas.  As the cracks meet, and the floor gives way, Silas takes one last look at the troll heading towards him and thinks, "Oh hell..."

The floor collapses from underneath the group, and they, and the troll, tumble far, far below into the depths...and meet suddenly with the ground.

...The party's fate...
[sblock]
Each of you land inside a jelly-like substance, which reaks of decayed, but sickeningly sweet food.  This goo is soft enough to break your fall without you taking any damage when you finally reach the ground.  You roll out of the jelly, only to see the large shape of the troll land with a thud in front of you.  It would seem he missed the various pockets of goo.  The creature gets up shakily, his regeneration beginning to repair the damage that he had taken.

You are in another large cavern, and you can no longer see the last cavern from whence you fell from.  It is too dark, and the distance too far.  Also, you are covered in the nasty jelly and struggle to keep the stuff out of your eyes as you somewhat successfully wipe your face with your dirty sleeve.  Strange, amber stones are placed inside the walls and give a soft, dull light that allows you to see your surroundings better.

On either side of you are a band of armored insect men, each wielding a weapon in their hands.  From the looks of things they were about to war with one another, but your strange entrance seems to have shocked them into a temporary peace.  As you regain a hold on your weapons, the troll gives a worried giggle and begins to lope towards you slowly.  It is evident to him that he won't be escaping past the surrounding creatures.  

In turn, you also prepare to finish the battle.  First one of the ant-like men begins to beat his spear into the ground, creating a primitive rythm.  Ant-men on both sides take up the beat, some stamping their strange feet while others clashing blades on shields.  Like gladiators of Tallione, your party and the troll circle each other for the kill amidst the anticipating spectators.
[/sblock]


----------



## Land Outcast (Sep 24, 2006)

The change of scenary, altough a surprise, is quickly relegated to the background... the troll is still standing.

Deciding that studying his opponent isn't an option when it heals at vigorous rate, Alexander warns "If I fall, get my potion" before jumping again against the troll.

OOC: If the strange fluid seems slippery, he won't charge, but incite the troll to do so, and ready an attack+5ft step to welcome him


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 24, 2006)

Silas gapes as he picks himself up from the ground.  He tries to rub off as much as the goo as he is able, or at the least, enough so that he can move without hindrance.  Seeing the troll pick himself up and begin circling Silas sighs, forcefully intones a word of power, and flicks a finger toward the troll.  A greenish ball of liquid soars through the intervening space...

OOC: casting _Acid Splash_


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 25, 2006)

Alexander attacks again, but some of the good disrupts his vision and his blades bounce off the creature's rubbery hide.  Kel's swing is more effective, and it cuts deeply into the troll's flesh.  Dartis moves in next, his bow firing twice despite the slickness of the goo around his bowstring.  His first arrow slams deeply into the creature's chest, tossing it to the ground, but the next shot goes wide and glances off Kel's thigh (-3 hps to Kel from a critical miss).  The troll writhes in agony as it attempts to rip the arrow out of its body, but it stops and gives one last pitiful giggle as Silas stands over it and shoots a final blast of acid into its face.  After a long twitch, the large creature lies dead, half of its wounds caused by fire and acid.

OOC: So much for my reoccuring villian.

The ant-men on both sides cheer the show, and both groups move towards you.  As they near each other they begin to banter in a strange chittering language.  The ant-men look similar to one another, except that one side is brown in color and the other group red.  It is evident that they are arguing over you since they brandish their weapons threateningly, but the red ant-men are the first to back down after the brown ant-men point to the mounds of slimy goo that you had landed in.

After the red group backs down, a large brown ant-man approaches you and points to a tunnel behind him with his spear.  It seems he wants you to go inside the passage.  There are nearly twenty of these ant-men in each of the two groups.


----------



## Land Outcast (Sep 25, 2006)

The Half Orc does not sheathe his blade, and instead -as an answer to the brown ant's pointing- he points upwards with his left arm, then he points to his companions, and points again firmly upwards.

"Had enough with tunnels" he mumbles.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 25, 2006)

The brown ant-men look at each other and shrug.  It is evident that they do not understand your language.  One that stands behind Alexander pushes him a bit more forcefully with the butt of a spear.  From the jolt, it seems that these creatures are somewhat strong.


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 26, 2006)

Silas shrugs and glances at the troll.  Looking towards the ant-men with an obvious look of excitement he says, "Perhaps we should go as they direct.  They seem pretty serious and well, they _do_ outnumber us."


----------



## Land Outcast (Sep 26, 2006)

Alexander mumbles something else about tunnels, looks upwards longingly, and follows nods to Silas.


----------



## Fenris (Sep 26, 2006)

"Besides which we have no way to climb back up anyway, so let us press onward. Thus far they have not slain us so hope remains"  says Dartis as he follows the antmen.


----------



## D20Dazza (Sep 26, 2006)

Kel nods in agreement with his friends, he grimaces in pain as he looks at the blood still flowing from his wounds and utters a quick prayer to the Huntress to cure his wounds.

OOC: clw (giving up cause fear) - lost 15hps all up.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 26, 2006)

OOC: Kel restores 6 hps.

The creatures guide you through what feels like several miles of tunnels, and during your journey you notices smaller ant-men working at digging at more passages and collecting food, which you watch them sometimes eat and regurgitate into a smelly, decayed goo, which is piled and stored in various corners.  Many of them stop to watch you for a moment before going back to work.

Finally, your escorts guide you to a final cavern, where a larger ant-man in armor stands over a naturally-made desk of solid stone.  Scraped on its surface are various notes, cleanly made in a language that you do not understand.  The guards get his attention with some chittering, and he stops his studies to look at you in surprise.  After a moment he motions you towards him and says, "Do you understand me?  I think this is your language, bipeds.  My fellow formians say you landed among them before they had a chance to wreck our enemies' food supplies.  I take it this was accidental."


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 26, 2006)

Silas looks from the ant-man to his companions and back again.  "Yes," he begins.  "It was an accident.  We tracked the troll after it killed some of our people and the floor where it holed up collapsed beneath us.  Is there a way out of these caves?"


----------



## Land Outcast (Sep 27, 2006)

Alexander, completly stunned at all this, is with his alarms all on, ready to be set off at the minimal incident... this is far too weird for him.

_So this is how an antmound looks inside... worse than the gnomes' tunnels, the worst features of a city and of tunnels, together_ he shrugs.

Decided to let the arcanist do the talking against tunnel-dwelling... ants? _formians_, the half-orc just examines the room, already considering the desk for Dartis and Silas to take cover, and the exit for him and Kel to block it and take these ants one-on-one if necessary...



> "My fellow formians say you landed among them before they had a chance to wreck our enemies' food supplies."



_I take it he doesn't like that_


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 27, 2006)

"There is no real easy way out, except perhaps by climbing the walls from where you had come.  Probably not an easy task.  There is a tunnel that leads from between my territory and my enemies' that goes to the surface, but it is a day's journey and I cannot spare the men since we are in open warfare with our opponents.  However, if my enemies were somehow removed... say with a dose of poison in their food supply," he taps a small barrell filled with a foul liquid as he mentions this.  "Well, if something horrible like that were to happen, then I'd have nearly all my men free to aid you.  Of course, it would have to be delivered by someone they might not suspect to be an enemy..."  If a formian could smile, you think his face would show one now.


----------



## Fenris (Sep 27, 2006)

"Then perhaps you have some rope we could borrow to climb back out of the hole we made."  replies Dartis with a stern face. These were Rix's kind of people he thought. All the better that the damned kobold wasn't there, who knows what kind of mischief the formians and he would brew up.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 27, 2006)

"Rope?"  The large formian looks at you with a puzzled expression until you explain it to him.  Then he dismisses the idea, "We have no need for such materials in the underground."


----------



## Fenris (Sep 27, 2006)

"Fine, then permit us to climb back out of the hole." replies Dartis.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 27, 2006)

You feel the tension rise as the formian leader looks at you sharply.  After a moment, though, he seems to visibly calm down and points to a small worker ant-man.  "Fine.  Do it the hard way then.  This worker will guide you to the outskirts of our territory and point out the tunnels of our enemies before leaving you to fend for yourself.  It is in their territory that you had fallen.  Off with you now!"

The ant-man worker is smaller than the soldier formians, but has the same tone of black on his carapice.  He waits for you to follow him.


----------



## Fenris (Sep 27, 2006)

Dartis gives a stiff bow to the leader "Thank you for your generosity" he says quite sincerely and follows the smaller worker ant out.

OOC: [sblock] Sorry if I preempted anyone there who wanted to go ahead, but I think poisoning was over the line for the party, most certainly for Dartis. I hope no one is put out   [/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 27, 2006)

"Please, hold a moment, Dartis," says Silas quickly.  Turning to the lead ant-man he says, "Poisoning is not an accepted practice among our people and so we cannot in good conscience do this thing for you.  But maybe we can earn your aid by aiding you in another way.  What is the cause of this warfare between you and this other people?"


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 27, 2006)

The formian leader shrugs and says, "We started fighting in our home plane far from this place because our queens declared that there was not enough resources to go around.  Therefore the strong dominate the weak and take the resources available, as has been done for countless years.  This time, however, one queen used powerful magic that ripped a section of the battlefield from the plane of Mechanus and brought us to this world.  Here there were resources, although no queen to continue our race.  A truce occured, as a nearby human village dumped enough discarded food in their waste pits for both our groups to live on.  It is likely that we would all eventually die of old age anyway, so why war with the abundance of food?  Recently these humans we depended upon were killed and captured by another hive of humans.  With no more food waste easily grabbed from the waste pits, our groups have been starving.  It is the old struggle for food again, and if we do not continue the war soon in order to deplete our populations, it is likely that both our groups will starve as there is only enough resources in the earth and above to sustain half us formians.  As leader of these formian brothers, I am determined that our group will have the least casualties when war comes," he says, tapping the barrel of poison once more.


----------



## Land Outcast (Sep 27, 2006)

Alexander looks at Dartis "We could try and free the captured ones after answering the dwarve's call... That should settle it"

_Poison is part of nature's arsenal, but poisoning food is vile, it must never be considered an option..._


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 27, 2006)

Silas looks over at Alexander with a slight frown.  _Does he realize what the possibility of forming an alliance with these creatures could do for our cause?_ "We need allies _now_, Alexander.  After the battle may be too late."  Silas turns his attention back to the formian.  "Our people, too, are at war.  If we can solve your problem without loss of life, would you lead your warriors against our enemies?"


----------



## Land Outcast (Sep 27, 2006)

"Silas... we can't stay here, we are on haste" _fighting by our side?! allies?! these food-poisoning, tunnel-city-dwelling giant ants?_

_The thirst of my blade won't suffer further delay, not now that we are in our way to quench its thirst_ "We can't afford any delay" 

_delay_ the word sounded strange coming from his lips, guess the military terminology is sticking to Alexander


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 27, 2006)

Silas looks like he would like to argue but instead ignores Alexander and awaits the formian leader's answer.


----------



## Land Outcast (Sep 27, 2006)

Altough he doesn't care about the _formian_ seeing them discuss, he is intrigued by what will be its answer. He didn't mention the men they've got to lead just because seeing how these creatures operate, it wouldn't surprise him they considered the better choice to take them as hostages to get their men's strength against the other ants... plus, that would mean a longer delay


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 28, 2006)

GlassEye said:
			
		

> Silas looks over at Alexander with a slight frown.  _Does he realize what the possibility of forming an alliance with these creatures could do for our cause?_ "We need allies _now_, Alexander.  After the battle may be too late."  Silas turns his attention back to the formian.  "Our people, too, are at war.  If we can solve your problem without loss of life, would you lead your warriors against our enemies?"




The formian considers your words and then says, "If you could solve our problems then there would be no need to fight.  However, your solution still leads us to our deaths, and if half of us aren't killed we would still need to fight one another.  If we followed you, we would be fighting others instead of each other, but then we would gain the animosity of these others.  Also, we would be far from the underground tunnels and vulnerable, and we don't know what food source would be available at the place you wish to fight.  No, it makes more logical sense for us formians to stay here and slaughter each other."


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 28, 2006)

Silas gapes for a minute baffled by the formian's logic.  Finally, nodding, he says, "I see.  You would rather pointlessly slaughter other formians than take a chance on finding new caves with a nearby human hive to aid you in finding food.  In that case, we'll accept your guide to the cave-fall."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 28, 2006)

The formian nods in agreement and motions his smaller compatriot to guide you.  The smaller ant-man leads you out of the territory and towards a large tunnel.  It points at you and then to this opening, signalling that you should continue without it.

The formian scurries away as you go down the tunnel, and it takes you directly to the caves of the other formian tribe.  Red formian workers glance at you, deem you no danger, and then carry on with their labors.  It is not until you reach the large cavern with the hole that you fell through that you see any soldiers.  These formians also don't attack you, spending their time instead in helping the soldiers move their food further down the tunnels.  A large red formian, as big as the leader of the black ones, stares at you intently as you gaze into the darkness above from whence you fell.


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 28, 2006)

Silas approaches the large red formian and bows.  "Do you understand my language?"


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 28, 2006)

The formian cocks his head slightly to the side and hisses, "Little understand, yes..."


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 28, 2006)

"It is dangerous for your people to remain here.  The other formians plan to taint your food and while you are sick and dying start war to kill you so that they can have all the food and living space."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 28, 2006)

The formian thinks this over for a moment and then says, "It is logical.  If he removes us, then food problem is no more.  I would rather kill him, take control of his men, and send scouts to find a better source of food, but still... his way is logical and would save time I would likely waste."


----------



## Land Outcast (Sep 28, 2006)

Exasperated, Alexander exclaims *"They will try and poison you, do, or do nothing about it, either way it's fine with us"* _how could these creatures ever survive?_

Alexander looks upwards, trying to discern how much they fell.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 28, 2006)

Unfortunately, Alexander can barely see a speck of light above and has to guesstimate that they fell something between 40 and 70 feet.


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 28, 2006)

Silas fully understands Alexander's frustration and is about ready to scream himself.  "Would it not be better if you had a home away from such threat?  We could show you such a home but would need your help against those who threaten us."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 29, 2006)

The ant-man's interest perks up at Silas' words.  "What home is this?  Does it have more food?"


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 29, 2006)

"Caves.  Many days from here.  I don't know what kind of food you eat but other creatures used to live there so I'm sure food could be found.  But my own people are threatened by war and I must help them before I can help you or they will all be killed."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 29, 2006)

The creature thinks upon this and says, "Perhaps this be better, if more food could be found.  If you willing to give scouts to lead our own scouts there, and talk to our enemies to send theirs peacefully, then we would be interested in making the attempt.  What you need in return?  Nothing free."


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 30, 2006)

Silas nods.  "True, nothing is free.  But I wish to be certain we understand one another.  Your hive will move to new caves that we show you leaving these caves for the other formians?  In return we wish for formian warriors to aid us against those that war on our hive."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 30, 2006)

The formian shakes its head.  "It makes no sense us to leave here and chance unknown territory, then die in your battles, when we can stay here in what we know and die in own battles.  Still, we will help your leaving since you distract us from real enemy," the ant-man says.  He motions to two of his own workers and says something in a strange language.

Very quickly they begin digging, creating a sloping ramp towards the surface from whence you fell.


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 30, 2006)

Silas sighs.  He is mentally exhausted from trying to communicate with the formians and understand their weird logic.  He'll turn to his companions and say that if any of them have any better ideas they should speak up.  Silas will then just wait trying to stay out of the formians way as they work.


----------



## Land Outcast (Sep 30, 2006)

Tired? confused?... Resignated! that is, Alexander is exhausted thanks to the tunnels and the clicking and the logical and the poisoning and... 

Breathing heavily and restraining himself so as not to sink half-a-foot of steel though the ant-man's chest, Alexander leads the ascencion, silent and with his hands curled into fists...

_Had I been alone I would have started combat... that would have been stupid_


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 30, 2006)

The formian leader gives you one last gift before you part: the cleaned skull of the troll you killed, which he hands to Silas.  With the aid of these formians you are able to climb out of these maddening depths and back to a world that now seems normal in retrospect.  As you move to leave the waterfall the dim sounds of ringing steel and screams reaches your ears from the territory you have left.  The war has started anew.

Exhausted, tired, and hungry, you arrive back at the camp in the middle of darkness.  Two men on duty almost shoot Dartis as he surprises the jumpy militia when he appears in the moonlight.  Your comrades greet you enthusiastically, and are even more excited with the news that the troll has been slain.  After a few moments you are back to your sleeping mats near the center fire.  Rix sees you and asks, "Where the hell have you been?"

It seems nothing has happened in the day that you've been gone, except that each of your companions worried for you in their own way...

OOC: End of this section of the chapter.  I'll post your XP shortly.


----------



## Land Outcast (Oct 1, 2006)

> "Where the hell have you been?"




Alexander points at the skull Silas is carrying "Remember the Dragon Eye's pet?"


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 1, 2006)

Silas accepts the skull from the formian reluctantly and says, "Thank you for your assistance.  If things do not go well for you our village is not far from here, though it may be some time before we are able to return there.  However, we will still be willing to help you."  Uncertain of formian custom he awkwardly raises one hand in farewell and begins the ascent.

At the rim of the pit Silas stops and looks down into the darkness.  The ring of steel against steel and the screams of battle echo up the shaft and Silas sighs.  _It's all so senseless.  If only I had been able to persuade them._  Turning back to his companions he smiles wearily and follows them down to where the horses were left.

Back at camp:


			
				Rix said:
			
		

> "Where the hell have you been?"



Silas smiles.  "Good to see you again, Rix.  Unfortunately we were delayed."  He holds up the skull when Alexander answers and points in Silas' direction.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 1, 2006)

After some a brief victory celebration, you gather up the remains of your two dead, and four of your militiamen insist on returning home to give them a proper burial.  But first Ornal, a weather-worn old woodsman, insists of Kel and Alexander saying some proper words for the dead in the way of their religion.


----------



## D20Dazza (Oct 2, 2006)

Kel speaks words of strength and comfort for those gathered and sends the dead men to their peace.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 2, 2006)

OOC: Ummm...very good...

The party continues leading the rest of the men, and although several get sick along the way, all make it to the end of your journey more than a week later.  You are still hidden partially by forest, but before you lies wide plains filled with overgrown wheat and tall grass.  In the distance you can see the mountains of the dwarves, perhaps only another half day's march away.  From your location you can see the numerous black specks, like columns of ants, that represent a legion of men: Alexander and Dartis guess that they can see the campfires of more than a thousand Tallione soldiers laying siege to your allies.


----------



## Land Outcast (Oct 2, 2006)

Altough he knows that some won't like the prayer, he says it over the rests of the mangled bodies:
"May they feed the wolves strong and brave as they were in life"

As strange as it might sound for some, as uneasyness appears among the men -wondering wether that was an insult or a blessing-, that is one of the honours from the Huntress, to allow one's prowess to continue withing the Circle.

At a difference from the gnomish illusions of fey long dead of ages old, and at a difference witht the captured souls within the kobold zombies, their spirit may travel siwtly into a new vessel.

--------

Alexander directs himself at Dartis, a noble and a warrior, probably knows of working with large numbers of men: "Say, how do we sneak our numbers through _that_"


----------



## Fenris (Oct 3, 2006)

Land Outcast said:
			
		

> Alexander directs himself at Dartis, a noble and a warrior, probably knows of working with large numbers of men: "Say, how do we sneak our numbers through _that_"




"Who said we are going to" replies Dartis with a grin clasping the half-orc on the shoulder.

Dartis gathers his cabal up. "Now we have several options here as I see it. But we need to get a message into the dwarven holds. Silas or Kel is there anyway for either of you to get a message into there through your powers?"

"The first thing we need is to scout out those lands better." says Dartis with a meaningful glance at Rix. "Alexander, take a few men with some woods experiance and circle around and get a better estimation of forces, supply locations, command tents and roads. "  

"My plan currently is to make a small attack in the rear of the column and destroy their supply lines. If we can get a message, or a messenger into the caverns we can coordinate an attack from the dwarven holds that should catch them turned around trying to find the enemy attacking from behind them. Now at worst, should that fail. I say we surround the plain, and set it ablaze. The fire should burn quickly through this grass, and leave the forest. The fire would drive the Tallione horse wild and cause the men to run about. We can pick them off as they flee. Again it would be best if the dwarves and the rest of the Dorinthians attacked at drive off what they could. What are your thoughts on how we should proceed."


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 3, 2006)

Silas looks thoughtful but eventually, reluctantly, shakes his head.  "Unfortunately, I am unable to use my magics in that fashion.  I just don't have the skill."  He continues to listen as Dartis outlines his plan, nodding in approval, but has little to add.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 3, 2006)

Rix shrugs and says, "Sure I can get in there.  And I'm sure those dwarves would love to see a kobold slipping inside their place.  Do you want me to go now or at night?  If I can't find a way in at the entrance, do you want me to search in other areas?  And what's our food situation like?"

Checking on your food, you know that you and your men have a week of supplies still left, which is barely enough now for a return trip with foraging along the way.


----------



## D20Dazza (Oct 3, 2006)

"I'm afraid I have no more magical power to communicate with those inside than you do" Kel says to Dartis "And I'm afraid I'm not used to this type of warfare" Kel says indicating the swarming mass of the enemy army "But I will do what I can, rest assured. And I'll start by going with the scouting party"


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 3, 2006)

OOC: Ok, I got Kel and Alexander going to scout.  Is Rix going to be sent on a different mission or is he with them?  How many other people are they bringing with them?  Also, check the OOC thread when able.


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 5, 2006)

It seems everyone is standing around looking for guidance and nothing is happening and so Silas sighs, steps up, and begins giving out orders.  "We need to know what's going on so Rix, scout for now.  Once we find out more then maybe you can make an attempt to gain entrance to the dwarven stronghold.  Smaller scouting groups will be less likely to be discovered so no more than one or two together."

He points to one veteran planning to scout.  "You.  Take several men with you and scout back the way we came.  We'll need a camp.  This location is a little close; I don't want their outriders to stumble over us.  Also look for potential ambush sites where we can lead their troops and...get to it.  I want you back here with news before the sun sets."

He stands looking at the gathered scouts.  "Keep low.  Don't take any unnecessary risks.  Return when you have some information to impart."  He raises one fist in salute.  "For Dorinthia!"


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 5, 2006)

Although surprised at Silas' outburst, the camp quickly begins to bustle with activity.  Rix prepares to go, checking his equipment before disappearing into the tall grass of the plains.

As the scouts get rider to leave, one young lad passes the abjurer and yells in support, "For Dorinthia!"  The pitch is a little high, though, causing some of you to stop and stare at the youngster suspiciously.

The youth blushes, clearly embarrassed from being noticed.  Before the lad can walk off, Alexander walks behind the youngster and removes his cap.  Long hair falls from the hat, and that's when you realize the young man is actually a very young woman.

"Danica Swann!" Alexander says in surprise.  This is trouble.  Kyle Radnal is not going to be happy to find that his surrogate daughter has gone off with the militia forces to face the Imperials.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Oct 6, 2006)

"Hi," says Danica hesitantly.  She looks down, and quickly up again. she is biting her lip.
She quickly grabs for her cap and puts it back.

"It's been a while..." 

She's smiling, and looking around in case she was seen by an officer. But then she turns back.


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 6, 2006)

"Danica?"  Silas grins, then laughs, genuinely pleased to see the young woman who first welcomed him into this group.  "Since you left, I've moved beyond gathering sticks and watching fires.  I hope you've been well.  Rix should be around here somewhere..."  He looks around a bit but turns back shrugging.  "It's good to see you."


----------



## Kobold Stew (Oct 6, 2006)

"Oh, dear, sweet Rix," Danica says impulsively, looking around as she rises to her tip toes, in hopes of seeing him.  But no luck.  "And you, Silas. You have come a long way indeed.  I'm still lugging a crossbow," she says, smiling, as she lifts her weapon, as if she needed to offer proof. She's still blushing slightly. "To be honest, I feel a little out of place here," she adds, looking about, as she lowers the crossbow.


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 6, 2006)

Silas shakes his head.  "You shouldn't feel out of place.  Your experience with the Ruffians should serve you well here.  So," he motions in the directions of the Tallione camp over the rise beyond, "do you have any suggestions concerning our situation?"


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 6, 2006)

The groups part their ways as Silas and Danica speak.

Rix has already gone, and from the distance he must cross, it may be up until a day until you seem him again.

Unable to find forest that allow them to get closer to the Imperials, Kel and Alexander cut through the dry vegetation, but their taller bodies are not able to blend into the tall grass in Rix's manner.  Still, they move through the plains, their bodies crouched and moving swiftly, until they become two dark specks in the large field.

Kel and Alexander
[sblock]
It takes a number of hours until you begin to make out some of the Imperial numbers.  It looks to be a mix of heavy and light infantry, significant cavalry, and some few archers.  Still, you'll need to get closer and get a better look in order to make a better estimation of numbers and to check on where their logistics are held.  You are still about a mile away, and the grass may hide you, but disappears when you get to the start of the mountain side.  The start of the Imperial formation is perched on a red, rocky and barren hill.  How do you plan to approach?
[/sblock]

Dartis and some of the other men start picking up bundles of dried wood and stack them at the tall grass in order to burn them later and start a fire.  They are nearly done when several of the woodsmen come back and report two possible places to make camp.  One is on some large rocky hills inside the forest that can give a height and observation advantage to the defenders, but it's not near a water source and it's not quite autumn yet, making it fairly hot.  The other one is near where the river you have followed ends.  A small lake is there, shaped like a bowl and surrounded by large trees.  It's hard to observe an enemy coming and isn't very defensible, but you would have a water source and likely game to hunt.  Both are about four miles north of this position, the lake straight north, and the hills northwest.


----------



## Land Outcast (Oct 6, 2006)

Danica:

"Long time indeed" and he shakes her hand... hoping for her to have "matured" and shake his hand instead of hugging him like the last time.

He then takes the wand recovered from the goblin shaman and presents it to Silas "It is bound to be useful in this situation, I'm not sure if it is still working"

--------

Kel:

"Do we keep approaching and return at night? I see far better than them, and might see when they see not if the Huntress provides a clouded night"


----------



## Fenris (Oct 7, 2006)

Seeing the reunion of old friends, Dartis allows some time for pleasantries before approaching Silas and Danica.

"Well Silas, I take it our stowaway is known to you" says Dartis with a grin.

"Welcome to our small band of fighters. I am Dartis Kalnian. I can only hope your being here is a testament your love of Dorinthia, as our mutual friend here Silas has"


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 7, 2006)

Silas blushes and quickly directs the subject away from himself.  "Lord Dartis Kalnian, this is Danica Swann."


----------



## Kobold Stew (Oct 7, 2006)

"Alexander!" Danica squeals, and takes his huge hand when it is offered. She feels like even more of a child as she reaches up to take it, but enjoys the warmth of his hand. As they shake, she feels stupid, and her lips twist into an odd embarassed grimace of mock seriousness. 

When Darits introduces himself, she unknits her eyebrows and shakes his hand too:

"Yes. Hello. Um."

She tries again, retrieving her hand and self-counsciously wiping it on her dress, and then stopping when she realizes what it must look like.

"My Lord. I'm Danica Swann." She does a small courtsy.

"Let me serve you and Dorinthia as best I can."


----------



## D20Dazza (Oct 8, 2006)

The elf considers the army and then looks at Alexander "Yes I think your plan has merit but I don't think we should return to camp, I think we should just wait here. Night approaches anyway and in the hours that we wait we may observe something useful"


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 8, 2006)

Rix and Chalik
[sblock]
The situation was looking dim for the dwarven clan of Bermax.  The Imperials had blockaded the main gates of the underground kingdom for weeks now and it would soon lead to food rationing.  What's worse, the king had to feed a number of refugees from the remnants of Dorinth.  Some factions advocated giving the humans up to the Imperials.  But news of heroism coming from the Dorinthians was brought to the dwarves by their delegation to the humans (which included you) and the gnomes to the southwest have swayed the dwarves to help the Dorinthians.

It was still possible to avoid the Imperial blockade by use of secret, alternate entrances.  The problem is that small groups of Imperial horsemen have also made steady patrols, making movement outside difficult.  Because of your stealth, you were asked to do reconaissance on the enemy lines.  As you skirted the edge of the enemy lines, you were reminded of this danger when you saw a struggling, captured kobold tied against a Tallione rider's saddle.  As you watched, you realized that the kobold was Rix, an adventurer whose exploits helped make the refugees to the west be seen as heroes.  If he's here his companions cannot be too far away.  Blood pumping, you move from behind boulder to boulder, using them for cover until you get to behind the enemy lines and overlooking where the mountains meet the plains.  If Rix's allies are there, they will be hiding in the tall, dry grass of the plains.

Sure enough from your view through a hole in the boulder you see two dark shapes move forward slightly to spy on the Imperials, and drop again to hide within the grass when horsemen are heard.  Behind them a group of six horsemen ride hard towards the Imperial forces, slowing though as they approach the start of the mountains.  If they continue in their direction they'll pass right over the two shapes you had just observed...
[/sblock]

Kel and Alexander
[sblock]
You agree to move when it gets dark, but you both notice a small dwarf run from behind a boulder to one closer to you.  It seems to be scanning the tall grass for something, and his eyes peer out from a cleft in the rock.  You are close enough to where the plains meet the mountain terrain to recognize him.  It's Chalik Bermax, someone who has travelled with the dwarven delegation to your refugee camp, and who is said to have spoken well of your exploits in the court of the dwarven king.  You move forward a few feet to get a better look at him, and perhaps get his attention.  He seems to see you, but then his head disappears from behind the boulder as the sound of hooves reaches your ears from behind.  Taking his reaction as a warning, you duck back in the tall grass.  You can't see what is coming, but it sounds like a handful of riders, all moving by your position and towards the Imperial lines.
[/sblock]

Silas, Dartis, and Danica
[sblock]
Because of your low supplies, you send the men to the lake to camp, although you and a handful of men go to check out the site with the rocky hills, in case you have to move somewhere more defensible and have time to move.  When you reach the hills, you see that they are strangely-shaped piles of red rock surrounded by a large field of short grass.  Your hundred men would have the advantage of high ground if you placed them here, although archers would ruin your day since the position would be exposed.

You discuss about possible avenues of defense when your three men check on a previously unnoticed cave near the base of the hill.  Suddenly, all three men scramble out of the tunnel, and you mistakenly find their screams bestial until you realize their yelling is being drowned out by two brown bears that burst from the entrance and seem most unhappy about being disturbed.  Two of your men are armed with spears, and nervously try to keep the beasts at bay with their weapons.  The third that was in the front and armed only with a short sword, makes a break for it and tries to hide behind you, which was the wrong move.  One of the two bears breaks away from the spear-wielding men and attempts to chase him down.

Each dot or letter is 10 feet... B is for bear, M is for Spearman, R is for running man with sword, H is for Dartis who is on his new horse, S is for Silas, and D is for Danica.

...B.......
..S.S.....
............
.......B...
...........
.......R...
...........
....S..D..
......H....
[/sblock]


----------



## Kobold Stew (Oct 9, 2006)

Danica takes a step to the right as she raises her crossbow, to allow a path between her and Dartis for the running man. _If he runs past us, he should lure the bear with him..._ she thinks.

Pfft. She releases the bolt into the bear, and reloads.


----------



## D20Dazza (Oct 9, 2006)

Kel crouches warily in the long grasses, every nerve singing with tension, his hand resting lightly on the hilt of his long sword.


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 9, 2006)

Silas quickly casts his extended _Mage Armor_.


----------



## Fenris (Oct 9, 2006)

Dartis wheels his horse to the front of the group so the man can hide and fires a pair of arrows at close range at the bear.

"Stand firm men"  calls Dartis to the other two spearmen, "We'll eat well tonight"


----------



## Ilium (Oct 9, 2006)

Chalik curses under his breath.  _These Dorinthians are insane_, he thinks.  _I kind of like them._  He moves as quietly as possible, trying to reach the two skulking forms in the grass.  _Now if I can just make sure that's who I'm seeing, and keep them from killing me, maybe we can free the kobold and get out of here._


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 9, 2006)

Chalik
[sblock]
You leave your hidden position in an attempt to scramble down towards another boulder near the high grass of the plains, but you hear a yell from the cavalry, and know instantly that you've been spotted.  The horsemen are still distant, but begin to close the distance fast.  They quickly pass the two Dorinthians, but are now 60 feet from you.
[/sblock]

Kel and Alexander
[sblock]
The dwarf you have been observing makes an attempt to quickly scramble towards you, only to be seen by the group of approaching horsemen.  You hear a yell and watch the dwarf freeze as six horses quickly pass your position and towards him, the Imperials with their weapons drawn.  They are 5 feet in front of you, but 60 feet from him and closing fast.
[/sblock]

Silas, Dartis, and Danica
[sblock]
Silas successfully casts his spell, and feels his protective magic wash over himself (OOC: I don't have my PHB here in Seattle and going off of notes... need info on stats on extended _mage armor_).  Danica fires her crossbow bolt, which wounds the bear slightly.  Dartis' two arrows speed towards the creature, one grazing it slightly while the other round penetrating deep into the beast's arm.  In a rage, it takes a swipe at the man running away from it, but misses.

The other two men aren't as lucky.  One of the spearmen has a gash opened in his shoulder, and he falls in shock.  The other one screams in panic, and misses his jab at the bear in front of him.
[/sblock]


----------



## Ilium (Oct 9, 2006)

Cursing himself for an amateur, Chalik dashes off to the side, trying to find some cover to prevent the riders from simply trampling over him while not leading them toward the Dorinthians.


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 9, 2006)

OOC: entended _Mage Armor_ takes up a 2nd level slot instead of a 1st, and lasts 2 hours per level instead of 1 hour per level.  Normal adjustment to AC of +4 giving Silas (currently) AC 13.

"Aiiiaiiiaiii!"  Yelling and wildly waving his quarterstaff in large arcs over his head, Silas dashes forward to interpose himself in between the fleeing soldier and the bear.  He'll take a swing at the bear to distract it from the soldier. (Staff: +4 melee, 1d6+3)


----------



## Kobold Stew (Oct 10, 2006)

Danica's first bolt connected, and though she has not yet begun to breathe again, she is proud of herself for holding her ground. The bear is beside her now, pursuing the man with the sword. She fires again as the bear passes, taking another step to the side to give it just that little bit more room. She reaches to reload again, assuming that the bear does not turn on her due to the masterful precision of her shot, in which case she will not reload but do something else.


----------



## Fenris (Oct 10, 2006)

Hoping to distract the other bear, Dartis fires a pair of arrows at the bear threatening the two spearmen.


----------



## D20Dazza (Oct 10, 2006)

"Well Alex, we can't let Chalik take them all by himself. Let's go" Kel says as he makes his way as cautiously as he can as quickly as he can towards the dwarf and the soldiers.

OOC: Trying to get as close as possible without being seen but doing so as quickly as he can.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 11, 2006)

Chalik, Alexander, Kel
[sblock]
The horsemen stop in front of Chalik with weapons ready, but then one of them gives a shout as he sees Kel and Alexander crouching low and heading towards them from the tall grass.  Kel and Alexander are now 30 feet from the horsemen, which are in a semicircle and only a few feet from Chalik.

Despite their numbers, the captain of the cavalry licks his lips nervously and lifts his weapon high above his head and yells, "You three!  Surrender and drop your weapons in the name of the Emperor, or else meet steel!"
[/sblock]

Silas, Dartis, Danica
[sblock]
Danica misses her shot, though Silas' staff cracks the bear against the side of its head.  The beast looks to be in bad shape, and makes a pitiful swipe at Silas that bounces off his magical armor.

The second bear cuts down the second spearman, both claws slamming down on top of the poor man, and its jaws crunching down upon the man's neck with a sickly spray of blood.  The bear yells in anger, however, as Dartis rides by the creature and plucks two arrows deep into its side.
[/sblock]


----------



## D20Dazza (Oct 11, 2006)

"And I suggest you ride back to your flea ridden misbegotten bastard of a master before you meet your death" Kel says cooly as he tests the balance of his long sword with his right hand "The Huntress knows this is a lonely place to die" the elf growls with a sweep of his hand, his eyes locked on the leader of the soldiers and his left hand grasping the holy symbol of his Goddess.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Oct 11, 2006)

Danica curses herself for missing a point blank shot, but exhales, inhales, and fires a third bolt at the wounded creature. Then reloads.


----------



## Ilium (Oct 11, 2006)

Chalik stops and surveys the situation for a moment before adding, "You never know what might come out of the grass next..."


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 11, 2006)

Silas will whack the bear again.


----------



## Fenris (Oct 11, 2006)

Dartis will leave the first bear to Silas and Danica, and rides forward to try to save the other spearman. He will ride close to the bear in circles to confuse it as he again peppers it with a a pair of arrows.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 12, 2006)

Silas, Dartis, and Danica
[sblock]
Silas twirls his staff once more, and connects solidly against the bear's ribs, causing it to roar feebly.  The bear returns the attack, missing with the first swipe, but nearly lifting Silas off his feet with the next (-10 hps to Silas).  As the huge beast opens its large maw to snap at the abjurer, a crossbow bolt flies past Silas' head and buries itself deep through the roof of the bear's mouth.  It tumbles next to the wizard, flops once with a mighty twitch, and lies still, dead.  Danica smiles at the shocked Silas, pleased with her critically successful shot.

Dartis fires twice more at the other bear, his first shot hitting hit once more, while the second shot went wide.  The bear charged the rider while his horse pranced nearly out of the way.  Nearly, except for the strong swipe that rocked Dartis from off his horse, causing him to fall painfully to the ground and his horse to dance away once more (-14 hps to Dartis).  Although fairly wounded, the brown bear moves closer to finish Dartis off...  it is 5 feet from Dartis and 30 feet from Danica and Silas.
[/sblock]

Chalik, Alexander, Kel
[sblock]
The leader of the cavalry stiffens slightly at Kel's words before letting out the words, "Take them down, but take them alive if you can."  His men move to attack, four kicking the flanks of their mounts to charge Kel and Alexander from horseback, while the cavalry leader and another rider wheel around and raise the flat of their blades over Chalik's head.

Actions please...
[/sblock]


----------



## Ilium (Oct 12, 2006)

Grinding his teeth, Chalik draws his blade and slides to his right, trying to ward off the horsemen.

OOC: Moving to keep myself from getting flanked and drawing my rapier.  Then an attack on whoever is more convenient, picking the "other rider" (not the leader) if possible.  Designating the leader as my Dodge target.

Init mod: +3
AC: 16 (modified to 18 by using Combat Expertise for 2, 19 for the leader due to Dodge)
HP: 21 (for the moment)
Rapier +4 (including Combat Expertise) (1d6+1 18-20/x2)
Character Link: http://www.enworld.org/showpost.php?p=3107379&postcount=9


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 12, 2006)

Silas stares at the sky, coughs, rolls over, and spits blood from having bitten his tongue.  Groaning, he warily looks at the bear lying next to him.  _Thank the gods I was magically protected or I'd be dead..._ "Thanks, Danica."  He flinches at the pain of his battered ribs.  "I think I owe you...  He trails off as he hears the roar of the other bear.

He turns to see the other bear towering over Dartis and instinctively reaches for his staff only to discover it lying some distance away.  He curses then quickly begins chanting words power and pointing at the bear.

OOC: _Scorching Ray_, ranged touch attack +0, 4d6 damage.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Oct 13, 2006)

GlassEye said:
			
		

> _Thank the gods I was magically protected or I'd be dead..._ "Thanks, Danica."  He flinches at the pain of his battered ribs.  "I think I owe you...




"Hee hee!" says Danica, smiling at Silas, her voice rising to a squeak on the second note of her giggle. She shrugs a shoulder, "Just a sec."

She turns, looks at the other bear, aims and fires. Pfft.  

Then reloads.


----------



## Fenris (Oct 13, 2006)

Dartis lands with a thud, but rises quickly shrugging off the pain in his bleeding shoulder for the moment, with a new situation, Dartis draws his sword and strikes at the bear.

OOC:[sblock] Buckler will give +1 AC now. Where the spears the men using longspears by any chance? [/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 14, 2006)

OOC: The men were using longspears, yes.  Update in a few hours.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 14, 2006)

Chalik, Kel, Alexander
[sblock]
Chalik moved first, swinging his rapier at the rider closest to him.  His opponent moved too arrogantly close to the talented dwarf, who stabbed into the human's raised armpit and buried his blade deep enough to pierce the man's heart.  With a shudder, the Imperial cavalryman collapsed coughing blood.  The second man (the leader) rode at the dwarf, but barely missed with his own strike, his blade bouncing off Chalik's masterwork leather.

Kel and Alexander also moved before their opponents, with Kel missing both the nearest horse and rider with his deadly long sword.  Alexander had more luck with his scimitar, slicing off the arm of the rider nearest to him.  The wounded man screamed as his wound bled profusely, before he too collapsed in a pool of blood.

The remaining three riders conducted their reprisals, however.  Although Alexander remained unscathed from the remaining rider that moved against him, Kel was beset by two other cavalrymen who flanked the elf.  The first missed, but the second was able to move behind Kel and bury his sword deep into the elf's shoulder (critical, -10 hps to Kel).

OOC: 4 more riders to go.  The leader on Chalik, 1 rider on Alexander, and two more attacking Kel.
[/sblock]

Dartis, Danica, Silas
[sblock]
Danica attacks first, her bolt burying into the large bear before it can maul Dartis.  It lets out a roar and stands up on its hind legs, as Dartis takes the opportunity to get up and attack the creature.  Both Dartis and the bear hack at one another simultaneously, a fountain of blood billowing forth from both individuals (-11 hps to Dartis, who is badly needing a chance to heal by now).  Silas casts his own spell, a beam of hot light coming forth and burning a hole into the bear just as it raised a paw to slap Dartis back down.  The beast doesn't even have a chance to cry out, despite its jaw being contorted in agony.  Its guts are blown out as a hole is made through the bear, and it too flops to its side and dies.

The three of you are victorious, the only sound now heard being that of your own breath, the frightened grunts of a swordman and horse, and the dying moans of the surviving spearman lying on the ground and bleeding his life away.
[/sblock]


----------



## Kobold Stew (Oct 15, 2006)

Danica feels like collapsing to the ground, her knees buckling from the excitement. But she stays on her feet, and looks at her companions.

"Who's hurt?  Is there anything I can do?"

She lowers her crossbow and starts moving to see if Dartis is alright. "Can I help you, My Lord?"


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 15, 2006)

Silas hurries to the dying spearman murmuring, "Hold on, hold on," all the way.  He'll do his best to bandage the man's wounds and make him comfortable.  When he has done all that he can for the man Silas will sit beside him and talk so that the man doesn't feel alone.


----------



## Ilium (Oct 16, 2006)

Turning to his remaining foe, Chalik says calmly, "You should have left when you had the chance.  I'll still let you go if you dismount and throw down your weapons."

_OOC: Ready an action to attack if he tries to attack or flee, otherwise the offer is honest.  I don't really expect him to take it, but it's worth a shot._


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 16, 2006)

Silas, Dartis, and Danica
[sblock]
Although it's too late to save the spearman that was mauled by the bear, you are able to stabilize the second one.  He's in bad shape, but you are able to rip apart some of his cleaner parts of his tunic in order to create make-shift bandages.  Dartis ignores his own pain, however Danica has to help him maintain his balance at one point.

The man you saved gets brave once again and peers inside the cave that the bears erupted from and yells back, "Phew!  We should have smelled those beasties before we saw them.  Their cave stinks like hell."  He comes back and asks, "Poor Jarel.  How do we bring him back to camp.  And what do we do about Fred," he asks, jerking a finger at the nearby corpse.  After all the death that the Dorinthians have seen in the last decades, it's beginning to cause some of your fellow men to become somewhat immune to the sight of dead bodies.
[/sblock]

Chalik, Alexander, and Kel
[sblock]
Chalik warned his opponent to surrender and held back, allowing for the man to give up if he wished.  Instead the Imperial moved his horse a step backward and blew a horn he took from his belt.  A long wail echoed off the walls of the mountain, and heads from the far off Imperial camp began to turn and notice the battle at the base of the hill.  Chalik moved forward and attacked, his sword missing once at the first attack of opportunity, but then piercing into the enemy at the next strike.  The man's armor took most of the blow, although a small trickle of blood appeared on his forearm.  "Arrh... damn wicked dwarves...to hell with quarter..."

Kel attacked next, and his own blow was true, slicing deeply into the side of a nearby rider.  The Imperial tried to gallop away, but only made it a few strides before it was obvious that he would die on his mount.  Alexander also attacked, his scimitar missing, but his now dual-weldt punch dagger puncturing the lung of a soldier about to cleave at the half-orc.  The man gave a grunt of surprise, shuddered, and nearly collapsed on Alexander.  Another rider cursed loudly and swung at Kel, but missed badly.

OOC: 1 rider and the 1 rider leader left, but the distant army alerted about the trouble.
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 17, 2006)

Silas looks worriedly at Dartis.  "Lord Kalnian, are you able to ride?  We need Kel here.  And now that the bears have been killed I think this place would be preferable to the lake side for our camp."


----------



## Kobold Stew (Oct 18, 2006)

Having steadied Dartis, Danica goes and tends to Fred. She is not strong enough to move him and still be respectful, she feels, but she is able to lie him out straight, push closed any gaping wounds, and close his eyes, if necessary. She looks around to see if there is soft ground about, and approaches the cave, wondering if that might be a suitable place for burial. "Does anyone know if he has family?" she asks.

As Danica was doing this, her face remained steady. She has pulled her hair back, and tied it so that it is not hanging loose. She is concentrating, and sincere, but knows that ultimately she is not a professional at this, and that her chore is only partial and in itself not sufficient. Nevertheless, she is not in any way squeamish. She evidently has dealt with dead bodies before, and seems not to express any moral or physical discomfort working with the recently living.

Once Fred's body is modestly laid out, she approaches the cave.  Is it well lit? If necessary she pulls out her everburning torch, removes its hood, and begins to walk inside. IS this an appropriate place to leave a corpse to rest?


----------



## Ilium (Oct 18, 2006)

Chalik growls, "That's what I get for trying to be nice."  He lunges forward at the horseman, hoping to eliminate him quickly so he and the Dorinthians can flee.

_OOC: Dropping the Combat Expertise, so +6 attack, 17 AC (including Dodge)_


----------



## Fenris (Oct 18, 2006)

GlassEye said:
			
		

> Silas looks worriedly at Dartis.  "Lord Kalnian, are you able to ride?  We need Kel here.  And now that the bears have been killed I think this place would be preferable to the lake side for our camp."




"So long as I have breath I can ride my friend. However, finding Kel may be difficult since he is on patrol. Let me see if I can find some one in camp to tend him until Kel returns." and Dartis painfully stands and after a moment to steady himself climbs onto his mount and returns to camp to fins any one with some skill at healing.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 18, 2006)

Dartis, Silas, and Danica
[sblock]
Danica is answered by the remaining man with, "Fred there didn't have no one waiting for him.  He was married back when he was living in Silver Springs a few years back, but then that cholera incident struck and well..."  He gives a sad shrug which says the rest.  When she checks the cave to see if it's a decent place for a burial, the sorceress can smell the stink of rotten meat and animal musk.  The unpleasant smell increases as Danica follows the tunnel and enters a small chamber with a raised, flat rock in the center of the room.  Two passages are on either side of her from this location, one going east and the other west, although she decides she doesn't have the time to continue exploring on her own.  She does find a velvet bag that sticks out amongst some old bones and debris in one corner of the chamber, however.  The sorceress comes back out to find Dartis eager to return to camp, the dead man tied behind him on the saddle, while Silas made a make-shift litter to carry the second gravely injured man.

When the party returns to the camp, there is of course a moment of sorrow for Fred.  Jarel is watched over and brought to the edge of the water, where his wounds can be cleaned and rebound.  Otherwise, there comes some other disturbing news... your party companions have not yet returned and it is beginning to grow dark.
[/sblock]

Chalik, Alexander, and Kel
[sblock]
The two cavalrymen move first, the leader galloping away and yelling to his companion to follow him in retreat.  Kel attempts to strike one of the opponents, but misses.  Chalik strikes the leader in the calf, causing another thin wound to appear.  The cavalry leader recovers, however, and is able to continue his flight.  

About half a mile away, the shape of a company of fifty men is being formed above you on the mountain.  They stare in your direction as they quickly don armor and arms.  It looks as if they plan to march towards you soon.  Unfortunately, all but one of the horses of the men you have killed have fled.
[/sblock]


----------



## Ilium (Oct 18, 2006)

Chalik turns to the others.  "Is either of you hurt?  Can you run?  Because I think that's the best move here."


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 19, 2006)

Silas finds one of the scouts that brought them the information about the rocky area.  "Take some men back to the stony place.  We killed two bears and they need to be cleaned and dressed."  Dismissing the man, Silas paces a bit until the ache of his ribs encourages his to sit and rest a bit.

He seeks out Dartis and Danica.  "Some of our scouts haven't returned yet.  Alexander and Kel among them.  And I haven't seen Rix around either."  He shrugs, not certain of what else to say about the matter though still worried.  He looks questioningly at Danica.  "You said the bear cave continued back some ways?  I'd like to check them out on the morrow.  And I would like to consider moving the camp to the rocky place, especially if there is a sizable cave there.  This place here," he motions with one hand to the surrounding area, "is pleasant though hardly defensable.  With a little work the other location could be made even more defensable.  Unless you plan for us to keep moving, Lord Kalnian?"


----------



## Fenris (Oct 19, 2006)

Dartis looks at Silas from his horse. He hadn't the strength to get down and feared he wouldn't get back up.

"Let us see what our scouts say. I have great confidence in the skill of Alexander, Kel, and even Rix to stay hidden to deal with any problems. But I agree that we do need to fully explore that cave. If extensive enough it will provide a good defensive position. Hopefully we will be attacking though, not hiding in a hole, cornered."


----------



## Kobold Stew (Oct 20, 2006)

If the velvet bag was small, Danica would have picked it up, and looked inside, after first prodding it with her torch it first ensure it wasn't somebody's home. 

She emerges to discover that Lord Dartias had already begun to deal with Fred, and she wonders momentarily if she can meaningfully contribute. Still, she tells the others about the cave, and its forking paths, and that it could provide an easily defensible base if something could be done about the stench.

She is looking at Dartis, and is starting to feel a little self-conscious.She reaches to pull her hair down over her face, but then remembers that she had cut her hair, to effect a disguise that everyone seems to be pretending is still valid, but she knows now she is not fooling anyone. _I wonder if they suspect..._ she wonders to her self.

As far as Danica knows, she has not used magic in front of anyone yet, and no one has accused her of it yet._Not "accused" _ she reminds herself for the third time that day.But if anyone suspects, they haven't yet spoken to her about it. 

She was tempted with the bears, of course.  She is tempted all the time. _Magic makes everything so easy._  But she knows that eventually she is going to do something that will show to everyone what she is. And that makes her anxious.

But here are her comrades, and no one is expecting her to say anything, and so she smiles and skips a bit, knowing that she will be eating bear tonight.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 20, 2006)

Chalik, Alexander, Kel

Chalik, Alexander, and Kel are able to hide in the tall grass as the company dons its various armor and arms and moves to intercept them.  Because they try to hide, the trio end up moving slower than the force that is pursuing.  The company has too many people to fight against.  Alexander and Kel are caught, but Chalik ends up sneaking past the patrol.  He comes up to the forest near the mountain kingdom of the dwarves, and immediately notices the trails of the Dorinthian protective patrols.  Anyway, he assumes the tracks are from the Dorinthians, as he finds an encampment of human militia nearby a lake inside the forest.  A familiar group of humans is visible, consisting of Dartis, Silas, and Danica.  They probably will want to know about the company of Imperials that are beginning to investigate the woodlands.

Dartis, Silas, and Danica

You are at the camp, when you see a dwarf covered in blood walk towards you.  He seems exhausted, yet excited.  Dartis is currently off his horse and standing erect, although it takes him great effort to do so.

OOC: Time to introduce each other.  The company will probably be in your vicinity some time during the next day.  The scouts will inform you of such, although Chalik knows and also brings the same information.


----------



## Ilium (Oct 20, 2006)

Chalik hurries up to the humans as quickly as he can.  "I have bad news," he says without preamble.  "Three of your companions have been captured by an Imperial force that has moved into the woodland." 

_OOC: Nothing like a dwarf with a low Charisma _


----------



## Kobold Stew (Oct 20, 2006)

Danica rushes up to Chalik, and is stopped in her tracks by the news. "Gracious!" she exclaims, as she takes him by the hand and leads him to Dartis.  _Is the blood his, or...._ 

"Do you need to wash up? Which friends? Are you alright? I'm Danica Swann can I help you? How close are the Imperial troops?" The flurry of questions is, she is sure, incomprehensible.  As she leads the dwarf, guiding him through the camp, she breathes deep and tries to stay quiet.


----------



## Fenris (Oct 21, 2006)

Dartis swears. 

"How many are out there, can we intercept the captors? When will they be here?" asks Dartis peppering the dwarf with questions as he simultaneously signals the camp to pack up, to get ready to move tothe cave.

"Can you make it back to the mountain?"


----------



## Ilium (Oct 21, 2006)

Chalik is briefly nonplussed by the sudden attention but finally responds, "I believe there were about 50 troops*.  Your friends and I fought a few of them but there were too many and we were overrun."  He then describes the humans and kobold who were taken, not trusting his memory of their names, while gratefully accepting a drink of water and a chance to clean up.  He looks grimly at Danica.  "I'm sorry I wasn't able to do more.  I'll do whatever I can to help you rescue them."

*DT Please correct my report if it's wrong.  Chalik's not trying to lie or mislead anyone!


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 21, 2006)

Danica
[sblock]
When Danica finally has a chance, she reaches into the velvet bag and attempts to prod the insides of it with a torch.  As she does so, she's surprised to see that the torch begins to disappear further into the bag than she expected.  Removing the torch, she places her hand in the bag and discovers that she can easily put her entire arm into the thing.  She also thinks she felt a couple of small objects inside as she dug around.
[/sblock]

OOC: Right about the numbers, although Alexander is a half-orc and Kel an elf.  The company will probably be here by the next day, since they are searching the area more than moving for speed.  There are signs of various other patrols also in your vicinity, although you doubt the camp has been spotted yet.


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 22, 2006)

Silas frowns.  "Infantry or horse?  Are they coming this way?  How much time do you think we have?"  He stares intently at the dwarf then starts as if he just remembered something forgotten.  "My apologies, good dwarf, my name is Silas Eyrstan."


----------



## Ilium (Oct 23, 2006)

Deuce Traveler said:
			
		

> OOC: Right about the numbers, although Alexander is a half-orc and Kel an elf.



_OOC: Bah, all those freakishly-tall folk look alike to me. _
Chalik nods at Silas' introduction and replies, "Chalik Bermax, at your service."  He then answers the questions tersely but accurately.  "We should have this conversation with whoever's in charge here," he concludes.  "The Imperials will likely be here tomorrow."


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 23, 2006)

Silas supresses a smile.  He motions towards Dartis.  "Chalik Bermax, this is Lord Dartis Kalnian, Commander of this unit of Dorinthian forces."


----------



## Ilium (Oct 23, 2006)

Chalik is obviously taken aback for a moment, then bows deeply and says, "My Lord, I wish I had better news for you."  He hesitates for a moment before continuing, obviously very uncomfortable.  "Though I've not earned it, I would ask a boon of you.  If you are planning to try to rescue the captives, please let me guide your people.  I crave the opportunity to redress my failure."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 23, 2006)

As you are discussing your next move, one of your men that was on guard-duty barrels in and interrupts your conversation.  His chest is heaving and sweat pours over his light coat.  After a moment he gives a weak salute and says, "Horsemen... they spotted us, sirs.  Came right up to our position, they did, then rode off before we could say spit.  I think they know where we are now..."


----------



## Fenris (Oct 23, 2006)

Dartis swears again, then offers a quick apology to Danica.

"Alright, back to the cave!" be bellows out "Silas, Danica each of you take half the men and head towards the cave, take sperate routes to slow down pursuit. Danica take the northern path, Silas the southern. Put archers on the hill above and spearmen in the mouth of the cave. Put a few volunteers back about 100 feet in that dense grove of trees. We'll try to pin them if we can.

Chalik, I wish I could grant you the boon, but right now I would ask that you accompany my men to a safer location. Hopefully we can beat back the first assault and try again.

I will stay here and give the leaders a few arrows to slow them down. Now move" Dartis bellows out his orders quickly directing the direction for travel with the tip of his sword.


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 24, 2006)

Silas grabs a couple of the veterens that he has become acquainted with and sends them to preparing the men to leave as quickly as possible.  After he sees the men begin scrambling in their preparations to move he returns to Dartis.  "They may have archers of their own, Lord Kalnian.  I can aid you a bit in that, if you'll allow it.  I can give you some small protection against their arrow fire, at least for a short time.  It won't protect your horse and it won't protect you from their other weapons so that will still be a danger but I would rest easier if you would allow me to cast a protective ward over you."

Silas tries to get Chalik's attention.  "[Dwarven]Stone-Brother[/Dwarven], Do you know of the cave near here?"

OOC: If Dartis agrees, Silas will cast _Protection from Arrows_ upon him.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Oct 24, 2006)

Danica Swann has never been told to lead others before.

As Dartis' words sink in, she bows, slightly, and says "Yes, my Lord."

She sees that Silas is taking care of the dwarf, and some of the stronger fighters.  She casts her eyes around the camp, and tries to rally those who are nearby. She will ensure that none are forgotten.

"All of you, listen," she implores, trying to raise her voice above the mounting confusion. "We are moving out. All those on the East side of the camp will come with me." Here she makes a sweeping gesture with one hand, as if to bisect the group. "The rest will follow Silas. Grab your things, we're leaving right away."

Has she sounded confident enough?  She hopes so.  

She has her meagre gear with her, of course, but she takes a moment to grab the piece of leather from her belt pouch. She runs it down either side of her face, and then horizontally across her chest. "Keep me safe like steel" she whispers to herself. She then replaces the leather thong.

[OOC: she casts Mage Armor] 

She stands by the access to the north road, as others gather to follow her, or so she hopes. "Morrison! Keeling!  Come on you two!" she calls to two stragglers she can identify.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 25, 2006)

As the news of the approaching Imperials reaches the ears of the men, a sense of panic can be felt rippling through the irregulars.  Some begin to pack their bedrolls and other gear unto the few horses and on their backs while others gather their weapons and wander the camp aimlessly.  A few of the men that have experience attempt to mold a semblance of order, but it is the young voice of Danica that finally brings the would-be soldiers into an organized force.  Within the space of ten minutes, two columns are following the trails the men made days ago along the river, only to break off from their paths later on in order to reach the rock formation with the bear cave.

Dartis and Chalik stay behind with two dozen of the healthier, swifter men, creating a vanguard that sees to the protection of the men and takes to the wilderness between the two columns and slightly behind.  They are left unharried, although a force of a dozen horsemen appears to watch and follow them from a distance.  Dartis' horse, Swift, dances majestically around his irregulars, as the young noble raises his bow at the Imperials in defiance.

The entire force reaches the rock outcropping without incident, and the third of your forces that brought bows and arrows take positions on the highest portions.  Another twenty men hide themselves in the woods, waiting for the Imperials to come.  Around fifty men are left over, and they position themselves at the lower portion of the rock formation and the green field immediately around.

It takes some time... a frustrating and tense amount of time- but finally the ordered military march of the Imperials can be heard east of you.  From the top of the rock outcropping, some of their bobbing helmets can be seen through the trees nearby, and you see the group stops about a third of a mile away.  From the top of the rock outcropping, your party also sees a second group of Tallione cavalry approaching from the western side.  This is a larger force, about a couple of dozen in size, but it's hard to count through the trees.

From this second force, a rider gallops forward, and your men knock and ready their arrows in his direction.  He bursts forth into the edge of your clearing, watching your men with disdain.  He pulls his horse back and waits then shouts loudly, "I would have words with your commander!"


----------



## Fenris (Oct 25, 2006)

Deuce Traveler said:
			
		

> From this second force, a rider gallops forward, and your men knock and ready their arrows in his direction.  He bursts forth into the edge of your clearing, watching your men with disdain.  He pulls his horse back and waits then shouts loudly, "I would have words with your commander!"




Dartis shouts back "Have you come to parlay?"


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 25, 2006)

The man boldly rides forward to come within 50 feet of your archers.  He removes his helmet and stares upwards at Dartis and the party.  "I don't come to parlay, but to offer an opportunity to parlay with my captain, Commander Fralius Sassarius.  He wishes to meet you away from our two forces.  He wishes to request your terms for agreeing to the parlay.  I am also to add, that a refusal to parlay will be considered to be a signal for hostilities where we will then meet you on this field."


----------



## Fenris (Oct 25, 2006)

"I will meet Commander Sassarius. There is a rock outcropping a league east of here. I will meet him there, he may bring one assistant" replies Dartis.

OOC: [sblock] This assumes that in Dartis's experiance with the Imperial they have honored parlays and been generaly noble in this regards. Parlays among officers have certain traditions associated with them that I am assuming as in play here [/sblock]


----------



## Ilium (Oct 25, 2006)

_OOC: Apologies, things have been absolutely crazy for me lately.  I missed the comments of people addressing Chalik and didn't realize I wasn't responding.  Chalik would accompany the Dorinthians as requested, offering any information he might have about these caves, though I get the feeling he's pretty far from home at this point.  He would also try to stay close to Dartis and/or Danica, as he feels responsible for the loss of the others and is still looking for a way to make good on it._

Chalik sneers at the offer of Parlay but holds his tongue.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 25, 2006)

"It is decided, then.  He will meet you with one of your assistants.  Both sides may also bring two guards each, which will be expected to stand away and out of earshot.  My commander will meet you soon," the man says and stiffly turns his horse, as if disappointed that talk would precede violence.

OOC: The Imperials do act in the letter of their agreements, although they can be quite treacherous in the way that they bend the truth and oaths.  Normally, parlays are respected, however, as it gives the Imperial commander a chance to size up his opposing commander.  Who in the party will act as guards, and who will be Dartis' assistant?


----------



## Fenris (Oct 25, 2006)

OOC: Why, Silas will be my assistant, and Chalik and Danica my guards of course


----------



## Ilium (Oct 26, 2006)

Chalik bows his head humbly.  "Thank you my lord," he says simply.


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 26, 2006)

Silas seems a little nervous but nods his head in acceptance of this honor.  He seems unusually quiet as he prepares himself for the meeting.  Finally, he presents himself to Dartis.  "I am ready, Lord Kalnian."


----------



## Kobold Stew (Oct 26, 2006)

Danica is the first to arrive at the rock, and she withdraws her torch to lead the group she has led here into the shadow of its mouth, but not further. Wit a confidence unexpected in her years (or in someone her frail size, some would say) she posts guards and indicates defensible positions for archers. She places her pack close to where she had found the mysterious velvet bag not very long ago (_I must check into that_ she thinks to herself), but does not let people linger. She takes two of her group, and leads them down deeper into the cave, to where it forks.

"I'd like you two to stand guard here.  Spread yourselves out, but it appears these caves go deep, and we've not had a chance to check them out.  I'm suspicious that all of this smell is not due to the bears we fought earlier." Confident that they have their innstructions, and that they will be able to realay a message in case something appears -- "Letting us know of the danger is of top concern" she had stressed -- she leaves them with the torch if they need it, with the intention of checkinng on them regularly.

As she emerges from the cave, of course, the other wing has arrived, and are taking up defensible positions. When she is told that Lord Dartis has requested her to be on his guard detail at a parlay, she flushes, and starts biting a fingernail. Nevertheless, she excuses herself, checks the time to see if she needs to recast her mage armor (does so if it is going to last less than an hour) and checks her crossbow. 

She is biting her lip, not noticing people as they pass by, but trying to look neat, or presentable, or intimidating, or some combination of the three.

"For Dornithia," she says to herself, standing up and bracing to meet Lord Dartis and his entourage when they arrive for the parlay.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 26, 2006)

The party arrives at the meeting place for the parlay, while both armies watch each other from a distance.  The four-some are not harrassed by any enemy besides the occasional misquito.  It is a bit of a walk, maybe three miles away.  Standing already at the outcropping when you arrive are four Imperials, two in legionnaire armor, one in an officers armor and plumed helmet, and the fourth a stooped, wizened man in black robes and red sash.  As you approch, the two legionnaires move back to give their commanders privacy, while Chalik and Danica also stand away.  Dartis and Silas walk forward to meet them.

"I am Commander Sassarius, leader of the Imperials here.  This is Rufus Nefius, my advisor appointed by the Emperor.  We are chasing a dwarven outlaw that killed a number of my men, and have no quarrel with you.  No quarrel, unless you are Dorinthians, such as the three men we've just captured.  If you are not men of Dorinth, who are you?  And if you are men of Dorinth, how is it that you've survived?"  He asks his questions in a demanding tone, his back straight, and his hand on the pommel of the short blade that rests on his hip.  As he mentions the dwarven outlaw, he nods pointedly towards Chalik.  Despite the distance, Danica and Chalik can hear the conversation clearly as a slight wind carries his strong voice.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 26, 2006)

Silas
[sblock]
The wizened, sickly looking man called Rufus Nefius is wearing the serpent necklace of a priest of Oberius, the Cassus-Tallione god of Obedience.  Those of Oberius worship evil, law, strength, and trickery.  Still, by the components at his belt, you would guess he is more an arcane spellcaster than priest.
[/sblock]


----------



## Ilium (Oct 26, 2006)

At the Imperial's words, Chalik purses his lips but doesn't intervene.  Instead he mutters quietly so that only Danica can hear, "This just keeps getting better and better."


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 26, 2006)

Silas, of course, defers to Dartis and remains silent.  However, the wizard makes him uneasy and the fact that the man wears the religious regalia of Oberius...well, it reinforces his niggling suspicion that the Tallione have treachery in mind.


----------



## Fenris (Oct 26, 2006)

OOC: Players please see OOC thread!


----------



## Kobold Stew (Oct 27, 2006)

Ilium said:
			
		

> At the Imperial's words, Chalik purses his lips but doesn't intervene.  Instead he mutters quietly so that only Danica can hear, "This just keeps getting better and better."





Danica smiles, but says nothing. The only act of communiication is that her left eyebrow arches on her forehead. 

She feels the rat she carries in her pocket shift in its nest. 

[SBLOCK=OOC] She is readying an action, to cast ray of enfeeblement, at the sign of any hostile action from the officer or the wizened man. [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Fenris (Oct 27, 2006)

Deuce Traveler said:
			
		

> "I am Commander Sassarius, leader of the Imperials here.  This is Rufus Nefius, my advisor appointed by the Emperor.  We are chasing a dwarven outlaw that killed a number of my men, and have no quarrel with you.  No quarrel, unless you are Dorinthians, such as the three men we've just captured.  If you are not men of Dorinth, who are you?  And if you are men of Dorinth, how is it that you've survived?"  He asks his questions in a demanding tone, his back straight, and his hand on the pommel of the short blade that rests on his hip.  As he mentions the dwarven outlaw, he nods pointedly towards Chalik.  Despite the distance, Danica and Chalik can hear the conversation clearly as a slight wind carries his strong voice.




Dartis meets the commanders gaze with that cool arrogance that only a noble has, merged with the confidence of a trained soldier. In a clear voice he calls out:

"Well met Commander Sassarius. I am Duke Dartis Kalnian, this is my advisor Silas Eyrstan. I know of no dwarven outlaws in these parts, and I would gladly turn any over to you should I find one. In fact I would help you search these hills for them if you would accept my aid. But I doubt you would for though I have never met you, you claim to have a quarrel with me. For indeed I am a Dorinthian. As for how I have survived well that is a long tale better suited over a tankard and table, rather than dirt and grass.

But come, you say you are having problems with outlaw dwarves? Surley the stout dwarves of the Dunkel mountains have not sunk to mere brigandry. Or have we stumbled upon some oher quarrel of yours? And if that is the case, you seem to accrue quarrels at a rapid pace. But come, why do you have a quarrel with me, for being a Dorinthian? For being a soldier? For being here? 

Haven't you heard Commander, Dorinthia is no more, nor are we in lands once claimed by Dorinthia. We seek a new life, far from the strife of the old. Without enemies, old or new."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 27, 2006)

Sassarius' eyes grow wide for a moment, as Dartis' words were unexpected.  He gives a regretful shake of his head and says, meaningfully, "I've come to expect lies from Dorinthians, and here one speaks honestly, and admits proudly of his heritage.  Well said, although it changes nothing.  In fact, your honesty may make things worse for you.  Tell me, Duke Kalnion, what you are a duke of?  If Dorinthia is no more why do you use the royal title?  In your hearts you remember what it is to be a sovereign people, and you will never forgive the injustice of being brought down.  No decent people would.  If we let you go, how long until your people insist on even the smallest of revenge for ancient slights?  Would it be wise to allow even a small danger threaten my own citizens as we occupy your lands?  And you never outright admitted that the dwarf beside you is not the one that killed a few of my soldiers, with help from a few other Dorinthian spies.  No... the only course now is to ask you to submit to the empire now or prepare to defend..."

"Commander Sassarius, if I may make a suggestion," Rufus Nefius interjects with a thin smile under bloodshot eyes.  "Our seige of the dwarves isn't going as smooth as some of us would prefer.  Perhaps we can make a deal that would be beneficial to all parties.  If I may ask, what are your intentions towards the Dorinthians being held by the dwarves, Duke Kalnion?"

Sassarius stiffens his stance slightly.  It's almost as if he'd rather have you and your men killed now then to have you involved in Nefius' machinations...yet he says nothing.


----------



## Fenris (Oct 29, 2006)

Dartis listens carefully to the two Imperials and addressesthe Commander first:

"Indeed, perhaps you have experianced lies from Dorinthians, but I have from Imperials, so rather than assume all Dorinthian's lie, perhaps you should judge everyman by his own honor. As for my title, well I inherited that from you. When my father was killed by Imperial troops, his title reverted to me. As for how I still claim it, well I did not say 'Duke Kalnian of Dorinthia' did I. But when your father passes away, will you renounce the name Sassarius? I thought not. Just as you will still claim your heritage and name as your forefather's pass on, so shall I claim my heritage, name and title, whether or not that title is attached to any land that I can claim. I was born unto the title and by the gods, I can claim it until I die and so I shall. And whether it does my weal or woe, I shall claim my heritage proudly and without hesitation or reservation."  

"As to the future of my people. Perhaps the Dorinthian are different than the Imperials. Perhaps an Imperial mouse would seek vengance against the lion that steps on it's tail. But a Dorinthian mouse seeks land where there are no lions rather than spend a fruitless life pursuing an enemy beyond him."

"But, perhaps Counselor Nefius may have the right approach to the situation. It would seem that the lion has too many deer to guard. These lands here were not a part of Dorinthia. Does the Tallione Empire truly seek to control every land, this year. Should they not take the time to digest the bite they have taken these past 40 years? As to Counselot Nefius's question, the Dorinthians sheltered within are the remants of a few scattered villages Inside are craftsmne and farmers, not warriors. Surely, Commander Sassarius, within the Imperial heart, within _your_ heart, dwells mercy for fallen foes. Mercy that will not, can not be repaid by vengance."


----------



## Kobold Stew (Oct 29, 2006)

Danica's heart rises with Dorinthian pride at Lord Dartis' words. 

Her gaze scans the surrounding area, watching for hidden Imperials.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 30, 2006)

Nefius claps in glee, "Well said, Lord Kalnian, well said.  I can see that our two sides may come to an agreement after all.  You see, it wasn't just by accident that our Imperial forces came upon the dwarven lands.  There is something that our Emperor needs.  Something deep inside the sealed section of the dwarven kingdom.  Although the crypts were made by dwarves, beyond the seal lay ancient catacombs made by hands not dwarf, nor gnome, nor man.  It's a shield.  Such a simple thing really, that shield, although crafted onto its surface is the face of a young king bearing a crown on his head.  I saw it once while I was scrying and meditating, and just by chance my mind's eye fell upon it.  A brilliantly crafted..."

Commander Sassarius interjects angrily at this.  "What in Hades are you talking about, Nefius?  We are here to finish the conquest of Dorinthia."

"Commander Sassarius," Nefius starts with a sigh, "Please don't interrupt me again.  You forget yourself.  As much as capturing the Dorinthian forces would please me to no end, we have more important matters to attend to.  Such as finding this shield, the real reason I agreed to your silly plan of attacking the dwarves, since I need to spell it out for you.  It's discoverer would be awarded greatly by the Emperor.  And I mean to have it and deliver it to him personally.  Such an artifact of beauty would be a great prize indeed.  Greater than the ragged remnants of a conquered people.  Dorinthia is finished, Commander.  Seek your glory elsewhere, better it not be conducted against your father's bretheren anyway." At the last comment, Commander Sassarius glares at Nefius with a look of utter hate, which is promptly ignored as the scrawny man turns back to the party members.  "So what do you say?  You enter the dwarven caves, convince them to allow you inside the sealed off sections of their catacombs, and return with the shield.  And then we will leave, and allow you to reunite with your men.  We are a gentle Empire, after all." 

Chalik
[sblock]
You remember the tales of the wall with the steel seal deep inside the dwarven burial chambers.  Legend has it that a great subterranean enemy burst in large numbers from out of a hole the dwarves had inadvertantly dug.  Many dwarves fell during that almost forgotten time, and it wasn't until nearby humans came to the dwarves' aid that the battle turned in their favor.  Unfortunately, the human king was killed during the battle, and it was said that he was buried with his shield in a hidden chamber that the dwarves had found.  It's a good thing you paid attention to the local history...
[/sblock]


----------



## Fenris (Oct 30, 2006)

Dartis raises an eyebrow at Nefius's treatment of Sassarius, especially at the invocation of his heritage.

_Oh ho, now we see who hold the leash_ thinks Dartis.

"Indeed"  replies Dartis "A heady prize and grand offer indeed. A mere shield in exchange for all that. Still there would be an issue of safeguards. As Commander Sassarius has so blunty put it, lies have often been put forth on both sides of the battle. What assurances could you give me that my men would be left in peace, and that should I succeed that you would indeed hold to your word and leave, prize in hand. We seem to be at a bit of a stand off Counselot Nefius. I require you to leave, yet you require me to achieve your end. At least if you want to present the shield to the Emperor and not your children. Now how would you begin to approach this issue? I would think that the releasing of captives would be a good first gesture of good will, a sure sign that you intend to negotiate in good faith. Certainly the act of a gentle Empire after all. But the would but lay the foundations for trust upon which we can build an agreement. For I would certainly not want news of the sheild and its' value to circulate among the Imperial army, I would want to assure you that the shield is placed into your capable and deserving hands and no other. But how shall I deliver the sheild unto you? Shall I march down, alone upon the plains surrounded by a full division of the Imperial Army? No that will not work. Perhaps Commander Sassarious and you could stay with a small contingent while the rest are sent back to deal with the real and everpresent dangers that threaten the Tallione Empire on it's newly acquired eastern flank. Now how shall we proceed?"


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 31, 2006)

Nefius cocks his head to the side, and leans on his darkwood staff as he listens with amusement to Dartis' demands.  After the nobleman is done speaking he says, "Bravo, my young man.  If you were bargaining from a position of strength, I would definitely be swayed.  However, as it stands now, let me give you my own offer.  Do as we say, otherwise I will be forced to execute one of your three companions we have recently captured; a death each day until you comply.  I think I'll start with the elf, since he's a bit too high-and-mighty for my tastes.  If you do agree to our terms, we will allow your men safe passage to enter the dwarven kingdom and pull our army away for a short time so you may safely do so and join your people inside.  I may even release the elf in your care as a sign of good faith.  Return with the shield, and our main purpose is complete, and we will release your other two companions and leave this place.  What do you think of our terms?"


----------



## Ilium (Oct 31, 2006)

Chalik gnashes his teeth in silent frustration.  He growls to Danica, "That shield lies in the tomb of a true hero, though no Dwarf.  I'll not see it desecrated for the amusement of these dogs or their master!"

"Better to die here and take some of them with me," he finishes grimly, hand resting on his blade.


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 31, 2006)

Silas listens intently but his mind is aswirl.  _For what reason do they want this shield?  The fact that they want it so desperately is telling but...why?_  His thoughts continue to spiral in that vein until one thought in particular crystallizes: The Tallione want the shield and the shield itself may give the clue as to the why.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Nov 1, 2006)

Danica listens to the speeches, but, to be frank, she does not follow their full import. This is all a whirlwind for her, and she has been caught up in a political intrigue that in no way resembles her life from six months previous. Her life from last week, for that matter. 

But she has been given a job.  Her scan of the surrounding area has detected nothing, it seems, and Dartis and theImperials are speaking with words that command such attention...   And all for a shield. Surely our goal shoudl be to get the shield, and put it somewhere the Emperor does not know about. And that will buy time for our captured comrades.

She has another thought.

She starts to speak, "...", but then hesitates, remembering her place.


----------



## Fenris (Nov 2, 2006)

Deuce Traveler said:
			
		

> Nefius cocks his head to the side, and leans on his darkwood staff as he listens with amusement to Dartis' demands.  After the nobleman is done speaking he says, "Bravo, my young man.  If you were bargaining from a position of strength, I would definitely be swayed.  However, as it stands now, let me give you my own offer.  Do as we say, otherwise I will be forced to execute one of your three companions we have recently captured; a death each day until you comply.  I think I'll start with the elf, since he's a bit too high-and-mighty for my tastes.  If you do agree to our terms, we will allow your men safe passage to enter the dwarven kingdom and pull our army away for a short time so you may safely do so and join your people inside.  I may even release the elf in your care as a sign of good faith.  Return with the shield, and our main purpose is complete, and we will release your other two companions and leave this place.  What do you think of our terms?"





"Counsellor Nefius, what is weakness, but strength not yet realized." counters Dartis "As for doing as you say, as you demand, well if you were interested in executing your prisoners, you would have done so, and I know that you have no compunctions about doing so. But what if that should fail to sway me? Shall you be left with three corpses and no closer to your goal? As for your terms, they are not entirely unfair, yet you have still failed to provide the crucial component, that which I am sure Commander Sassarius would no doubt take umbrage with. You have failed to address by what means or measures we can believe that you will hold to these promises. What besides your word, of which you have still not given, shall be your pledge that the terms you have stated shall be adhered to?"


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 2, 2006)

Nefius grimaces at Dartis' offer, but Commander Sassarius gives him a hard look and steps forward, offering his hand to the Dorinthians.  "We give our word, this I swear.  And perhaps we can offer to release this elven prisoner.  His name is Kel, and he's been a gentleman while under our care.  I'll need the afternoon to move our men away from the gates so that you can enter by the evening."


----------



## Fenris (Nov 2, 2006)

Deuce Traveler said:
			
		

> Nefius grimaces at Dartis' offer, but Commander Sassarius gives him a hard look and steps forward, offering his hand to the Dorinthians.  "We give our word, this I swear.  And perhaps we can offer to release this elven prisoner.  His name is Kel, and he's been a gentleman while under our care.  I'll need the afternoon to move our men away from the gates so that you can enter by the evening."




"With the release of Kel as a token and gesture of the integrity and sincerity of your pledge, I will accept your offer, Commander Sassarius. I shall hold you to your word as a man, as a military man."  replies Dartis taking the proferred hand and meeting the Tallione's gaze.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Nov 3, 2006)

Danica holds her breath, as she marvels at the interaction between these two leaders. Her nose twitches slightly, but she feels she may almost relax. Soon these men will be gone.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 3, 2006)

As Danica looks at the Imperial commander and Dartis, she realizes that their similarity of appearance is greater than just fellow soldiers.  Commander Sassarius has a face like Dartis' as well,  In fact, the Imperial looks much more a Dorinthian than a Tallione.

Her thoughts are interrupted as the two sides break from each other.  The rest of the afternoon is a flurry of activity, as the men prepare to enter the safety of the Bermax kingdom.  One begins to sing a familiar field hand song, and soon the entire camp joins in, as men happy to be alive.  When word reaches them of what agreement was made in order to save them from battle, morale shoots upwards and the troops flash Silas, Danica, and Dartis many smiles.  Every now and then you hear snippets of conversations, such as: _We were right to trust these heroes.  Our leaders love us, and will not have our blood spilt unless necessary._

Kel reaches the outskirts of the camp, led by a small contingent of Tallione cavalry, which then leaves him to quickly return to their own lines.  Your elven healer reports that Alexander and Rix are fine, although Rix's mouth has gotten him pushed around by Imperials more than once.

As the Tallione soldiers leave the mountain, your troops head towards the gates in an orderly column.  Soon, you can see the mighty steel gates of the Bermax halls, two large dwarven kings carved upon their surface.  The mighty portals slowly swing open into a great hall, and allow your force to enter before closing mightily behind you.

As your eyes begin to adjust to the dim light, you can see that the tall, granite pillars of this dwarven hall disappear into the darkness above.  Rows of dwarven soldiers surround your men and begin to greet them as saviors, although one tired and dour dwarf approaches the party directly.  It is Lender Bermax, who has worked many times at your refugee camp.  He looks you over, then at Chalik, and says, "Chalik, we ask you to scout around and instead you chase off the entire Tallione army.  Still, it's hard for me to smile when I fear what agreement you must have made, or is it Tallione trickery at play?"


----------



## Ilium (Nov 3, 2006)

Chalik greets his liege with a sour expression and says, "A bit of both, I fear, my lord.  I'll let Lord Dartis relate the details of his arrangement, but I'm sure the Tallione command is up to no good.  Even if one of them can be trusted to keep his word, they look ready to plant an axe in each other's back at the first chance."


----------



## GlassEye (Nov 4, 2006)

Silas gazes wide-eyed at the craftsmanship of the dwarven stronghold greedily absorbing every sight.  Murmuring to himself he says, "My master said the dwarves were masters of stonecraft.  I never imagined..."

As the dwarves come forward to greet them Silas will return the greeting in their own language.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Nov 4, 2006)

The parley broke, or disassembled, or withdrew. _There must be a word for it_ Danica Swann thinks to herself.

She maintained her posture, Let Dartis lead, and as she followed, in her official capacity, she successfully resisted the urge to look back and see what the enemy were doing. 

As the word goes up, and Dartis is being clapped on the back by many, Daica courtsies and withdraws to find her pack. She remebers the two guards she placed in the depths of ther cave--a silly precaution, given that we are moving out--and she goes to them and relieves them of these duties. "Thank you for your assistance; it is appreciated" is all she says.

And yet...

As they move out, there is Kel, and he has a story of Rix, whom she realizes she misses, though he's not been in her thoughts at all for the past day. 

As they walk, it becomes clear that they are decending again.  She notices a subtle, carved design on one of the cliff-face walls, and is proud of herself for having been so observant. _We're nearing the dwarven halls_ she thinks. But then she looks again at the rock, and realizes that what she thought were subtle carvings were only the most obvious of a complex interlacing of patterns of hewn stone--as she looks up she sees that the entire wall has been carved, and that the etchings must extend back for at least 15 minutes of their journey. _So much for being observant_ she thinks, and rolls her eyes at Silas, whom she is walking beside. She gives a self-effacing smile.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 5, 2006)

Dartis takes the time to explain the situation for Lender, who frowns deeply.  "Damn Imperials," he says and spits. "The king won't like this at all, but at least you bought as a decent chance at survival.  We can't survive a lengthy siege... not with the supplies at hand.  I warn you, though, that there was a reason why our people sealed up that entrance.  We encountered a strange group of savage creatures we called _dwellers_.  The battle was hard-fought, but this happened long ago, and we don't really have a decent account on what tactics worked against them.  In the tales they were a savage race, more muscle than brains.  You'd best be careful down there."

The dwarves are able to get each member of the party a week's worth of trail rations and a refill on your waterskins.  Kel and some of the dwarven priests are able to fully heal everyone, and you and your men are placed in the large hall that you entered into.  It's large enough to place your bedrolls and lay comfortably, although some of the louder snoring from your fellow Dorinthians makes it for an uneasy night.

OOC: Please check on the OOC thread for XP for last section.  I need overnight actions and special preparations, if any.  Also, do you plan to bring any of the men with you into the narrow caves of the _dwellers_, and if so, how many?


----------



## Kobold Stew (Nov 7, 2006)

Danica will make no special preparations; she has what she needs, or so she thinks.

She will however find rtime to investigate the velvet bag, preferably in private.  What were the things she felt at its bottom? 

Depending on what she finds, she may wish to speak with the others before the journey begins.

She plans on bringing none of the men to the cave of the dwellers, but then, it is not her call.


----------



## GlassEye (Nov 7, 2006)

Silas paces about the hall chatting with the Dorinthians and making certain that they get settled before he wanders off in search of a master of lore, a bard, or a Caernite scholar.  His desire is to find someone who knows the lore and legends of the shield that might hint to the reason why the Tallione seek it.  If he finds any information concerning the shield Silas will return to the hall and relay it to Dartis and any of his other companions who happen to be about.

Otherwise, Silas will eat, feed Thebu, rest, and review his spells.


----------



## Ilium (Nov 7, 2006)

Chalik will try to get a few minutes with Lender to get his private opinion on the matter and make sure this whole expedition is something that the king will approve.  He'll then ask formal permission to attach himself to the Dorinthian expedition.  Assuming that all goes well, Chalik will make sure all his equipment is in order and spend the rest of the evening and night eating and sleeping as much as possible.  No telling how much of either he'll be able to do in the coming days.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 7, 2006)

Danica
[sblock]
First, you remove a dulled short sword out of the bag, although it looks dented up and worthless to you.  Next, you take out several rations of food, but they are now spoilt and also worthless.  Finally, however, you do remove a large, round stone that is glowing with a cast _continual light_ spell, which should be helpful as a light source.

The bag itself seems to be able to fit up to 250 pounds of equipment and a total volume of 30 cubic feet.  Even when full, the bag weighs only 15 pounds.
[/sblock]

Silas

Most of the bards and sages are simply old men with good memories and a penchant for spinning good tales and asking interesting questions.  However, you run into a venerable old dwarf named Steerfranz, who lives in a small hovel lit by numerous old lanterns that reveals rows upon rows of books.  The old dwarf refuses money, but also refuses to answer your questions at first, insisting that you share a strong pipe and share a mug of stale ale which tests your constitution.

An hour of idle conversation passes before the dwarf suddenly gets up and pulls a book off the shelf, and points to a rough drawing of a shield laid upon a body.  Steerfranz points to some of the words that are in dwarven and says, "The shield was said to be owned by the 'King of All Men', and it would definitely be a prize to the Emperor, who believes himself to be the leader of mankind, chosen by the gods.  Also, the shield was supposed to bear the face of the human king who bore it, and the Emperor likely thinks that the face will be that of a Tallione man like himself, if I know how Imperials think."

Silas passes the information to his comrades.

Chalik
[sblock]
"Of course the king approves," Lender says over a shared jug of ale.  "Although the 'King of Men' is a respected figure, he's still not a dwarf, nor is his shield a dwarven artifact.  By helping the Dorinthians survive this, we make up for the debt, and if we can buy our own survival by giving up human metal, so be it.  Our real worry, is that some of these creatures may attempt to get out once we open the seal.  We'll be forming a defensive line to keep them in the crypt area, but be aware that if we don't hear from you after a few days, we'll have to assume the worst and reseal the passage so that we don't risk being overrun."
[/sblock]

After the night passes, you form up by the seal in the ancient dwarven crypts.  A hand-picked mix of dwarves and Dorinthians stands ready with their weapons in order to engage any _dwellers_ that may come out.  The wheel on the great seal (that shows a battle-axe etched onto the surface) is turned counter-clockwise by two struggling dwarves, until finally it comes open on a hinge with the sound of rushing air.  The passage stinks of stale air and mildew, but is about 10 feet wide, more circular than square, and descends at a gentle 2 degree slope into the darkness below.

The tense silence is broken by Kel, mumbling something about hating the darkness.

OOC: Light sources and party order?  Kel will take the rear.


----------



## Ilium (Nov 7, 2006)

_OOC: Chalik won't be providing light (it won't even occur to him) but will have his blade drawn and ready.  I'd like him to be near the front.  If the way is narrow he won't object to being a rank or two back, though. 
_


----------



## GlassEye (Nov 8, 2006)

Silas looks a little burdened down by the gear that he has stuffed into his pack and strapped onto the outside of it.  However, he shrugs out of the pack and unties the lantern that dangles from a strap on one side.  Rummaging within the pack he pulls out a flask of oil and proceeds to fill and light the lantern.  Once lit, he heaves his pack back across his shoulders grabs his staff in his right hand, the lantern in his left.  Obviously excited about this trek despite its rumored dangers, he grins.  "I'm ready.  Now let's see if we can find this shield the Tallione are so desperate to get their hands on.  Dwellers beware!"


----------



## Fenris (Nov 8, 2006)

"It'd be nice to have Alexander here for this"  says Dartis idly.

The last few days had been a whirl of activity. It seemed an eternity since they had been fighting the kobolds in the cave and yet not but a few weeks had passed. Fate too had been fickle promising ruin, delivering salvation, but with a cost. Where the gods and Fate would deliver he and his people yet Dartis did not know. But it had been on his mind greatly the last few days. What would they do after they freed them? Where could they live. Dartis had to shake himself several times to get out of such thinking. Right now his duty was before him, recovering that shield. That way lay their only hope of survival and so what came later would need to be left to thinkers like Silas and the future.

Dartis drew his sword and, once Silas lit the lantern stepped over the threshhold, into the barely lit darkness.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Nov 9, 2006)

"My Lord," says Danica to Lord Dartis, distracting him from his thoughts, before setting out [OOC: or soon after, if we've begun]. "May I have a moment? In the cave where we found the bears, well, in all the confusion there wasn't time, but I wanted to tell you..." She breaks off here, because the information is coming too fast.

She pauses, and takes a deep breath. 

"I wanted to tell you but there wasn't time. In the cave, I fouund two things that I wanted to tell you about. First, the caves went deep, milord. I posrted a guard at the time, but it may be that it is an access to somewhere else.   I know not what, but I had a sense. The smell was overpowering, and the bears were keeping away casual visitors.... BUt that's not what I wanted to tell you. In the cave, I also found a velvet bag.  I think it is magical, my lord. In it was a sphere of light--much like my torch, magical, to aid with seeing, and a sword. Milord, I should like very much to keep the bag, but I felt I had to tell you. I guess all I find is techically yours anyway." 

She glances down, and then quickly up, her teeth emerging from behind her growing smile. Her eyes flash, and she finishes, pulling at the hair on her forehead, wishing it would grow to cover her face.

"My lord, I will follow you into these hills to retrieve the shield. I don't like going on a mission for the Imperials, but you know best, and you know affairs of state. But here are the items I found. I cannot use the sword myself, and I do not wish to be seen to be hoarding."  She looks down and up, again.  then, in a quiet voice, she adds, "For Dornithia."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 9, 2006)

You converse quietly amongst yourselves as you delve deeper into the tunnels below.  Your journey is uneventful, and it takes you several minutes to reach a chamber, roughly 40 feet in diameter.  The tunnel continues north in front of you, but you also see another passage in this chamber that goes west.  Around the north passageway you see arrows pointing upwards, while on the western passageway are designs depicting a blob with two tendrils.  Both passageways continue a gentle downward slope.


----------



## Fenris (Nov 9, 2006)

"Danica, it has been a hectic time so do not feel badly for having delaying in telling me. As for the bag. I have no lands, nor are you my vassal, so I have no claim on what you find from birthright. I am however at this time the captian and commander of what Dorinthian forces exist, baring Baron Dorin, and even then we are equals in title. As captian, I need look after all my forces. I see no reason then that the bag may not be kept by you as a spoil of war. Perhaps though you culd find a way to give a few coins to the families of the men who were wounded or killed by the bears. If, of course, we survive to find our way home again." replies Dartis.

"As for the magic stone, by all means employ it. Whatever we can do to banish the darkness will be a great help. I would be interested in examining the sword once we stop again, however. As for our mission, yes I know how you feel. I do not wish to aid the imperials, not even their vanities. But, in these times I must think of the survival of all my people, and not whether my own pride or dignity is wounded" Dartis adds sadly.

OOC: What direction do the tendrils extend from the blob? Upwards, one from each side, or from the bottom?


----------



## Kobold Stew (Nov 10, 2006)

"Look! This dungeon is labelled!"   observes Danica, pointing at the sign with clear delight.

As they are walking, Danica lags behind for a moment, and examines the sword. She places it between her palms, and says "Show me your nature." [i.e. she casts Detect Magic.] She looks up shyly, to see if she has been seen. She scampers to catch up with Dartis.

When Dartis speaks, Danica listens intently. "Thank you my lord. The bag will help me, and an offering to the families when we return seems wise. I shall offer you or the expedition the sword. It is [or "isn't"] magical. Perhaps it can be put to good use."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 11, 2006)

The tendrils curve like opposing crescents, starting in the directions away from the main body and having both heads of the tendrils facing one another.

Danica
[sblock]
You detect no magic from the sword.  It looks worthless.
[/sblock]


----------



## Kobold Stew (Nov 11, 2006)

[OOC: perhaps then her final sentence to Dartis will be:

"Thank you my lord. The bag will help me, and an offering to the families when we return seems wise. I can offer anyone on the expedition the sword. It isn't magical, but perhaps it can be put to good use."   ]


----------



## GlassEye (Nov 13, 2006)

Silas frowns at the symbols then looks over at Challik.  "Do you know the meaning of these symbols?  I confess, I was so busy with everything else that I neglected to get directions to the grave where shield lies."  He looks somewhat abashed at his negligence.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 15, 2006)

After a few moments of staring at the carvings, Kel clears his throat, as if to ask 'what now'?


----------



## Fenris (Nov 16, 2006)

With no answers forthcoming from anyone else, Dartis picks the tunnel with the arrows, a fortunate sign for him and heads down the path.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 16, 2006)

The tunnel continues downwards for approximately 70 feet, until it opens up into an irregularly-shaped circular room about 40 feet in diameter.  From the entrance of this room, you can see a passageway directly ahead of you and another that leads to the right.  The ceiling is about 30 feet above you.

In the northeast, the corner of the room is raised like a platform and stands about 20 feet high.  You can't see what is on top of it, but Kel and Chalik warn the party that they can hear something shifting its weight frantically.  The sound started as soon as the party stopped in front of the room.  As the party struggles to listen to what their companions detected, they can hear the sound of something on top of pebbles and rock.


----------



## Fenris (Nov 16, 2006)

Dartis readies his bow with a drawn arrow. In a soft voice he says "I doubt we will find many friends behind the seal, though let us not make a foe out of one who is not. Hold the light higher so we can see what is on top of the platform."


----------



## GlassEye (Nov 16, 2006)

Silas lifts his torch higher and looks upwards trying to catch a glimpse of the maker-of-sounds.  Musing quietly to himself, Silas says, "Can't quite see.  Shall we move closer?  Eh, Thebu?"  As the warty head of a toad pokes out of the exterior pocket of his cloak (obviously recently and crudely stitched in place) and myopically peers about Silas takes a step forward.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 17, 2006)

Silas cannot scry his familiar at his level, but he can gather a general impression of what the familiar sees.  After standing on Dartis' shoulders, he holds the toad slightly over the rim of the raised stoneworks.  His familiar gives off a feeling of fear at what it sees and two words are felt in Silas' mind... "Chained lizards..."


----------



## Kobold Stew (Nov 17, 2006)

Danica is holding her everburning torch in one hand, and her crossbow in the other. 

She takes a few steps forward towards the NW. 
"I am happy to go investigate, but I do not see an easy route up. Perhaps we should just continue?" This last is asked with an accompanying gesture from her torch hand, towards the left-hand passage.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 20, 2006)

As Danica moves towards the other passage and makes her suggestion, she suddenly hears some creatures arguing in a gutteral language.  The voices seem to be coming closer, and there isn't much cover to hide behind in this room.


----------



## GlassEye (Nov 20, 2006)

Quickly returning Thebu to the comfort of his pocket, he turns to the others and says, "Lizards of some sort, chained.  Beyond that, I couldn't say."  The toad wiggles around in Silas' pocket then pokes its nose out and lets out a low noise.  "Brip, brip."


----------



## Kobold Stew (Nov 21, 2006)

Hearing the voices, Danica raises her hand, quickly, to offer a signal to any who might be watching her.  The signal does not last long, however.  For the same hand is now reaching for her pouch, where she grabs the leather thong within, and draws large x over her heart, saying as she does "Protect me, keep me safe. Keep me safe, protect me." The x is does with large actions, the x reaching fromm shoulder to hip, hip to shoulder.

[OOC: casting Mage Armor]

She raises her cross bow and takes a step back.


----------



## GlassEye (Nov 21, 2006)

Catching Danica's movement from the corner of his eye and seeing her attention directed down the passageway, Silas steps towards the wall and sets the lantern down on the floor.  Gripping his staff in both hands he prepares for whatever might be coming.


----------



## Fenris (Nov 22, 2006)

Dartis is still contemplating the lizards on the platform when he notices the preparations going on. He turns, arrow draw to wait for the source of the sound to emerge.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 22, 2006)

The party turns to see two creatures you mistake for a moment as humans.  But then you notice their snout-like faces, webbed and clawed feet, and thin reptilian tale.  With a grunt, the two creatures charge the party, clawed hands outstretched.  They start 30 feet away.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Nov 22, 2006)

Danica fires her crossbow, and reloads.


----------



## Fenris (Nov 22, 2006)

Dartis makes a comment to Silas "I guess we should have expected them to say Hi." as he rapidly fires a pair of arrows at the leader.

OOC [sblock] Rapid shot. +1 to hit and damage since Point Blank shot, after firing, Dratis will drop his bow and draw his sword. [/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 23, 2006)

Danica raises her crossbow and fires, severely injuring the lead creature with a crossbow bolt to its shoulder.  It gasps and stumbles, only to be shot only a few inches away from his fresh wound by Chalik's own arrow.  The strange creature falls at Dartis' feet and gives a death rattle.

Dartis fires off two rounds, but both bounce off the rubbery hide of the second, now enraged creature.  It gives a howl of anger as it sees its companion fall.  Dartis smells the stench of rancid water as the humanoid reaches him and tries to bite him, showing a hideous row of long, razor-sharp teeth that look to be able to kill a man with one chomp.  Right then, perhaps because of its blind rage, it stumbles on the body of its dead comrade and falls to the ground.

Silas rushes up and stabs downwards with his staff, further pinning the creature after bruising it in the chest.  Kel follows and takes an aimed strike with his scimitar, killing it.  The party takes a moment to smell at one another at their victory, but then Chalik detects the sound of claws on rock.  A third creature went unnoticed, its skin blending into the rock with a near-chameleon ability.  It was crawling on the wall with its claws, and nearly made it to the raised stoneworks in the corner of the room, a key dangling from a belt at its otherwise bare hip.  Dartis and Chalik were the only ones able to react in time, with Chalik's arrow missing and striking the wall just underneath the creature.  Kel fired his own two shots, one arrow missing, but the other striking the creature's lower back.

It howled, but hung on long enough to drop onto the raised area of stone and disappear from sight.  You now hear the jingling of keys, the rattling of chains, and the hissing of angry lizards.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Nov 23, 2006)

Danica, her eyes glancing around, advances to the third body.  Her crossbow is raised, and she approaches with caution, but she heads to ensure the third creature has been killed, and that there are no more surprises. Assuming it is safe, she will take the keys, and anything else that seems obviously relevant.


----------



## Fenris (Nov 25, 2006)

OOC: KS, I think you need to re-read DT's post and edit your actions.

Dartis nocks an arrow, draws the string to his chin, and waits for a lizard to poke it's head off the platform.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 25, 2006)

OOC: Now that's teamwork.


----------



## GlassEye (Nov 26, 2006)

Silas turns back towards the lizard platform.  He holds his staff at the ready, squinting in the dim light as he waits for the creatures.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 27, 2006)

Dartis grabs Danica's arm and pulls her back away from the area of raised stone right as two sets of eyes appear and gleam at the party from their heights.  Two giant lizards appear from the shadows, their red serpentine pupils set within gray eyes.  Their skin is a dull, sickly green but looks tough enough to turn weak blows.  Although you don't see teeth when their tongues flick out to sense the terrain in front of them, their mouths are huge and look capable of swallowing a small human whole.  Their feet have long claws, and you can imagine them rending the flesh of their opponents into smaller chunks.  They are balanced by a thick tail.  As they begin to climb down towards the party, you see a third lizard being unchained by the humanoid creature.  That task complete, he moves to unleash a fourth, when the third lizard smells his blood, and pounces upon the unsuspecting lizard-like man.  He screams in terror, but the sound is swiftly replaced by the echoes of torn flesh, broken bones, and swallowing on the part of the third freed lizard and the fourth chained one.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Nov 27, 2006)

Danica, a small human (!), steps back and regains her footing, exclaiming, "Yip!  Dartis, I thought he was dead!" If she has her balance, she fires her crossbow at one of the advbancing lizard creatures.


----------



## GlassEye (Nov 27, 2006)

Silas begins to move forward but then abruptly stops with a whispered curse.  Frantically, he waves one hand in ritual movement and pronounces the words of power that summon forth his arcane defense...

Casting Extended Mage Armor; now AC 13


----------



## Fenris (Nov 28, 2006)

OOC: Great, _Varanus komodoensis_.   

Dartis fires a pair of arows at the lead lizard, then draws his sword.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 28, 2006)

Chalik is the first to move, and he switches to his rapier, and then waits for the approach of the creatures.  Danica fires off her shot, burying a crossbow bolt deep inside the neck of the lead creature.  It shrieks, but does not fall, and angrily closes in on Chalik, who slices a nasty gash into the creature's front leg.

The lizard attacks next, slicing a nasty wound into the dwarf's shoulder (-9 hp to Chalik).  Dartis fires his shots next, both arrows lodging into the giant lizard's side, causing it to scream and flop uncontrollably onto the ground.  The second lizard crawls over his dying companion and attacks Darts as the fighter switches to his blade.  The clawed front leg slams the young lord squarely against his chest, and although Dartis does not feel the edges cut into his skin, he does feel his ribs become bruised from the force of the creature's blow (-6 hp to Dartis).

Silas casts a spell, although the rest of the party is unaware of its effects.  Kel moves forward next, yelling some ancient elven battlecry, and slicing at the lizard attacking Dartis.  He slightly wounds the creature on the flank, although its full attention is still on the human fighter.  

Along the corner of her eye, Danica can see that the third lizard has finished its meal and is beginning to crawl down the raised area of stone.  She shouts a warning to her comrades.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Nov 28, 2006)

Deuce Traveler said:
			
		

> Along the corner of her eye, Danica can see that the third lizard has finished its meal and is beginning to crawl down the raised area of stone.  She shouts a warning to her comrades.




...as she points her reloaded crossbow at it and fires. Pfft.


----------



## GlassEye (Nov 28, 2006)

Having given himself a modicum of magical protections Silas feels more prepared for battle.  At Danica's warning cry he turns.  Seeing the third lizard bearing down upon the group Silas raises one hand and points at the lizard.  Dwarven words rumble out from his mouth and a searing beam of light shoots forth from his hand...

Casting Scorching Ray; 1 ray +0 to hit, 4d6 damage


----------



## Kobold Stew (Nov 29, 2006)

_Gotta get me one of those,_  thinks Danica to herself.


----------



## Fenris (Nov 29, 2006)

Dartis swings his sword at the lizard, hoping to keep it's attention on himself so it doesn't move towards the less armored.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 30, 2006)

Chalik again moves first, coming to Dartis' side and driving his rapier fully through one of the creature's legs.  It snarls, and moves to strike at Chalik with its other leg, when Danica's crossbow shot distracts it by zipping in between the combatants, barely missing both dwarf and lizard.  Dartis stabs at the creature with his sword and traces a thin gash in the lizard's face.  Kel joins the melee, only to have his own attack bounce off the tough hide of the lizard.

The third lizard moves behind Chalik to strike him from behind, but Silas makes an incantation and raises his hand.  A bolt of flaming light erupts forth from his palm, hitting the creature squarely in the chest and causing it to shriek in pain as its claws miss the dwarf widely.

Chalik attacks again, but misses, the fact that Danica nearly missed him and that she is reloading her crossbow and that he has a lizard to his back distracting him to no end.  Danica's bolt sings true this time, however, and the creature falls with a pained his as her bolt pierces its lung.

Dartis moves to the creature behind Chalik, but his sword bounces off the lizard's skin.  Kel joins in once more, and once more he also fails to penetrate its tough hide.  The creature counters, striking Kel severely across the face (-20 hps to Kel from crit!).  The elf screams and falls, his hands protecting his slashed throat and cheek.  Silas hurries to protect his comrade by standing over him and striking with his staff, cracking its ribs with his staff.

Chalik yells to see if Kel is alright, but the elf merely replies in moans while the dwarf's rapier knicks the creature in its side.  Danica fires her bolt, but the lizard is too fast, and she misses its side by inches.  With a warcry, Dartis is the one who ends it, leaping onto the lizard's back and burying his blade into the back of the creature's neck.

Kel recovers himself and casts a spell of healing (recovers 9 hp, bringing him up to 15 now), his face and neck wounds closing, and the color rushing back to his face.

The only sound now beside your labored breathing, is the fourth lizard that you currently cannot see and is straining to free itself on the top of the raised stone area.


----------



## GlassEye (Nov 30, 2006)

Silas looks around warily to make sure that his companions are all still standing.  His worry about Kel eases when he sees the elf is still capable of healing himself but he'll still help the elf to his feet.  Flooded with relief that they've all managed to survive another dangerous incident, Silas grins.  However, noise from the chained lizard grates on Silas' nerves and he approaches the raised stone area to see if he can get a better view of what's going on up there.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 30, 2006)

Scrambling up on some rock debris, Silas peers over the edge and can see that the creature is still enraged, attempting to pull the chain from the wall, and is standing over the torn body of the lizard-like humanoid.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Dec 1, 2006)

Danica will remove her everburning torch from its sleeve, and advance towards the rock pile where Silas is. Can she climb it?  If so she will, ready to protect him if she needs to and is able.


----------



## Fenris (Dec 1, 2006)

"Chalik, help Kel. Danica reload and watch that corridor. Silas, cover me in case that thing breaks loose."  orders Dartis picking up his bow. He the proceeds to the platform and climbs on top of it, his naked sword still covered in saurian ichor, ready to finish the deed.

OOC: [sblock] Since it's chained, it ought to be a coup de grace, no? If not, Dartis will just whack at it   [/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Dec 1, 2006)

OOC: It's chained, but by a length of chain, so it can move and has reach with its claws.  I would suggest shooting it, if you want to spend some ammo.  And you can easily climb it by using someone to help hoist one another up, or otherwise just making a DC 10 climb check.


----------



## Fenris (Dec 1, 2006)

OOC: How much room to move does the length of chain give the lizard? Can it reach the edge of the platform? How high is the platform?


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Dec 1, 2006)

The naturally-formed stone platform is about 10 feet tall.  The lizard is attached by a chain of about 8 or 9 feet of length.  It cannot reach the edge of the platform, which looks to be about 20 feet, roughly, in diameter.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Dec 1, 2006)

"Yes, milord." answers Danica to Dartis' command.  She steps back from the rocks, and reloads and raises her crossbow, pointing it down the corridor. 

At her feet, she see the corpse of one of the humanoid lizard creatures. She looks at it, and what it's wearing.  "Does any one know what these creatures are called?" she asks, in curiosity.


----------



## Fenris (Dec 1, 2006)

Dartis heaves half a dozen or so small boulders up onto the platform. He then climbs up tot he platform. While standing at respectable distance from the lizard he begins heaving the boulders onto the head of the lizard.

OOC: I'm not wasting my ammo!


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Dec 1, 2006)

OOC: The lizard is on top of the platform, which is why you didn't see them at first.


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 3, 2006)

Silas nods at Lord Kalnian's command.  "Yes, sir." He stands nearby, staff held firmly in both hands, ready to jump in should Dartis need assistance.  When Danica asks about the men with lizard-like features he glances at them briefly.  Brow furrowing in thought he tries to remember if his master of the arcane mentioned such creatures or if he might have read about them somewhere.

+9 Knowledge (Arcana), though I don't believe that's the skill I need...


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Dec 4, 2006)

Silas
[sblock]
They seem to be a mutated version of Skum.  Besides the ability to climb walls and chameleon-like abilities, you wonder at what else they can do.
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 4, 2006)

Maintaining his vigilance while Dartis deals with the lizard, Silas begins to speak.  "During my apprenticeship my master would tell tales at the end of the day.  I thought they were tales to entertain a young boy but I realize now that they served the purpose of education as well.  I remember creatures such as these but there was little information beyond what we've already seen.  They can hide themselves like a chameleon and are able to scurry up walls as well.  We'll have to be extra careful."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Dec 4, 2006)

As your group discusses what to do next, the lizard is rewarded by its struggles when the bolts fastening its chain finally give, sending it temporarily off balance as it skids to a halt in the center of the raised stone corner.  Your party scrambles back down and prepares for combat before the creature can begin to climb down towards you.


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 4, 2006)

Having seen the nasty results of the lizard's long claws, Silas is reluctant to advance.  However, since Dartis has been chucking rocks at it, Silas will dash in yelling and whirling his staff about in order to distract it until Dartis can again arm himself.  He'll thump the beastie if he gets a chance.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Dec 5, 2006)

At the sudden sound, Danica whirls around and fires her crossbow at the lizard creature.  Pfft. She then reloads, and prepares to shoot again, either at a still livinng lizard, or at whatever creature should emerge from the shadows of the passage.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Dec 6, 2006)

Surprisingly, Silas moves first, striking the creature firmly across its side as it scrambles off the rocky platform.  Danica fires a bolt next, missing the creature, but tearing a hole through Silas' sleeve.  The abjurer is surprised, but unhurt as the lizard attacks and also misses.

Chalik yells and swings his rapier, but the creature's thick hide is too much and the blade almost snaps.  Dartis moves to Chalik's side and swing his own blade, cutting deeply into the creature's flesh with a mighty cleave.  It's Kel, though, that finishes off the beast, his strike biting into the lizard's throat and silencing it forever.

There are no more bestial sounds, and it would appear that the party are the sole survivors of the carnage.


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 6, 2006)

Silas sighs with a quiet outrushing of breath, fingers the new hole in his sleeve, and flashes Danica a grin accompanied by an arching eyebrow.  For a wizardly sort he certainly seems to enjoy the rush of battle.  "Well, now that _that_ unpleasantness has been put aside..."  He waits a moment for any orders that Dartis may have, all the while staring at the expired lizard, then again climbs the stone platform, this time to the top.  He glances around then moves to the lizard-like man to search for any weapons, valuables, or anything else that might enlighten him about their nature.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Dec 6, 2006)

Silas is able to get to the top of the stone platform and searches the disgusting remains of the lizard-like humanoid that was torn apart.  On the corpse he finds a keyring with four black keys with curvy shaped lengths.

In a pouch by the corpse he also finds a well-made sling, two small sapphires (150 gp each), and ten crude gold pieces with the face of a lizard-humanoid emblazoned on both ends.  Also on the corpse, Silas finds a silver ring with runes of an unknown language etched upon its surface.

Reposting the appearance of the room (with corrections):
The tunnel that you came from is to the south.  You are now in an irregularly-shaped circular room about 40 feet in diameter.  From the entrance of this room, you can see a passageway directly to the north and another that leads to the right, to the east.  The ceiling is about 30 feet above you.

In the northeast, the corner of the room is raised like a platform and stands about 20 feet high.


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 6, 2006)

Silas packs away the items that he has found with the intention of sharing the treasure with his companions when they return to a place of safety.  He'll examine the ring +5 Decipher Script and jingle the keyring.  "Found some keys and a bit of stuff that may be worth some coin if we make it out of here alive."  He grins.  "So.  Which way now?"  He ambles over to check the walls near the two exits to see if they have markings similar to those they found previous.


----------



## Fenris (Dec 7, 2006)

"Let's try that tunnel" says Dartis pointing to the tunnel to the north.

OOC: Which if I am correct is NOT the tunnel the lizard people came out of. For that is my intention.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Dec 7, 2006)

Fenris said:
			
		

> "Let's try that tunnel" says Dartis pointing to the tunnel to the north.
> 
> OOC: Which if I am correct is NOT the tunnel the lizard people came out of. For that is my intention.




OOC: Correct.  They came from the other tunnel.  I'll post what you find down that tunnel in a couple of hours, but I want to give the rest of the party a chance to ready any actions, if need be.

Silas can see that the language on the ring is a blend between aquan and undercommon, but leaning more towards the undercommon side.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Dec 7, 2006)

Danica smiles at Silas, a coquettish grin which acknowledges the danger she had put him in. "I'll aim for the lizard, next time," she offers, looking down as she re-loads, and glancing up again quickly to see if he is still watching her. 

She adds: "I can try and mend that for you later, if you wish." And with that she prepares to head down the tunnel, lifting her everburning torch to help illuminate the passage.

With her hair cut short, she Danica is missing the strands with which she used to habitually play. As she walks, she does so with a grace that she knows will appear feminine to most, and she winces at the thought that, such a short time ago, she actually hoped to disguise herself as a boy. The memory aches, but she fights back the embarassment. _But are all my secrets this transparent to the others?_ she asks herself.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Dec 7, 2006)

The smooth, circular corridor goes for 40 more feet, with a slight decline that makes it impossible to see the next chamber at first.  As you near the end of the tunnel it does come into sight.  You are just before the entrance of a very large chamber, about 90 feet from east to west, and another 40 feet from south to north.  Two large pools of water stretch from the west and stop at a large statue in the east.

The statue is in the shape of one of the humanoid creatures, but showing only its torso and higher, the rest of the body submerged in another pool of water.  It stands 40 feet above the water, its head just barely touching the ceiling.  On the forehead is what looks to be a large gem, while two outstretched hands with palms up are held 10 feet over the strip of earth that forms a path between the pools.  Another tunnel is in the north.


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 7, 2006)

Kobold Stew said:
			
		

> Danica smiles at Silas, a coquettish grin which acknowledges the danger she had put him in. "I'll aim for the lizard, next time," she offers...  She adds: "I can try and mend that for you later, if you wish."




Still grinning, Silas shrugs.  "It's just a hole.  The bears did worse."  Truly, his clothes do look a little worse for wear.  He turns away and quickly retrieves his lantern still sitting on the floor near the cavern wall.  Trotting down the hall he hurries to catch up with the others.

He stops as they arrive at the next cavern.  "Ai!  That thing's huge.  At least there's no bloody alters.  Think they're lurking just under the water waiting for us to pass?"  His grin has faded into a smile that, coupled with his eyes that dart about the cavern, seems more strained than jovial.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Dec 8, 2006)

Danica grunts approval at Silas's idea--it does seem likely that something awaits in the water. Still, as the party begins to enter the room she is looking up, at the ceiling and the walls, looking for places of potential ambush.  With her back to the wall of the new room, she side-steps her way 10 to 20 feet along to the right. She is not going in the water, yet.


----------



## Fenris (Dec 8, 2006)

"There is only one way to find out. Stay here and cover me until I cross so we know it's safe. Silas, do we know what this shiled looks like. That gems couldn't be it could it?" asks Dartis as he draws his sword and begins to walk down the path between the two pools.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Dec 9, 2006)

Danica covers Dartis.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Dec 10, 2006)

Dartis crosses the path without any difficulties, and Danica finds that there is no target for her to plug holes into.  From his vantage point, Dartis can see that the gem is simply that... a large and cut green stone, but unlikely to be a shield.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Dec 11, 2006)

Assured that there is no threat of arial assault, Danica moves forward to stay close to Dartis, her eyes scanning the surface of the water.


----------



## Fenris (Dec 12, 2006)

Dartis beckons the rst of the group over and examines the corrider out.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Dec 12, 2006)

From your vantage point you can see that the corridor continues for 30 feet, before bending to the right.

At the bend, you believe you see signs of rubble.


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 12, 2006)

Silas approaches the beckoning Dartis.  "No, that's not the shield."  He'll go on to relate what information that he received from the dwarves that he spoke to prior to coming into the tunnels.  Holding his lantern a little higher, Silas looks over towards the rubble.  "Looks like a bit of shaky footing over there..."


----------



## Kobold Stew (Dec 13, 2006)

Danica advances carefully, to test the footing of the ground.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Dec 13, 2006)

The ground seems steady enough.  As you approach the bend to take a closer look, you see it is a part of the ceiling that has been collapsed.  Axe-marks scar the surface of the wall and ceiling near the collapsed section.  Both the rubble and the scarred surfaces look very old, and it seems that little travel actually occurs through this area.  You only can marvel at what might be on the other side.


----------



## Fenris (Dec 13, 2006)

"Well our way is blocked. Chalik do these axe marks look to have been made from this side to intentionally collapse the tunnel?" Asks Dartis as he head back down the corridor to the room with the statue.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Dec 13, 2006)

After a few moments, Chalik answers in the affirmative.  "Hmmm... yes, I would say they do.  And the marks look to be quite old.  From the amount of rubble, however, I think that we could try to clear some of it out with 30 minutes or so of work.  Maybe it will let us see what's on the other side."


----------



## Fenris (Dec 13, 2006)

"Well, let's set to it stout dwarf" says Dartis with a grin, claping Chalik on the shoulder.

"Danica, would you hold my bow please and help keep watch?"


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Dec 13, 2006)

The men begin digging as Danica stands watch closer to the room with the pools of water.  The four of them form a line, Dartis and Chalik passing rocks and rubble to Kel and Silas to palce along the ground.  The four of them work up a sweat, until their clothes and skin are covered in a thin layer of dust, but within 30 minutes a hole is made on the top of the pile of rubble that is large enough to allow a human or even a dwarf.  Chalik stops the party for a moment, lest the opened passage becomes too unstable.  The dwarf climbs up the pile of loose rock and sticks Silas' lantern into the next room.  You hear him gasp, as he scrambles over the rubble and inside the next room.

"Gods!" You hear the dwarf gasp and the scraping of metal against stone.  "We've found it!"  You can hear him struggling with something in the darkness.

Danica
[sblock]
As you stare into the room with the pools, you hear the sound of something scraping upon the stones.  It seems to be coming from the direction of the tunnels that your party had come from.  As you concentrate your vision in that area, you believe for a moment that you see a flicker of movement, then the sound seems to get slightly closer, but now the movement comes from the ceiling, and in many directions.  You back away in fear, as you also watch the pools of water begin to move in noticeable waves, as if something or somethings swim quickly beneath its depths.
[/sblock]


----------



## Kobold Stew (Dec 13, 2006)

"Whatever we've found, can it wait?" asks Danica, as she leans the bow against the wall and raises her own crossbow instead. Her voice squeaks a bit as she asks, and in her mind doesn't sound serious enough.

"There is something moving in the room with the pools. In the water, and on the ceiling. I think we need to prepare ourselves." 

With her left hand, she throws her everburning torch twenty feet in front of her. Perhaps her action will catch some creature, like a deer in Dancing Lights. After she throws, she raises her crossbow and aims...


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Dec 13, 2006)

"What did she say?  Someone throw me a rope and take this shield!" Chalik shouts, as something metallic is pushed against the lip of the cleared opening.


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 13, 2006)

Silas grabs the shield from Challik pulling it up through the crevice created by their excavations.  "She said that something's moving around up here.  Possibly a lot of somethings.  How much room is there in there?  Might be wiser for us to retreat in there and limit their options in surrounding us..."  He looks over at Dartis to see what he suggests.


----------



## Fenris (Dec 14, 2006)

"Not unless there's another way out of there. Let's arm and see what's out there. Now that we have the shield, or at least a shield (and Silas check it out to make sure it's the one we want). we can leave here. I would prefer to fight our way back out. At the least make sure one of us gets out with the shield to free our people. Come let us see what we are up against"  says Dartis grabbing his bow and drawing an arrow.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Dec 14, 2006)

Silas grabs the shield, and with a quick glance can see ancient writing and the molded features of a male human on its surface.  It definitely looks to be what they were after, but before he can take a closer look Danica fires her crossbow as the sounds of crawling creatures comes nearer.  Her bolt misses, but you hear the hissing chattering of agitated humanoids, such as the ones you had recently fought.  From the sounds of it they are almost on top of the tunnel opening now...

OOC: Dartis' intentions have been stated, but I need actions from the others and the positions of the PCs.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Dec 14, 2006)

Danica reloads, and prepares to fire again.  Did the illumination help at all?  She hopes so.

This is what she will continue to do --right side against the wall, taking steps to avoid chargers, firing bolts -- unless she sees a figure which appears especially armored  or who is clearly a leader. If she sees that, then her actions will change.


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 14, 2006)

Silas stands directly in front of the cave entrance.  He'll slide the shield a little towards Dartis in case he should need to grab it up and use it.  "It certainly looks like the shield we were told about.  Quickly he will kneel and slide his pack from his shoulders, trusting Dartis and Danica to keep whatever is out there off his back.  He'll unstrap the rope he has and will toss one end down to Challik and affix the other end to anything that he can.  If nothing is available he'll brace against something and use his own strength to help Challik out of the hole.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Dec 15, 2006)

It's Dartis and Kel who handle the first charge, as several figures fall from the ceiling near the cave opening.  Kel moves first, but misses the skum that dropped in front of him.  Dartis follows, with two shots at point blank range from his bow that kills another creature dropping in front of him.

Danica attempts to help Kel, firing a crossbow bolt that injures the creature in front of him.  At the same time, Silas throws a rope to Chalik, who takes the opportunity to crawl over the tunnel's opening and drop on the other side, weapon drawn.

The lizard-like creature in front of Kel slashes at the elf with its claw, but misses him.  At the same time, two more scum drop behind him from the ceiling, while another three erupt 30 feet behind those, from the pool.

Chalik takes a moment during the confusion to move himself into the front ranks.


----------



## Fenris (Dec 15, 2006)

"Silas, some oil set ablaze on top of one of those pools may slow them down, or at least keep more from coming out" suggests Dartis as he fires another pair of arrows at one of the new creatures.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Dec 18, 2006)

OOC: Figure, I'd BTTT with a Christmas greetings to my players and the hope that they get some nice RPG in their stockings.


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 18, 2006)

Silas hears Dartis' suggestion about the oil but isn't really certain how to go about implementing the idea.  Instead he steps up between those fighting in the front and, waiting for a moment when he can catch more than one of the creatures in its effect, casts _Burning Hands_.

OOC: A Merry Christmas to you, too, DT.  And everyone else, too.  My posting over the holidays will be a little light.  Just an FYI to all.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Dec 19, 2006)

Chalik and Kel block the entrance to the tunnel, which only allows two of these mutated skum to attack in melee at a time.  There are currently five skum in front of the party now, with one being wounded and directly in front of Kel.  Another uninjured one closes with Chalik.  The two others that jumped from the pool are halfway to the group.

Chalik attacks first, slicing at the creature in front of him with his rapier, and is able to penetrate the creature's tough hide.  The creature howls as it is wounded, then Danica's crossbow bolt flies passed its head, and misses its companion behind it.

One skum counterattacks against Chalik, but is unable to bite into the dextrous dwarf.  Kel is not so lucky, as the wounded creature in front of him unsuccessfully rakes his armor with two clawed hands, but then bites into the elf's arm (-9 hps to Kel).

Silas attacks next, his hands outstretched inbetween his two companions in the front row as an arcane cone of fire erupts from his hands, hitting the first five skum and killing off the two in front of Kel and Chalik, turning them into screaming masses of charred flesh.

The other three also scream, and in retaliation their heads rear backwards and then lunge forward as they each spit a green wad that explodes on the ground in the midst of the party.  The greenish gel flies in every direction, some of it splashing on the bodies of each of the heroes.  Where it touches clothes, holes are made, and what you realize is acid takes some skin with it.  (Damage from spit Acid: Danica -2 hps, Silas -4 hps, Kel -4 hps and nearly incapacitated again, Dartis -4 hps, Chalik -3 hps).

Despite the pain, Kel stops his bleeding with a prayer for healing (4 hps restored).  Dartis fires in retaliation, hitting and felling another skum, but breaking his bowstring on the next shot.  The human fighter will need a full round to pull out another string and restring his weapon.

There are four skum left, two injured ones that just spit, and two that have now closed the distance from the pools and are behind them.


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 19, 2006)

Silas looks grimly out over the battle.  He struggles not to rub the acid burns fearing he'll injure hiimself further.  With a look of grim determination he hefts his staff and prepares to step forward to give Dartis the time needed to restring his bow should it appear that he will do so.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Dec 19, 2006)

OOC:

I think Danica's Mage Armor is still up -- it was put up in the first combat. If it is not, she casts it now. Otherwise... 


IC

Danica reloads and fires again, at whichever creature is closest to one of her comrades.


----------



## Fenris (Dec 21, 2006)

Dartis tosses down his bow in disgust, and runs towards the front line, drawing his sword as he does, pausing only long enough to grab the Shield from Silas, as a mate to his sword.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Dec 21, 2006)

Danica
[sblock]
_Mage Armor_ is still up.
[/sblock]

Chalik and Kel move forward and out of the tunnel to attack, both targeting opponents that are already injured.  Chalik's rapier moves swiftly, his hand a blur as he feints in one direction, then slices his blade to the other, leaving a thin trail of green blood across one skum's throat, which choaks and falls.  Kel misses the other, but Danica's shot flies true, critically hitting into the second skum in between the eyes right before it strikes the elf down and throwing it backwards five feet.  The elf turns back towards the sorceress in both surprise and appreciation.

Silas steps forward to meet the next two skum, but the piles of skum bodies around them convince serve to drive them into fleeing.  The pair head for the pools of water, but not before the party unloads with their missile weapons.  Danica, Kel, and Chalik all strike one at the same time, bringing him down.  Dartis takes his restrung bow and fires two more salvoes, but can't tell if they struck, as the creature dives into the water as they reach his vicinity.  No body comes up to the surface, and you believe that although this skum might be injured, it's probably still alive and swimming quickly elsewhere.


----------



## Fenris (Dec 21, 2006)

"Let us move quickly before more come back!"  shouts Dartis urging group along.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Dec 22, 2006)

Danica reloads, and scans the water, looking for a target.

"You cross first.  I can follow." She says with the confidence of command.: an authority that seems to be her true inner nature suddenly emerging from the shy persona she normally exudes.  But then she remembers her place, "Er. Sir. If that's alright." She offers a coy smile.


----------



## Fenris (Dec 22, 2006)

Kobold Stew said:
			
		

> Danica reloads, and scans the water, looking for a target.
> 
> "You cross first.  I can follow." She says with the confidence of command.: an authority that seems to be her true inner nature suddenly emerging from the shy persona she normally exudes.  But then she remembers her place, "Er. Sir. If that's alright." She offers a coy smile.




Dartis pauses to give Danica a wry smile. "How kind of you. NOW MOVE! And that's an order. I'm last out. Danica, Chalik, Silas then Kel. now GO!" orders Dartis almost pushing his small band across the bridge.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Dec 22, 2006)

Silas bends to recover the shield, then hurries after the party.  The group's flight is a harrowing and frightful affair.  These mutated skum camouflage with their surroundings, and they would pose a great threat if they were allowed to form into larger formations.  But they are only able to attack in ones and twos, trying desperately to impede the party from escaping.  Chalik's keen eye discovers several, which he points out to Dartis who is able to send such would-be ambushers back into hiding.  The braver skum are made quick work of, although Dartis is taken by surprise once (-8 hpsto Dartis), and some invisible force around Danica seems to divert a clawed strike from another dark niche.

The pursuers become more aggressive as they realize that the party is heading for one forgotten direction: the way into the dwarven kingdom.  The heroes disappear past the dwarven seal just as a dozen skum appear down one tunnel, but the dwarves act fast, firing crossbow bolts and throwing axes to disrupt the beasts while others work their backs into closing the great seal.  Finally, with a loud creak, the seal slams shut, causing the sounds of the party's pursuers to cease reaching their ears, as if they never existed.

One dwarven sergeant sees the prize in Silas' arms and says, "Good job, lad.  I'll send a runner to the king, who will inform the Imperials that we're ready to barter.  I must say, I'm glad to see this thing is nearly at an end, although 'tis a shame to have to give up such a treasure."

Upon saying that, Silas turns the prize over for the party to see.  The shield is round, and small; something fit for a warrior on horseback.  Around the edges, in script amazingly similar to that used by ancient Dorinthians, are the words: 'The King of All Men' along with engraved laurels.  A portrait of a man wearing a breastplate and furs has been hammered into the center of the shield, the exact bearing of a willful and handsome warrior-king from the old barbarian times before Dorinth was ever established.  What is more stunning is that the face is an exact twin of Commander Sassarius.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Dec 22, 2006)

Danica blushes instantly at Dartis' reproach, the sparkle in her eye apologetic, to a point. Chastised, she hurries across the path, past the large idol, and stands guard with her crossbow as the others cross. 

When they are outside, she too marvels at the shield, makes a wee circle with her thumb and forefinger and holds it up to her eye.  "Let me see its nature," she says, almost under her breath. [OOC: casting Detect magic]  

She steps closer to Dartis -- does he need help with those wounds? she wonders to herself --, and asks, "Um.  We're not actually going to give this to him, are we?"


----------



## Fenris (Dec 23, 2006)

Kobold Stew said:
			
		

> She steps closer to Dartis -- does he need help with those wounds? she wonders to herself --, and asks, "Um.  We're not actually going to give this to him, are we?"





Dartis is broken from his study of the shield by Danica's question.

"I don't wish to. Such an artifact should stay with Dorinthia. But,"  he adds with a sigh, "I don't see any way to save our people without doing so. Much less without further endangering these fine dwarves who have already risked so much. But if any of you have any further suggestions I am glad to hear them."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Dec 23, 2006)

Danica 
[sblock]
Danica detects a mixture of abjuration and enchantment magic.  The magic of the shield seems quite stronger than anything she has seen before.
[/sblock]

OOC: The _Shield of Kings_, small Shield +2 of arrow catching, can be activated 3 times a day for a +4 charisma bonus that lasts one turn.

The party is ushered into a large chamber, where their wounds are treated and they are fully healed by the rough hands of the local dwarven clerics.  Soon, the dwarven king himself comes to visit you and asks to see the shield.  "This is a work of beauty, and something I never thought I'd see in my lifetime," he admits while holding the metal object in old, worn hands.  "That strange gentleman has come to the front of our gates with an armed escort, and a large chest.  He asks that we cover the shield in this," he says, showing a black cloth sack that he had curled underneath his arm.  "It would seem that the only ones who are to see the shield are us and that robed man with the shifty eyes."


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 24, 2006)

Silas looks with a little curiosity at Danica as she performs her nearly unnoticable ritual but the arrival of their esteemed hosts distract him.  He respectfully greets the Dwarven king in his own tongue.  He scowls upon hearing the shield is to go directly to the sinister wizard and not Commander Sassarius.  He looks over at Dartis to see how the commander is going to handle the wizard's attempt to circumvent his agreement with Commander Sassarius.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Dec 24, 2006)

"Um. Is it possible that we could give him another magic shield --or even a shield that he thought were magic -- instead of the one that he clearly needs?  His expectations of us clearly indicate he doesn't want it uncovered in front of his troops. But what if we could make him think he had the Shield of Kings, maybe only for a short while?  Would that be enough to accomplish OUR goals? I have an idea on how we might be able to trick him, for a short while, at least. Um, sir." 

Danica's shy offer hear fills the silence. She knows that she must appear like a simple girl with a bad haircut--nothing more. But she does not want to give away such a treasure.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Dec 26, 2006)

The king thinks it over for a moment and says, "Well, we could just throw some shield with runic writing, but didn't that shady-looking Imperial know what this artifact was supposed to look like?  We could try creating a duplicate, but it would take us a couple of days to make a decent likeness."


----------



## Kobold Stew (Dec 26, 2006)

Danica shrugs at the King's query. "I really don't know what they know. But I do think that a nicely carved shield that radiatyed magic could be made to seem to be the Shield of Kings. Even if a wizard simply cast a Continual Flame spell -- is that what it's called? -- it would glow and flicker and radiate magic. That would make it seem to be a magic shield,"  she says, and pauses for a second, taking a quick glance at her companions.  An incisor nibbles at her lower lip for a moment, and she exhales, deeply.  Then continues: "After that, I think I know how to make it seem to be the Shield of Kings, for a while at least. What I don't know, is if such a ruse actually accomplishes our ends." She glances back and forth between the Dwarven King and Lord Dartis, expectant.


----------



## Fenris (Dec 27, 2006)

Dartis has been lost in thought. Finally he speaks.

"This is something I do not want to relinquish. It may indeed be an heirloom of our ancestors, and in any case anythings we can do that is contrary to the Imperials we ought to do. Still, this was undertaken as a way to save not only the remaining Dorinthians, but to relieve our very good friends the dwraves, who have provided them sanctuary and protected them. Still, I dream of ridding the land, or part of it at least, of the Tallione. This would make a tremendous rallying standard."

"One of my ideas previously was to try to substitute the shield. Of course Nefius will know if it is not magical, but I doubt he knows exactly what it looks like. he is crafty though, and his precautions for delivery betray both his desire and his fear. For upon seeign the shield I thought that if I must hand over the shield that Commander Sassarius must see it. That may spark some dissent or conflict between them that may work to out advantage. So I say, let a new shield be made, and let us offer it up. If it is discovered, we must ensure that commander Sassarius sees it though. We gamble greatly, the Imperials still hold friends whose lives may be forfeit if this rouse fails, and indeed this stronghold is then imperiled. But with the King's blessing, let us begin!"


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Dec 27, 2006)

The king nods and says, "I share your concerns, and will support your decision, but the Imperials are nearing our gate as we speak, and they bring your captured friends in tow.  How do we stall them for two days?"


----------



## Kobold Stew (Dec 28, 2006)

"Your Majesty, My Lord." Danica begins with an awkward courtsey directed midway between the two, and smiles. She puts down her crossbow, haning it on a leather loop on her belt, and ensures that the bolt is secure and safe. Now her hands are free.  She is excited when she talks.

"If I may..." she breathes in deeply, and continues. "If we have another shield that can radiate magic...really any magic, I suspect, which is why I suggested a Continual Flame spell, or else a less unique magic shield that someone might have, thjat we could use rtight away, then here is what I suggest." 

Danica's eyes sparkle as she speaks, and it is clear that she is building up to something. "I think that if we had such a shield, that I could make Lord Sassarius believe that he held a unique item that was destined for him." She pauses before continuing, her fingers wringing one another for the moment. But prompted by the silence, she continues.

Deep breath, and she begins again. "My Lord, I have a confession to make, and it is one that does not come easily to me. You have been good to me, as have you all," she says, turning, and encomapassing her companions with her gesture, "but I have not repaid your trust with transparency. There is something I have wanted to tell you, but, well, I haven't.  But it may help us here." Danica feels like she is hyperventilating right now, and her face has flushed completely.

"I, um... I can er, um.  Okay. Sometimes, when I need to, I can do things. Magic things, er. I've never actually said this aloud before. Whooo. Okay.  When I need to, I can cast spells, I guess. Since I was fourteen or so, and I don't need a spell book or anything." Danica looks around, clearly expecting this to be a big revelation.  It occurs to her for a moment that maybe her companions have known all along; _but I hid it so well._ As he rushes on with her plan, suppressing the thought.

"Anyway, it occurs to me that I might be able to make the Commander think the Shield was talking to him. If I were hidden in the woods, say, even a fair ways away, as long as I could see him, I think I could make him and the others think the shield was talking to them.  And, um, I've heard of Intelligent wepaons and things, and if suddenly a magic shield were to start talking to you and using your name and saying you were the chosen one, and that it was destined to be held by you in battle, and all that, well it might be that we could fool him like that. I think I could do it for hours if we needed to, it's really quite simple magic. But if we did it a few times a day, I think I could make him think that he had an even better shield than he is expecting.  An Intelligent Shield... a Shield of Kings. And that might play on his vanity."

"Um. Boys like it when you play to their vanity." She smiles at this and looks around, hoping nobody is going to laugh at her plan.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Dec 28, 2006)

OOC: Not a bad plan at all, but remember that Nefius said that he scried the shield and knew it for something that he wanted.  Therefore he knows exactly what it looks like and he is the man with the guards currently waiting for you outside the dwarven gates with Alexander and Rix.  If he looks inside the cloth, your plan is likely to fail.  Commander Sassarius does not seem to be in the vicinity.  If you want, you can edit that post...


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 28, 2006)

Silas listens quietly to the others planning and is quite surprised when Danica confesses her innate ability to use magic.  He feels a momentary pang of jealousy which quickly fades when he realizes that it is not so much the _use_ of his magic but the study of it that gives him pleasure.  Drawing his attention back to the conversation he listens a moment longer before interjecting.

"If we must give up the shield I would give it up only to Commander Sassarius and no other.  This wizard, Nefius...  I do not trust him.  I do not trust Sassarius either but he, at least, seems to have some honor.  However, I agree that we should not turn the shield over to them at all.

Silas looks at Danica.  "I've no skill with the magics of misdirection.  To go through with this we'll need to rely upon you for that.  But it seems to me that Nefius fears the shield being seen as it is carried by one worthy and with the right to rule.  It _is_ the Shield of Kings."  He straightens a little and looks bluntly at Dartis.  "We should give Nefius what he fears.  Ride out, in full procession, bearing the shield."


----------



## Kobold Stew (Dec 29, 2006)

OOC:

Thanks, DT.  I won't edit, but I'll accept that the plan is imperfect...  Now for the follow up.

IC:

"That's a good point," Danica says to the dwarf at the back who points out it is Nefius at the gate. "That does change things, I guess."

She looks around for other ideas, hoping that something could be salvaged. She can barely make eye contact with Silas, a real magician. Nevertheless, she must.

"I'm afraid I don't really get how scrying works.  That shield was in the dark, buried. Is it possible that Nefius would have not been able to see the details of the shield? He won't have seen the shield except through that spell. Is it possible that something can be done?"

She hesitates, and continues: "I know that the wizard comes with our friends, including dear Rix, and we don't want to endanger their lives, or indeed those of the dwarves..." Danica here awkwardly repeats her courtsey, and continues."Is it possible that we could get Nefius to bring Sassarius here? Could this be made into a matter of diplomacy, not for seconds, but only for true leaders? What if we sent out someone who was obviously unequal to Nefius, with the request that the Shield of Kings is to be born by Kings, and by Kings alone?" 

Danica blushes. "You all must think me the most horrid, duplicitous scoundrel.  It seems every thing I say involves lying. But to give away an artifact to the Imperials... Well.  I can't imagine it will save many lives, even if it spares our friends for the time being."

Danica trails off contemplating the greater good argument, wanting to help her friends but not seeing a clear way through.


----------



## Fenris (Dec 30, 2006)

GlassEye said:
			
		

> "If we must give up the shield I would give it up only to Commander Sassarius and no other.  This wizard, Nefius...  I do not trust him.  I do not trust Sassarius either but he, at least, seems to have some honor.  However, I agree that we should not turn the shield over to them at all.
> 
> Silas looks at Danica.  "I've no skill with the magics of misdirection.  To go through with this we'll need to rely upon you for that.  But it seems to me that Nefius fears the shield being seen as it is carried by one worthy and with the right to rule.  It _is_ the Shield of Kings."  He straightens a little and looks bluntly at Dartis.  "We should give Nefius what he fears.  Ride out, in full procession, bearing the shield."




"Indeed, the thought has crossed my mind I must admit Silas. However, we did agree to hand over the sheild. But no specificis were made as to whom we should hand it over to. We can and shall insist that we hand the shiled over to Commander Sassarius. Nefius made no demand that he receive the shield directly from us. That at the least may buy us some time. And I trust the honor of Sassarius more than Nefius. It was Sassarius who forced Nefius to give his word of safe passage.

Although. Although perhaps Silas maybe right. Now Silas do we advance out in full procession, bearing the shield, only to turn it over to him? Or do we ride out in full procession, shield borne upon my arm, to free our friends and cow or sway the Imperial forces before us? Or do we strike what bow we can and slay the few Imperials that set foot upon the threshhold of this fortress?"  muses Dartis


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 2, 2007)

Silas sighs.  "That is, truly, the question."  He looks at Dartis and it is plain to see that he is torn.  "It is pleasant to think that we could ride out behind you, sway Commander Sassarius and his troops to our cause, strike down those who have injured or oppose us, and then build a safe home for our families.

But the reality would likely be far different than our dreams."  Silas straightens.  "Nevertheless, that would be my advice.  Take up the shield, let us ride out behind you with our allies, the dwarves, with us.  Ignore Nefius.  Approach the commander and declare for Dorinthia.  Sway them or cow them, whichever seems appropriate at the moment, but let us do this all with the honor of Dorinthians.  Let us strike no blow except in defense."

He smiles but it is tinged with a soul-deep weariness.  "Whatever your decision, I will stand by you and for Dorinthia."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jan 2, 2007)

King Bermax nods, "Very well, if that is your decision we will stand by you.  What of your friends held by Nefius, however?


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 3, 2007)

Silas turns to King Bermax.  "Sire, your people will be directly affected by our course of action.  What do you recommend?  As for our companions, I don't know."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jan 3, 2007)

The dwarven king answers, "Your plan is solid, if it is to get the attention of this Sassarius.  However, perhaps there is a way to sneak a message to him, or to sneak into the camp with the shield (although I do not know how in broad daylight), or to even try to get Nefius and the prisoners closer before making our move so that you have a better chance of rescuing them before we chase him off.  Even then, we may have the whole Imperial army at our backs and would have to hope to find a way to make parlay."


----------



## Fenris (Jan 5, 2007)

"How many men accompany Nefius?"


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jan 5, 2007)

"Six," the king answers.


----------



## Fenris (Jan 7, 2007)

"So be it. Let us prepare to meet the Tallione delegation. Be ready for whatever may occur, including Imperial treachery" says Dartis respectfully taking the shield from Silas, and with a bow to his advisor, straps the ancient shield to his arm.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jan 7, 2007)

OOC: If you have any preparations that you wish to perform, please post them as I'll post the results tomorrow.  I'm going to assume you are marching out, with Dartis and Chalik in the lead, and Kel watching the rear.  Will the party go mounted or by foot?


----------



## Fenris (Jan 8, 2007)

Deuce Traveler said:
			
		

> OOC: If you have any preparations that you wish to perform, please post them as I'll post the results tomorrow.  I'm going to assume you are marching out, with Dartis and Chalik in the lead, and Kel watching the rear.  Will the party go mounted or by foot?




OOC: I, at least, plan to be mounted.


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 8, 2007)

OOC: no specific preparations (other than to make sure the wands I carry are near to hand).  Since we all have mounts (I think) I'd vote for all of us being mounted.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jan 8, 2007)

The party moves forth from the halls of the mountain dwarves, the great portals opened by several strong and stout warriors.  The Dorinthian refugees gently cheer you on as Dartis leads the procession, shield on high.  Their eyes are both full of hope in the face of your bravery, and full of worry of the loss of their protectors.

Your group moves forward with confidence, Nefius and his six men standing in front of you initially by 100 yards.  As you come closer, you can see that Rix and Alexander are kneeling on the ground in front of two armored men in the rear wielding short swords held near their throats.  The two men in the middle are wearing dark robes, although the one on the right looks like he has a sort of holy symbol around his neck and a glint of armor underneath.  The final two men that stand nearest you also are armed, in a similar fashion to the men in the rear, but also holding shields.

Nefius stands in the center of the six guards and two prisoners, a chest by his feet.  He looks back nervously at a company of Imperials coming from the far away camp, led by a man too far to recognize.  He turns back towards you as you approach within 50 feet, stares at the shield and motions to the open chest by his feet.  "What do you think you're doing," he hisses in anger.  "Turn over the shield and your friends will live."


----------



## Fenris (Jan 9, 2007)

Deuce Traveler said:
			
		

> Nefius stands in the center of the six guards and two prisoners, a chest by his feet.  He looks back nervously at a company of Imperials coming from the far away camp, led by a man too far to recognize.  He turns back towards you as you approach within 50 feet, stares at the shield and motions to the open chest by his feet.  "What do you think you're doing," he hisses in anger.  "Turn over the shield and your friends will live."




"Harm either of them, and I promise that not only will you not walk away from this site, but that this shield will be buried so far under the mountain, not even the dwarves will be able to find it." shoots back Dartis.

"As for what I am doing, _Counsellor_, is delivering the shield. You never specified unto whom it shall be delivered, nor under what conditions. As to your fear, I have no time for it. You cower and seek to hide it from eyes. because you fear what shall happen when those eyes behold it. What do your guards think to see you cower and cringe because some shiny bauble is naked to the world and not enclosed in deceit? What, I wonder, do you fear, _Counsellor_? Surely the great Nefius cannot fear a ragtag group of Dorinthians. No, your fear is approaching." says Dartis staring off at the lone figure infront of the Tallione army.

Wheeling his horse around and closer to the group, Dartis gestures with the shield and addresses the guards. "I command you to release the prisoners!" Dartis calls out in a voice that only a Lord used to ruling can summon.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Jan 10, 2007)

Danica stands in the back of the delegation, her crossbow in hand, having cast 
Mage Armor over herself before leaving the protection of the dwarven fortress. Her spell was cast covertly, as with all her previous magics, and she is conscious that she has revealed too much for herself.  Her confession to her powers has cost her the trust of her allies, it seems, andwith no benefit to be gained. Shehad thought her plan was worht pursuing, but as soon as it was spoken, it seems to have been passed over without even an acknowledgement as it was rejected. 

Danica is sullen, her lips pouting subconsciously, as she stands looking at those in Nefius' delegation.  But she has a job, at least for now, for Dorinthia. She eyes them up, looking to assess which one of them presents the greatest physical threat, and which one of them is the most heavily armoured. 

It aches whenever she thinks of her confession, and wonders if Lord Dartis will ever have a real use for her. As a crossbowman, she had a purpose. As a messenger, she had a purpose. As a sorcerer? She feels she has been a traitor to the cause, --no that's not right, but she fears it is how she is seen now -- the cause for which she has fought. But where could she go, she wonders to herself.


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 10, 2007)

As Dartis commands the release of the prisoners Silas feels a surge of pride.  Though he tries to keep his face bland he can't help smirking at the furious Nefius.  Even so, he is aware that this could degenerate into violence quite easily and he keeps one hand tucked within his sleeve grasping a wand.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jan 10, 2007)

As Dartis speaks, the six soldiers surrounding Nefius stand in an uncomfortable fidget, nervous glances thrown in one another's direction.  There is something in the haughty demeanor of the Dorinthians and the conviction of the nobleman who leads them.  And that's when you see into the eyes of these Imperials and you know instinctively that they aren't true soldiers, but mere cronies of Nefius.

Their leader licks his lips nervously, turns to look back at the approaching Imperial company.  With a twisted red-lipped smirk, pale Nefius grasps his dark quarterstaff with both hands and says simply, "Kill them."  The black robed man says a few words of magic, and his companions around him are suddenly strengthened in courage, the fear disappearing from their faces as they move to attack the party.

Danica
[sblock]
Danica believes that Nefius is the most dangerous, although the men who flank him look to be spellcasters, while the rest are soldiers.
[/sblock]


----------



## Kobold Stew (Jan 11, 2007)

At an impulse, Danica raises her crossbow to eye level, pointing it at the person wearing the holy symbol and the armor. A moment's glance to Dartis, and back. 

"Your strength is gone," she proclaims, and a ray courses from where the crossbow bolt is, enfeebling her opponent.


----------



## Fenris (Jan 11, 2007)

As if expecting such a brtual response from the Tallione, Dartis immediately springs into action spurring Swift forward and drawing his sword. The great horse leaps straight towards the guard by Alexander, man and horse both seeking to strike him down.


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 12, 2007)

Not the trained horseman that Dartis is, Silas chooses to roll unceremoniously from the back of his mount to the ground concentrating on keeping hold of his staff as he does so.  Once his feet are firmly on the earth he'll follow in the wake of Lord Kalnian and his mount.  He'll take any opportunity that arises to whollop any of Nefius' troop but his goal is to reach and free Rix.

OOC: Attempting fast dismount as a free action: Ride -1 (move action if failed)
--If successful, Move & Attack with quarterstaff
--If failed, Move but try to remain 5' from the nearest opponent.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jan 13, 2007)

Danica is the first to act, a coruscating ray flying from her crossbow and sapping the strength of the priest next to Nefius.

Rix also moves as he senses the danger, throwing his head backwards to catch his guard by surprise before hurling his body forward in an attempt to escape.  Unfortunately, the man recovers and slashes the kobold in the back, causing a cry and spurt of blood.  Upon seeing this, Alexander roars and breaks the bonds that are holding him, but is unable to shake off his guard.  The Imperial stabs the half-orc in the chest, his blade sinking deep.

Chalik moves forward and attacks one of the front-line guards, his rapier slashing but missing.  Dartis charges forward and around the flanks of his enemy, his concentration on the guard with his blade in Alexander.  The man looks up in surprise, as Dartis cuts into his upraised arm, nearly severing it and causing the Imperial to collapse clutching it in shocked horror.  As he falls beneath the noble's horse, Swift rears up and brings a hoof down squarely onto the dying man's head, finishing him off with a sickening crunch.

Kel moves forward with his longsword, attacking the guard in the front ranks, but missing him badly.  Silas moves his horse past the elven priest and around the opposite flank from Dartis.  The abjurer leaps off his horse, and makes an amazingly talented landing in front of the guard that had just stabbed Rix from behind.  His staff whistles before cracking into the side of the Imperial's helm, harming but not dropping him.

The Imperials return the favor, although Kel is missed by the strikes of the soldiers in the front ranks.  The priest moves to attack Silas, but misses him in his weakened state.  The other robed figure next to Nefius makes a motion with his hand, and a bolt of arcane magic flies forward and strikes Danica (-3 hps to Danica), who grunts in pain and surprise.

Nefius also casts a spell, a line of flame curling outwards from his hand and slamming into Dartis (-7 hps to Dartis).

Behind you is heard a dwarven war horn and you realize that the army of the mountain king is on the march.


----------



## Fenris (Jan 13, 2007)

OOC: DT, doesn't Swift get an attack as well?


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jan 13, 2007)

OOC: Doh! Yes, he does... on the other hand, you just took out the guy in melee range of you, but I went back and edited the post.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Jan 14, 2007)

The bolt of energy blasts into Danica's shoulder, and she is aware that it is the first time she has been struck by magical energy, and that it has happened within seconds of the first spell she has ever cast openly. _My whole life has changed, hasn't it?_ 

Danica shifts the crossbow and points it at Nefius. This time, she pulls the trigger, sending a bolt flying for the group leader. As she reloads, she wonders if her Mage Armor is up. _I'm getting sloppy_ she thinks to herself. _I've really messed this up._


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jan 14, 2007)

OOC: Danica does have _mage armor_ up.  The bad news is that he still hit since it was a _magic missile_, which can only be avoided via a _shield_ spell.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Jan 14, 2007)

OOC:

I was pretty sure it was a Magic missile (but only one? hmmm...); she doesn't know shield (and won't). the musings were character development...  : D


----------



## Fenris (Jan 16, 2007)

Dartis turns, the fire in his eyes matching the flame that just scorched his shoulder. With Alexander out of immediate harm, he lets our a cry as he spurs Swift on towards Nefius, bloody sword raised high.

OOC: [sblock] Swift ought to gte us there, my attack plus Swift's on Nefius. [/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jan 16, 2007)

Danice fires once more, this time at the black-robed Nefius in the center of the enemy group.  The shot hits him squarely in the arm, causing him to clutch his wounded side in surprise.

Chalik attacks one of the guards in front of him once more, but his rapier is parried by the man's shield.  Dartis moves forward, barreling past a surprised mage, and attacks Nefius with his sword.  The blade cuts a gash into the side of the Imperial's face.  As Nefius turns in surprise, Swift rears and kicks out with a hoof, slamming into Nefius' chest hard enough to cause him to stumble to the ground and coughing up blood (OOC: Swift uses the stats of a light warhorse).

Kel attacks one of the guards that was in the front ranks, but like Chalik, his blow is parried by a shield.  Silas attacks the man he was engaged with previously, but his strike goes wide.

The Imperial engaged with Chalik closes in with the dwarf and attempts a short stab, but the stout rogue is too nimble for him.  The man attacking Kel is much luckier, tricking the priest with a feint before sticking his blade into the elf's side.  Kel grunts in pain, but maintains his stance (critical hit, -12 hit points to Kel).

The guard next to Silas smirks, thinking that a wizard shouldn't bring a stick to a sword fight.  His grin soon disappears, though, as his overhead smash is easily blocked by the stoic-faced and melee-hardened abjurer.

Nefius' clutches his blood-covered face as he drops his quarterstaff and pulls a vial out of his belt pouch.  He downs the strange liquid, and Dartis cries in frustration as he watches the Imperial fade into invisibility.  He knows the man is about to flee, and takes a final swing at where Nefius last was, but misses his mark.  He soon has other problems to worry about.  

The dark-robed cleric to his right reaches out and grabs the nobleman's leg.  Immediately Dartis feels a cold chill as dark magic courses throughout his body (-3 hps to Dartis).  Immediately after that, the robed wizard that Dartis pushed past before casts a spell at him, and the mounted noble feels a wave of exhaustion.  Dartis fights off the magical sleep, much to the disappointment and rising fear of his enemy below him.


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 17, 2007)

Silas blocks the guard's strike with the thick oak of his gnomish-crafted staff and is pleased when the staff withstands the blow.  An iron taste fills his mouth and he realizes that he has bitten his tongue.  He spits blood, and, hearing the cries of his companions, swings his staff at the guard facing him.


----------



## Fenris (Jan 17, 2007)

"Imperial Coward!"  shouts Dartis at the space that Nefius had occupied. But at the moment, the young noble had other matters to tend to. Wheeling Swift around, he calls out: "Your craven master has fled and left you to your enemies. Flee and follow while you may!"  

But the fire still burned as did his leg and Dartis swung his trust cavalry sword down at the dark robed cleric whose touch chilled the very marrow in his bones. At the same time urging Swift on with his knees to strike at the cleric as well.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Jan 17, 2007)

Danica is aware that none of her magics can work against invisibility, and she curses herself that her ink vial is in her backpack, and not her belt pouch. _That might have kept him a target_ she thinks to herself. But with no sure target, she turns her crossbow to the warrior who has attecked Kel.

"Your strength is gone,"  she proclaims, as another ray courses along the crossbow sights at her foe.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jan 17, 2007)

None of the Imperials answer Dartis' call.  It looks as if they still have some fight left in them.

Danica's ray shoots forth and touches the soldier, and for a moment he shivers, but then shakes off the magic with no other visible affect.

Chalik attacks the soldier next to him, but again his blow is parried by the grim-faced warrior.  Kel also makes another attack against the man who injured him, but also fails to make contact.

Dartis has better luck.  Swift kicks outward, but misses the dark-robed priest next to the noble.  But as the priest moves out of the way of the hooves, Dartis' blade rakes across his breastplate, gouging out a piece of the metal and wounding him badly.

Silas strikes outwards with his quarterstaff, catching his Imperial opponent by surprise of the abjurer's strength and speed.  The quarterstaff just barely connects with the man's jaw with enough power to cause him to spin and topple after a sickening crunch.

The Imperials move next, but both front line guards miss Chalik and Kel.  The weakened cleric makes an attempt at hitting Dartis with a light flail, but his weakened strike bounces harmlessly off the noble's armor.  The dark wizard takes a step to flank Dartis, then casts a spell that hits the rider forcefully from behind.  (-5 hps to Dartis)

Current Hit Points:
Kel: 14
Dartis: 14
Danica: 15
Everyone else still at full.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Jan 18, 2007)

Without dropping her aim, Danica pulls the trigger. This bolt will fly just as true, she thinks as she does so.


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 18, 2007)

Now that Silas has dealt with the soldier that he was facing he surveys the scene of their battle with Nefius' Imperial guard.  _Nefius fled?_ wonders Silas as the import of Dartis' shout from a moment ago penetrates his concentration.

[sblock=OOC]I'm a bit unclear how many Imperials are still involved in this battle and how many of our companions are down and out.  Could we get a summation of who and where?  Are Rix and Alexander dead?  I'm hesitant to declare Silas' next action until I know how we fare.[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jan 18, 2007)

OOC:

Rix and Alexander are both down.  Rix is bleeding pretty badly and not moving, but Alexander looks to simply be stunned as you can see him move slightly every so often.  They will be represented by 'A' and 'R'.  Both Imperials that were slicing into them were killed by Silas and Dartis.  The two dead Imperials will not be represented.  Silas and Dartis will be shown with a 'S' and 'D'.  Kel and Chalik ('K' and 'C') are engaged with two Imperials ('I's) that are still uninjured and have swords and shields.  Danica ('Da') is behind Chalik and Kel and shooting.  The two robed Imperials ('r's) are engaged with Dartis.

So....with a rough interpretation:

........Da..........
......................
.....C.....K.........
.....I......I.........
......................
....r..D..r..........
......................
...........S.........
...A.....R..........


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 19, 2007)

Despite Dartis being pressed by two Imperials Silas moves to the still and bleeding Rix.  He kneels and rips a strip of cloth from Rix's clothing to use as a bandage.  Though he has little skill at it himself he'll attempt to perform first aid on the kobold.  "C'mon, you little bugger," murmurs Silas, "I know you haven't finished being contrary, yet."  He looks up from his work to yell for help.  "KEL!"


----------



## Fenris (Jan 19, 2007)

Dartis curses as his leg is again bitten by Imperial magics. Still, a soldier doesn't falter, and he would be damned if he had come this far to let a few Tallione  taken him down. Spurring on Swift they both attack the wounded robed Imperial.

OOC: [/sblock] Unless of course one of us drops him, then the other will strike at the remaining robed Imperial [/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jan 19, 2007)

Silas tries to stop the life from seeping from the bleeding Rix, then screams out for Kel's help.  Danica's shot buries itself in the thigh of the Imperial fighting Kel, causing the man to scream and spurt blood down his leg.  He remains standing, however, and focuses on the elf in front of him.  Kel tries to finish him, but is unable.  He runs past him instead, causing an attack of opportunity that barely misses him.  Kel scrambles next to Silas and yells, "Go back to the battle.  I'll help him!"

Chalik swings at the second soldier, but misses once more and curses his luck.  Dartis attacks the priest in front of him, but his sword goes wide.  Swift has better luck, kicking out and crushing the dark-robed man's head in.  He goes down in a slump.

The wizard curses and walks backwards towards the two remaining soldiers.  He casts a spell and a ball of acid springs forth and hits Dartis (-2 hps to Dartis).  The soldiers both attack Chalik, with one moving to flank the dwarf.  Although one of the soldiers misses the nimble rogue, the second swings and barely wounds him across the forearm (-4 hps to Chalik).


----------



## Fenris (Jan 19, 2007)

Dartis grits his teeth against the pain of the acid burning his flesh. 

_Fine, if they want a distance combat, I well prepared to fight that way _ he thinks as he draws his bow. His eyes flickered over the field, taking in the movements of his men and Danica. Rix and Alexander were safe, or as safe as they could make them. Chalik was in need though.

Mounted on a trusty steed, bow in hand, as the arrow is drawn, a flood of memories assault his mind momentarily. Here though was the pride of Dorinthia, here was their glory, here was their skill. Little felt better to Dartis than being on horseback with a drawn bow. He smiled at the Imperial, not as intimidation, but the sheer joy of being on horseback firing a bow. Not since the disaster at Kalden had he felt it.

Rythmically, two arrows sped from his bow at the Imperials.

OOC: [sblock] First at the last Robed imperial, if he falls with the first shot, them at one of the guards. Swift will stand ready to strike any that close with Dartis.[/sblock]


----------



## Kobold Stew (Jan 20, 2007)

Danica has loaded her crossbow again, and sends a bolt coursing towards one of the  Imperial soldiers attacking Kel.


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 21, 2007)

Seeing Kel's reckless dash through the battle to aid Rix and Alexander Silas quickly stands to give Kel a little defense so that he can work to save the kobold's life.  Whipping the wand of magic missiles from his sleeve Silas fires it at the nearest Imperial.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jan 21, 2007)

Danica sees the soldier that attacked Kel let the priest run by, and instead moves to attack Chalik.  She fires at this man, but misses badly and nearly hits the dwarf instead.  Chalik hardly notices, his concentration instead on the Imperial in front of him.  With an angry shout, the dwarf feints in one direction, then brings his rapier straight for the raised armpit of his enemy, connecting with the flesh in between the armor and ripping a chunk out.

The two Imperial troops respond in kind, with the injured one missing Chalik, but the other hitting the dwarf from behind and leaving a bloody slash on his back (-4 hps to Chalik).

Dartis takes out his bow and fires his two arrows, the first missing the robed man, but the second landing squarely in his ribs.  The man wheezes, and a spell fizzles, but he remains standing.  Kel continues to work feverishly on Rix, casting a spell of healing to attempt to stabilize the kobold.  As he does so, Silas moves in front of him to protect the pair, removes his wand in one fluid motion, and whispers a command word.  A bolt of magical energy springs forth, hitting the black-robed wizard that Dartis had just shot and causing him to flip over dead at the feet of the two remaining Imperials.

At the sight of this, both of the remaining Imperials back slowly away from Chalik, gently place their weapons and shields on the ground, and place their hands up in surrender.  As the party considers what to do, the lead Imperial column stops just short of them, led by Commander Sassarius.  On the other side, the dwarven army and human militia stop at an equal distance.  Both forces consider one another for a moment before spending the next few seconds dressing up the lines in preparation for battle.  The two surviving Imperials look back and forth and notice that they, and the party, are dead in the center of any charge that might happen.  "We're dead men," one of the Imperials wails to his companion in worry.


----------



## Fenris (Jan 21, 2007)

"Chalik, bind their hands and lead them back. Kel get Rix on his feet and out of here with Alexander. Back to the line. Danica, Silas, watch my back. Nefius is still out here somewhere. Meanwhle slowly back up towards the column. I am going to see what I can do."  says Dartis.

The young noble then slowly trotsout alone towards the Imperial line. Hand empty and raised in token of parlay. Stopping just out of bow range from the Imperials. 

"Commander Sassarius, I would speak with you!"  calls out Dartis.


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 22, 2007)

Before Dartis rides out to meet Commander Sassarius, Silas hurriedly steps over to Lord Kalnian's horse and, murmuring a string of words of arcane power and briefly touching Dartis on the leg, casts _Protection from Arrows_.  He ducks his head in obeisance to Dartis' command saying, "Yes, Lord," then slowly retreats toward the Dorinthian and Dwarven line.

As he goes, Dartis' words concerning Nefius echo through his mind.  _Nefius still about, but hidden..._  He frowns and tries to come up with _something_ that he can do when he realizes that there is one spell...  As soon as he is able he will cast _Detect Magic_ and begin scanning the area of their short-lived battle for sign of the wizard...


----------



## Fenris (Jan 22, 2007)

OOC: [sblock] Good call Glasseye! Thanks.    Especially since I can't do squat about Nefius, I'm glad you thought of something. Let's see what KS can come up with as well. [/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jan 22, 2007)

Silas casts his _detect magic_ spell, moving his cone of detection around as he sweeps the area for Nefius' location.  The twisted man is definitely out of the range of the abjurer's spell and it seems clear that he has fled, although Silas cannot be sure unless he attempts to follow a dissipating trail of magic and leave the safety of the group.  On the other hand, the black staff that Nefius dropped glows brightly with moderate transmutation magic.  A crossbow by the side of the dead robed wizard also shows an aura of magic.

It takes both Chalik and Danica to help support the gravely wounded Alexander and move the barely breathing half-orc out of the way of the approaching conflict.  Kel picks up the nearly dead kobold in his arms and carries him gently away.  After Silas casts his magic, he marches the two remaining soldiers away and towards the dwarven lines.

Dartis takes the moment to get off his horse and retrieve the magic shield and his sword that he had to drop in order to fire off his last two arrows.  After doing so, he remounts as three Imperial horsemen break ranks and approach him.  It is Commander Sassarius, and two of his trusted men.  He looks furious, and he stares hard at Dartis as he asks, "Is this the way Dorinthians negotiate, lordling?  By slaying those who approach in a manner of peace?  Nefius may have been an object of loathing, but he was still an Imperial and your murdering him must be answered for."


----------



## Fenris (Jan 23, 2007)

Deuce Traveler said:
			
		

> Dartis takes the moment to get off his horse and retrieve the magic shield and his sword that he had to drop in order to fire off his last two arrows.  After doing so, he remounts as three Imperial horsemen break ranks and approach him.  It is Commander Sassarius, and two of his trusted men.  He looks furious, and he stares hard at Dartis as he asks, "Is this the way Dorinthians negotiate, lordling?  By slaying those who approach in a manner of peace?  Nefius may have been an object of loathing, but he was still an Imperial and your murdering him must be answered for."




"Greetings Commander Fralius Sassarius" replies Dartis calmly and formally. "I should ask you the self same question regarding negotiations since it was Imperials who drew weapons first! On one point though I think we can agree, that Counsellor Nefius is indeed an object of loathing. Unfortunately, he is still an object of loathing. After he ordered his men to kill us, he used some of his dark magic to dissappear. I knew well that it was only his fear of you that forced him to even agree to this intial arrangement. But apparently once out of your sight, Nefius does as he pleases and ignores your orders. Should he ever approach your camp again Commander, I would watch my back. He fears you and sought to betray you. I respect you as an officer and an honorable man too much to have you fall to the schemes of such a scoundrel."

"So I have no murder to answer for. I wish I had a body to present and evidence of self-defense. He order his men to attack, and struck me with his foul magic. Alas that i could not kill him to indeed answer for a murder or a death. I know that within the Great Empire of Tallione to defend oneself is considered a right, is it not? That a man is permitted to strike at those who strike at him? It was Nefius who ordered this. I sought you out, as I did not trust Nefius. That threat drove him over the edge. As I said he fears you. Perhaps he feared that if he learned your forces had been delayed here on a fool's errand, you would be cross with him."

"Commander, Nefius' errand was fruitless. All it managed was to delay your stay in these parts. Dorinthia is no more. You task is complete. If you feel the need to salt the earth and destroy every drop of Dorinthian blood in these parts, you may find that a larger task than you hoped"  adds Dartis with a subtle and diplomatic reminder of the Commander's heritage.

"These poor people are not seeking to forment rebellion. They merely wish to live in peace. It has been the machinations of Rufus Nefius that has led us all here. Two armies on the brink of war. Let us end this in peace. Greater glory awaits you in the Empire I am sure Commander. None lies here. You task is complete. Seek a new task elsewhere, I ask. The man who poisoned your counsels is gone, take your own,free of his webs."


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 23, 2007)

Silas stands and listens as Dartis speaks with an eloquence born of his nobility and he hopes that Commander Sassarius proves himself as noble.  With a start he realizes two things: his distraction has nearly caused his arcane vision to lapse and, their commander, Lord Dartis Kalnian, was currently facing the Imperial Commander and his escorts without an escort of his own.

Quietly he attracts Danica's attention.  "Danica, Lord Kalnian faces the Imperials without attendants..."  Slowly, he begins to approach the mounted delegation, hardly noticing if Danica follows as he continues to scan for traces of Nefius' magic as he walks.  Passing the area of their skirmish with the Imperials Silas will reach down and snatch up Nefius' staff.  To Danica he will whisper, "The crossbow lying over there has the air of magic about it.  Best stow it away from Imperial eyes."

He will then continue forward until he is only just behind and to the left of Dartis as befitting a guard or counselor.  Silas continually scans the limit of his vision for further trace of Nefius or his magic and will do so until his magic fades (3 minutes).


----------



## Kobold Stew (Jan 23, 2007)

At Silas' words, Danica nods primly, and walks forward to stand a few meters behind Dartis, to his left. As she approaches, she hangs her own crossbow on her hip. She crouches down and picks up the indicated crossbow as if it were hers, loads it, and holds it in her hands as she stands ready to guard Lord Dartis.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jan 23, 2007)

As Silas and Danica take their places to the sides of Dartis, the companions near Commander Sassarius stiffen and ready their weapons as if anticipating an attack.  The three heroes do the same, and for a moment the sun glints brilliantly over the ancient shield that Dartis holds in his hand.

A gasp is heard from the soldier to Sassarius' left.  "Gods... Commander, gaze upon the face on that shield and tell me my eyes don't deceive me.  Is that the one that Nefius wished retrieved?"

"It must be, Commander.  It is your image on the Shield of Kings.  Do you know what this means?"  The second companion asks, his eyes glazed in imagined glories.

But no such lust for glory reaches the eyes of the Imperial leader.  Instead his face remains a visage of stone, though his hands grip the reins of his horse until the knuckles become white.  Finally, he says, "It means that Nefius would have sowed chaos among myself, my family, and my friends.  Bringing this to the emperor, even if I brought it to him sealed in that chest without seeing it first, could have been perceived as an intent to usurp the throne.  I would have been killed, my family banished, and my allies removed from power.  In one easy move, Nefius would have erased my opposition to him at the court."

"But though his plot might have been ruined, Nefius still lives, or so these Dorinthians say.  What if he makes it to the emperor before we do?  He'll be able to set whatever plot he had in motion anyway."

Commander Sassarius turns his head sharply to his companion in alarm, then looks back to the heroes and says, "We must ride away, and fast.  It is a long way back to the Imperial capital and it would seem we have business there.  Hand us over those two prisoners you have taken that stood by Nefius' side so that we may have them testify in front of the emperor and we will leave you in peace," he offers.

You agree to this.  The chance of watching this army leave and have Nefius hang is too good to pass up.  As Sassarius turns to leave and muster his army out he says one last surprising statement.  "My mother was Dorinthian, but was a minor noble on the borderlands.  Her uncle usurped her father's position, had him imprisoned, and sold her to the Imperials across the border.  As you might imagine, she never had good words to say about her fellow Dorinthians.  Still, she was the greatest woman I've ever known, and I must say that there might be Dorinthians with character like hers after all."  After this partial compliment, he leaves with the two prisoners, and shortly afterwards the army does, too.

---

The celebrations start almost immediately after the last Imperial disappears over a hill.  The portals to the dwarven kingdom are opened wide, and everyone begins to gather on either side of the opening.  The human refugees start crying and hugging with the happiness of being alive, while the dwarves start rolling kegs of ale with the intention that they will soon be enjoyed.

Kel and Chalik go to help Rix and Alexander reach the clinic and be helped, while Dartis and Silas take Danica to meet with a Dorinthian who led one of the columns of armed refugees with skill.  The man's name is Barok Hume, and he has a rapier dangling from his side (OOC: Introducing Nephtys' character here).  Before they can begin their mutual congratulations, however, Chalik comes back with a manacled Imperial.  The man's clothes look raggard and he looks like he hasn't slept in a long while.  "I'm sorry to bother you," Chalik says.  "We captured this Imperial weeks ago as he was wandering nearby on his own.  Initially, we thought he was a spy and planned to execute him.  The problem is that we are now almost certain that he was a defector.  The other problem is that there are still plenty of dwarves that still want to see him dead.  I was hoping that he might get a fairer trial with your people since you are mostly humans, after all.  His name is Tessan Ventus."  (OOC: Introducing hafrogman's character)


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jan 23, 2007)

OOC: Silas never does find a trace of Nefius before his spell fizzles out.


----------



## hafrogman (Jan 23, 2007)

The prisoner seems to be on his last legs, worn and tired, with weeks of stubble covering his face.  But as he is delivered from one jailer to another, he takes a deep, ragged breath and draws himself upright.  For a moment he stands straight and spends a moment considering the four standing before them.  He meets the gaze of each unflichingly, and deep convictions burn within his eyes.

He stands silent, awaiting the decision.


----------



## Fenris (Jan 23, 2007)

Dartis watches the Imperial column leave, barely breathing. As they pass out of sight he lets out a sigh and sags a bit in in saddle. Relieved that more of his people would not have to fight. And that the dwarves who sheltered them would be spared the brutality of war. the cheers that erupt  cause him to sit up and wheel his horse around though, a grin on his face that hadn't been there in a while.

"Well Silas, I think I am glad we could not kill Nefius after all. The Imperials are their own worst enemies"  he says. As they walk back to the celebration he turns to Danica and Silas "Thank you both for coming out to serve as my escort, that took no small amount of courage"

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Dartis is seeking out the Dwarven king when Chalik comes forward with the prisoner. After hearing the request of Chalik, Dartis dismounts from Swift and takes a long appraising gaze on their prisoner, who stands almost defiantly before them.

"Well Tallione, how come you to be here?"  asks Dartis


----------



## Nephtys (Jan 23, 2007)

Deuce Traveler said:
			
		

> Kel and Chalik go to help Rix and Alexander reach the clinic and be helped, while Dartis and Silas take Danica to meet with a Dorinthian who led one of the columns of armed refugees with skill.  The man's name is Barok Hume, and he has a rapier dangling from his side (OOC: Introducing Nephtys' character here).  Before they can begin their mutual congratulations, however, Chalik comes back with a manacled Imperial.  The man's clothes look raggard and he looks like he hasn't slept in a long while.  "I'm sorry to bother you," Chalik says.  "We captured this Imperial weeks ago as he was wandering nearby on his own.  Initially, we thought he was a spy and planned to execute him.  The problem is that we are now almost certain that he was a defector.  The other problem is that there are still plenty of dwarves that still want to see him dead.  I was hoping that he might get a fairer trial with your people since you are mostly humans, after all.  His name is Tessan Ventus."  (OOC: Introducing hafrogman's character)




"If we treat every defector as a spy we will get no surrenders and will have to fight twise as hard in the future, but if we treat every spy as a defector we will have no secrets left. Question is, what secrets do we have left anyway? Seems to me our enemy knows our every move already. And if we already have spies in our midst what harm can yet another spy do?" He snorts, a wry smile almost touching his lips as he turns to the new arrivals. "But the choice is yours, do with him what you want, you've certainly earned it."


----------



## hafrogman (Jan 23, 2007)

Ventus turns his eyes on Dartis as soon as he is spoken to.  His voice is rough from lack of recent use, but he speaks forcefully enough.

"It is as it has been said.  I am . . . I *was* Legionaire Tessan Ventus.  I served my empire.  I fought and killed my enemies on the field of battle. . ."

He pauses, considering the recent events in his life.  Speaking of it for the first time, there are many conflicting emotions and memories.  When he continues, his voice is quieter, and although he still holds his head aloft, he no longer meets anyone's eyes.  He stares into empty space ahead of his.

"When the killing moved from the battlefields and encompassed those who were not soldiers. . . I was forced to reconsider much that I knew to be true.  I left the legions to find my own way in the world.  My paths crossed that of your allies, and now I am your prisoner."

He returns his eyes to those standing judgement, firmly meeting the gaze of Barok.

"I am no spy."


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 23, 2007)

Fenris said:
			
		

> "Well Silas, I think I am glad we could not kill Nefius after all. The Imperials are their own worst enemies"  he says. As they walk back to the celebration he turns to Danica and Silas "Thank you both for coming out to serve as my escort, that took no small amount of courage"




Silas nods, smiling with pride at Dartis' compliment.  "Ah, well, you had already done the hard part: facing down the Imperial army alone like that.  We couldn't let you do it _all_ alone."  He chuckles in relief at narrowly averting a larger, deadlier battle.  "Although, mayhaps, we should've been less forward with our weaponry.  It was a close thing, for a moment."

---

A short time later...  "Greetings, Master Hume," begins Silas.  However, he falls silent as Challik approaches with the captured Tallione.  He schools his face to blankness and listens but his emotion is given away by a pursing of his lips and a tightening around his eyes.  He stares at the one named Tessan Ventus but then an ill feeling arises.  _I've faced men like him and I've killed men like him..._ "All men deserve the chance to make a life of their own choosing," he murmurs hardly louder than a whisper.  He looks to Dartis and doesn't envy him the decision with which he is now faced.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jan 23, 2007)

Ventus
[sblock]
To give you some ammunition... On your wanderings that led you to the dwarven kingdom, you found a glade hidden by tall hills that looked wild with growth and untouched by man.

However, you found that to be untrue.  Inside the glade, by a crystal clear lake and large tree that appeared foreboding at night, you found a group of men sleeping in tall grass that wrapped around their bodies and kept them as prisoners.  They seemed to be sleeping, and no amount of prodding could wake them.  On closer inspection you saw that they wore the cloaks of Dorinthian calvary!

You then heard singing coming from the large tree, and as you looked you saw a lithe woman holding a Dorinthian noble in her arms, his face blank as if in a trance.  The music compelled you to walk towards her and you grew sleepy as the grass seemed to wrap around your legs and pull at you.

As you were about to drift off, a slumbering Dorinthian somehow gathered enough strength to break the spell and grab your thigh.  "By the gods, run from here man!"  He begged as the grass tightened against him and pulled him once more closer to the ground.  

The spell temporarily broken, you took his advice to heart.  You ran, and did so for two days before being captured by the dwarves.

Perhaps these Dorinthians would be interested in the tale.
[/sblock]


----------



## hafrogman (Jan 24, 2007)

Ventus turns to face Silas for a moment, considering the man's statement.  He inclines his head in a slight bow, aknowledging the sentiment.  He appears to be deep in thought for a moment before speaking again.  These Dorinthians were at least willing to hear him out it seemed, more consideration than had been offered before.

"I am certain that your dwarven allies believe me to be one who would say anything to his own benefit, but I hope that in this you will at least take me as a man of my word.  There are more dangerous things afoot in this land than man.  As I wandered lost, I came upon a cursed glade.  I nearly fell prey there to whatever evil magic held sway, but in the end it was the actions of one of your kinsmen who set me free.  If it is not too late, I would render him the same aid, but alone I was powerless.  Render your judgement upon me, but grant me this boon.  Lend me your strength in the rescue of your blood."


----------



## Fenris (Jan 24, 2007)

Dartis listens to the exchanges between Silas and Barok and Ventus carefully. After considering everthing spoken, Dartis turns to Ventus:

"The Emporer does not easily release his legionaires. Nor do they often seek to be released. The punishment for desertion is well known in the legions, and few dare to risk it. Fewer find fault with the tactics of the legions or the goals of the Emporer."

"In light of that I find it doubtful that the Tallione would send a spy under such pretenses. It would have been far too eas to have inflitrated the refugees. Not withstanding the timing would have put Ventus here as a spy far easlier than the Imperial column."

"If his tale is true, and the brutality of the legions, the breaking of the laws of war, and slaughter of civilians finally caused the Tallione conscience to finally awaken, then by all means we need to allow him to pursue his destiny a free man, so long as it is not to the detriment of Dorinthia."

"Here then is my judgement. We shall provide the opportunity for Tessan Ventus to demonstate his truthfulness and intentions. He was under no obligation to inform us of our kinsmen. Should his story be true, he will have done Dorinthia a service and shall have his freedom. In the meantime, he shall remain a prisoner of Dorinthia, but a prisoner of honor. He shall be permitted to shave and clean himself, and his possessions returned to him. He shall be fed as we are and shall lead us to our kinsmen. This we will do if he will swear an oath, that he is not a spy, agent or legionaire of the Empire of Tallione, and owes no allegiance to it and that he will make no attempt to escape our custody until he has lead us to our kinsman and we have declared final judgement. Since he claims to no longer be a legionaire and cannot swear by his legion or its standard, I would ask Tessan Ventus as to what he would swear by that we would deem his oath as binding."  declares Dartis to Ventus and the assembled crowd.


----------



## hafrogman (Jan 24, 2007)

Ventus listens patiently as the Dorinthian noble reasons his way through the situation.  The stubble covering his face itches fiercely, but he maintains his stance, keeping his bound hands in front of him.

Dartis's statements about Tallione almost provoke a response from the former Legionaire, but he grits his teeth and says nothing.  For all his feelings of betrayal, his old home is still firmly lodged in his heart.  He listens stoicly to the judgement pronounced against him, nodding solemnly in response.

"Bring me my sword, the sword of my family.  I will swear upon the blade, may it break under my hand if my word be sworn false."


----------



## Nephtys (Jan 24, 2007)

Barok glances at the prisoner, "You'll know the truth of his oath at the glade, mylord."  and turns to Dartis, "It seems the Empire has its reasons to want you dead, and I wouldn't put it past them to lay a trap for you. I'm pretty much done here, and don't really care wether I'll make it out of this war in one piece or many as long as I get a chance to kill some imperial scum along the way. You've done well so far sir and I'd like to join you fighting our enemies, whoever they may be." He salutes the Baron sloppily, something halfway between laughter and sorrow in his eyes.


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 24, 2007)

Silas clamps his lips tight as he realizes the words he spoke were not quite as quiet as he thought them to be.  _Your wagging tongue will bring you to sorrow, yet,_ he thinks.  He gazes at Ventus appraisingly as the scene between the Imperial and Lord Dartis Kalnian plays out.  Briefly he glances over at Danica to see how the young woman is taking these newcomers, especially the Imperial, Ventus.

Thinking he sees a slight hint of command from Dartis, Silas steps over to Ventus' dwarven captors and retrieves Ventus' weapon.  Unsheathing the weapon and holding the bare blade horizontally in front of him he moves over to stand in front of Ventus.  He glances back at Dartis.  _I hope to the gods I'm not overstepping my boundaries..._

"An oath made while in chains can never be binding."  He looks at the nearby dwarves.  "If this have Lord Kalnian's approval then cut him free, so he can give his word, freely."  He returns his gaze to Ventus.  "Know that I am a Caernite scholar.  Not only will your oath be heard before two sovereign peoples but the earth itself will hear and bind your word to you."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jan 24, 2007)

OOC: Very nice RPing guys!


----------



## hafrogman (Jan 24, 2007)

Ventus meets Silas's gaze without flinching.

"I understand, and accept."

He holds his hands up in front of him, fists clenched and held apart so the binding ropes are pulled taunt between them.  He too awaits the final word from the man to whom he has submitted himself, this Lord Kalnian.


----------



## Fenris (Jan 25, 2007)

Barok said:
			
		

> Barok glances at the prisoner, "You'll know the truth of his oath at the glade, mylord." and turns to Dartis, "It seems the Empire has its reasons to want you dead, and I wouldn't put it past them to lay a trap for you. I'm pretty much done here, and don't really care wether I'll make it out of this war in one piece or many as long as I get a chance to kill some imperial scum along the way. You've done well so far sir and I'd like to join you fighting our enemies, whoever they may be." He salutes the Baron sloppily, something halfway between laughter and sorrow in his eyes.




"And gladly would I have you join me Barok. Our first order is and has been as you yourself have been serving, protecting and gathering our peoples. But in doing so there has been much fighting. I am glad to have your sword. Dorinthia is grateful for your service" says Dartis clasping the man on the shoulder




			
				Ventus said:
			
		

> "Bring me my sword, the sword of my family.  I will swear upon the blade, may it break under my hand if my word be sworn false."




"So be it." replies Dartis as Silas retrieves Ventus' weapon. As Ventus holds his hands out Dartis give a nod to Silas.

In a rich and full voice far more suited for court than a battlefield, Dartis announces:"Tessan Ventus you are hereby remanded unto the custody of Dorinthia. Upon your honor you have sworn to remain as a Prisoner of Honor until such time as Dorinthia has rendered her judgement. Advisor Eyrstan, release his bonds."   

As Silas cuts the cords Dartis adds in a more personal tone as Silas hands over the sword: "The weapons of ones ancestors are sacred, thier deeds are bound to them, and the manner in which their decendants employ them either desecrates or reveres their memory."

"Silas, see that he gets what he needs." Addressing the small assembled host  "Come, let us now celebrate while we may. Tommorrow we will ride out to find our kinsmen and provide Ventus his reckoning"

Leaning in to Silas, in a whisper to Silas he adds [sblock] "Thank you my friend. I go to the king, come when you can and send Danica" [/sblock]

With a last look at Ventus, and a nod to Barok, Dartis turns and heads back into the celebration.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jan 25, 2007)

With a concerned look, Kel goes with several dwarven priests to attend to Alexander and Rix.  Strangely, the three of them had become very close throughout their adventures and the elf is obviously agitated.

Barok and Chalik take Ventus to get cleaned up and retrieve the rest of his equipment.  At the same time, Danica, Silas and Dartis meet with King Bermax.  The lord of the mountain is happy enough to listen to the party's requests and agrees to allow the Dorinthian militia and refugees to stay a bit longer as guests while the party follows Ventus to the location of the lost Dorinthian cavalry.  Pondering the plight of those men, he adds, "It's a strange story this Ventus tells, although there may be some truth mined from it.  We dwarves never go to the location he is said to visit, as it is known as dryad territory.  I would be most careful, as the fey can be vicious."

The party talks with him some more before the group gets together to enjoy the celebrations and then bedding down for the night.  The party that is formed consists of Dartis, Danica, Silas, Barok and Ventus.  The area should be two days away, and the dwarves provide five days of trail rations for each of the five party members.  They also allow you to peruse their stockroom for extra goods.  This is what is available to take:
[sblock]
3 Gauntlets
4 Punching Daggers
2 Spiked Gauntlets
3 Light Maces
2 Heavy Maces
1 Heavy Crossbow
2 Light Crossbows
1 Hand Crossbow
50 Bolts
20 Throwing Axes
2 Light Hammers
5 Hand Axes
3 Short Swords
3 Battle Axes
4 Warhammers
1 Spiked Heavy Shield
1 Greataxe
2 Shortbows
1 Longbow
40 Arrows
1 Dwarven Waraxe
1 Dwarven Urgrosh
3 Suits of Leather Armor
2 Suits of Studded Leather Armor
5 Chainmail Suits
3 Breastplates
1 Splint Mail suit
1 Banded Mail suit
3 Bucklers
2 Light Steel Shields
1 Heavy Steel Shield
1 Tower Shield
4 Backpacks
2 Bedrolls
1 Winter Blanket
1 pack of caltrops
1 Crowbar
1 Grappling Hook
1 50' coil of rope
7 Hooded Lanterns
12 Oil Flasks
25 Trail Rations
3 Waterskins
1 Piece of chalk
2 Signal Whistles
3 Whetstones
5 Torches
2 Tanglefoot Bags
3 Sunrods
1 set of Masterwork Artisan's Tools
1 set of Thieves Tools
[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jan 25, 2007)

OOC: And give yourselves 50 XP each for that last round of dialogue.


----------



## hafrogman (Jan 25, 2007)

After his bonds have been cut, Ventus gestures for Silas to hold out the sword horizontally.  He places his hand over the blade, slowly, to ensure that no one mistakes his intentions.  He speaks deliberately and clearly to all assembled.

"I, Tessan Ventus, do swear the following, of my own free will.  Upon the blade of my father, I am no longer a legionaire in the service of the Tallione Empire.  I hereby renounce all allegience to the government of my homeland.  I harbor no concealed duties, being neither spy nor agent for the Emperor or any other entity.  I will attempt neither escape nor any attack upon my captors.  All this I swear, to be witnessed by all."

He bows once to the four assembled before him, then leaves with Chalik and Barok to retreive his equipment from the dwarves.  He stays away from the celebrations, not sure of what kind of reception he would get, nor if he even has anything to celebrate.  Best to leave the Dorinthians in peace.  The morning will bring time enough to meet those with whom he is to travel.

-------------------------------------------------------

When he is next seen, Ventus is much changed from his captivity.  His sharp, new shave reveals the face of a young man.  His hair has lightened several shades with washing and it has once again been cropped short in the style of the Legions.  He still seems slightly reduced as a result of his captivity and wandering before that, but a true night's rest has done much to restore his vigor.  His frame is broadly built, and dressed once again in shining armor he looks the part of a warrior, no longer a languishing prisoner.  But he has left the remains of his binding cords intact.  They no longer restrict his movement, but they still hang from his wrists as a reminder.

Much of his legionaire's gear was left at the battlefield long ago, and now his distinctive scale mail has been changed for a breastplate from the dwarven stockroom.  However, despite the new armor and the Dorinthian shield; the cut of his clothes, his stance and bearing, and the features of his face all loudly announce his history.  And from his belt hangs his highly polished blade, proudly bearing the golden eagle of the empire.  

Tucked into his pack is a battle axe, also borrowed from the dwarves.  You never know when you might need to threaten a tree.

Before they set out, he does his best to describe in detail the scene that he was a witness to.

"The men lay under the effects of the spell, as I myself nearly fell prey to.  It enduces a weariness it seems, a powerful effect when coupled with the plants that held them captive.  I do not know what the woman's purpose was in holding them so, but they were clearly there against their will, or with no will left at all."

[sblock=ooc]Taking a breastplate from the dwarven stockroom, leaving his MW Scale Mail in its place.  Also taking a battleaxe.[/sblock]


----------



## Kobold Stew (Jan 25, 2007)

Deuce Traveler said:
			
		

> OOC: And give yourselves 50 XP each for that last round of dialogue.




OOC: eep!  missed out!  

IC:

Danica hurries about, not formally greeting either Barok or the newly freed Ventus. As she passes them, she bends at the waist, and tips her hat, before remembering that she is no longer disguised as a boy. She blushes and continues to fuss about. 

First, she goes to Rix, and spends some time with him, speaking soothing words and holding his paw. She is proud of him, how he never squeaked during the battle, and what great lengths her companions were willing to go for a kobold. _Things have changed so much, since we first met, _ she thinks. _You're a hero now._

She thanks Kel, and says to the Dwarven priests, "Take good care of him now," kisses her finger and presses it between Rix's eyes. She almost skips away, so relieved is she at seeing Rix safe.

She stands, the two crossbows bouncing awkwardly against her legs. _ Hmmm. Can't travel like this._ 

As she walks past the sight of the battle, she hesitates where Nefius had stood, and on a hunch, bends her thumb and forefinger into a loop, and says "Show me what glows." She holds her fingers up to her eye, and looks about, to see if there is any hint of Nefius, or anything else. [OOC: casts detect magic] 

Assuming she is satisfied that there is not, if there are ay bodies left, she helps clear them away. She then returns to the Dwarven tunnel, and busies herself helping with the meal. A fist of anxiety catches in her throat as Dartis passes, and she looks down, hoping not to be noticed. _How could I have been so stupid to have thought my magic could help in a deception against Nefius?_ But she swallows it, flicking a remaining curl over her ear as she stirs a pot of some sort of stew.

Aftrer dinner, she looks at her equipment. She is still carrying the magnificent Imperial crossbow, but it was suggested that this could be hers (no one else seemed even interested in it [is this true?]). She compares the weights of the two crossbows--is the Imperial one heavier than her darkwood one? -- [DT, is it?] because if so she will need to shed some weight.

Danica is conscious she is not strong as a real warrior, and rebuilds her pack, starting with replenished bolts that the dwarves have offered, to see if she can carry all her belongings without slowing her ability to move through the forest. She also remembers to move the ink vial to her belt pouch, for next time.

When this is done, she rejoins her friends, and has some stew. Her repacking has taken much of their super time, but it saved her having to make conversation. 

Danica realizes that her disguise failures have been her own fault: her boy disguise was seen through as soon as she encountered someone who had known her before, and she herself has revealed her real secret. So much for that. She takes the silly cap off her head, and unbuttons her collar. _No more secrets._ Her lopsided smile grows as she eats -- it is clear she was hungry -- and by the end of the meal she stands proudly, and looks to make one more change.

She starts to look for a nice, silk blouse among the dwarven women, hoping something meant for a dwarven female child as some sort of formal wear. But something feminine, and something from _here_. [DT, she'll pay for this, if needed.]

[Assuming she finds something: ] Danica pulls it on, and even with the size feels she is positively swimming in fabric, the shoulders of the garment almost reaching her elbows. She tucks it into her travelling pants, her fingers scrath her head above the ears, and that night she sleeps very well.



[OOC: sorry I've been slow posting this week, guys. As for the ring, Danica can use it, but I don't want to be greedy -- if someone else can benefit from it, they probably should.]


----------



## Nephtys (Jan 25, 2007)

Barok ends his salute and nods at Darthis, then greets Danica with appreciation and Silas more briefly before following Chalik and Venthis out, keeping a close eye on the Imperial.  

-
After spending one last night with the woman who warmed his blankets on the trail Barok says his farewells and helps himself to some supplies (bedroll and a tanglefoot bag) before heading out to join the others. 
Having had little sleep and a lot to drink he's not in a cheerful mood, but keeps himself steady and seems competent enough.


----------



## Fenris (Jan 25, 2007)

Throughout the night of the celebration and into the morning of the preparations Dartis finds time to speak with each member individually.

Barok and DT only: [sblock] "Barok, they tell me you are a man of sharp eyes, I charge you with keeping a close watch upon of our captive then. While he has sworn his oath. As you have said an Imperial trap is not out of the question. I have no suspiscions of him, but we will give him enough rope to hang or save himself." [/sblock]

Danica and DT only: [sblock] Dartis has summoned Danica, and when she appears he is taken aback a bit at her transformation. 
"Danica Swann, I wish to thank you for all of your assistance, especially venturing out with Silas to serve as my honor guard against the Imperials. It took a great deal of courage. You are part of why Dorinthia has and will be great. And Dorinthia will always be proud of Her daughters, so long as they stay to to her. I am glad to see that you no longer conceal yourself from your countrymen. You have earned every right to stand alongside Her defenders. You have the gratitude of our remaining peoples, they will not judge you so long as you do not judge yourself. Silas has told me that you found an Imperial crossbow on the field. It looks of excellent quality. Long may you use it against our enemies. Go and enjoy the night, you have earned the opportunity to relax"

OOC: I say we give the ring to Silas, he has a pretty anemic AC and tends to get into melee too much   

[/sblock]

Silas and DT only[sblock]
OOC: I am assuming that you told Dartis about he staff and crossbow. I have suggested to KS that we give you the ring, but want his agreement first.
 "Silas my friend, I am worried. Imperials I will stand before and face a thousand arrows, but fey? The memories of the gnome still haunt me. I will lean heavily upon your knowledge her and well as your and Danica's magic for our next challenge. But we must succeed! To find kinsmen, to find cavalry! Do you know what that would mean to our people? Such hope it would bring!

But still I worry, the Imperials are on their way back to Tallione, but how long will their own schemes keep them occupied? And what do we do with our people Silas? We cannot rely upon the gnomes or the dwarves or the elves forever. Hopefully the reduced Imperial presence will allow the elves to breath a bit more easily and keep us a while longer. But we must find a new home. Arable lands for our farmers. And it must be soon. Our people grow less scattered. We have begun assembling them. We must provide them a direction, a place to go, a place to live......." after a pause Dartis adds, "a king." says Dartis staring into Silas' eyes.

"Do you think our people need these things? Ruminate upon them. Put your Caernite mind to work upon these problem my trusted Advisor, and see what answers you can give me"

[/sblock]


----------



## Nephtys (Jan 25, 2007)

Dartis
[Sblock=spoiler]
Barok winces slightly at the volume of Dartis' voice and rubs his left temple before answering with a grim expression, "I accept your charge, because I do not trust him. But not just because of that. He has the blood of murderers in his veins and wether or not he has done murder against our people he has helped make murder possible for his brothers. It will take a lot more than an oath to make up for that."  
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 25, 2007)

Silas listens solemnly as Ventus makes his oath, nodding his approval at the man's words.  With the ceremony concluded Silas quietly says, "So witnessed, by the peoples of Dorinth, Bermax, and the earth who gave up a portion of herself so that your ancestors might arm themselves."  After, by Dartis' instruction, he leaves to ensure that Ventus if properly equipped by the dwarves then hurries to the meeting with Dartis and King Bermax.

-----

Silas listens to King Bermax's description of the area and later, again to Ventus' tale.  Worrying, Silas stays at the edges of the evenings celebrations.  He participates but the upcoming mission and the extended separation from his family weighs heavily upon him.  Repeatedly, he finds himself watching Danica, surprised at her transformation, and thinking to himself that she will be key to what is to come.  He also looks for Ventus but never catches sight of the man.  Though he frowns a little when he sees Barok he isn't quite sure why and hopes that the man will become a trusted friend.

[sblock=OOC]DT, I think I hit 4th level (6,000 xp, right?).  I forget how we handled acquisition of spells for a wizard's increase in level.  If you could give me a reminder, perhaps in the OOC thread, I would appreciate it.

I suggest we take the dwarves offer to buy the gemstones that were found in the skum cavern.  That would give a total of 260 gp (counting those 10 odd gold coins) to be divided (86 gp, 6 sp, 6 cp each), if you want to do that.  That would nearly finish off all previous treasure.  I think the ring should go to Danica.[/sblock]
[sblock=To Dartis]OOC: Silas would indeed have informed Dartis about the staff and crossbow, especially since the staff was carried by Nefius.

Silas bows as Dartis presents the ring to him.  "Respectfully, Lord, I must decline.  I am well protected by my magics and I feel it would do more good for Danica.  She baffles me, I must confess.  She almost seems ashamed of her magics."  He shakes his head in amazement.  "And I feel that she will be instrumental in our next mission.  I know _nothing_ of the fey except that dryads seemingly prey on human males.  I hope that her gender will provide us some manner of protection.  As well as her magic."  His brow knits together in concern and thought.  "Perhaps I should try to find out more about what she can _do_ with her magic?  Though I'm afraid that no matter how cautiously I proceed I will still tread too heavily."  He sighs.

Returning Dartis' forthright stare with one of his own, Silas says, "I have thought long about these things you bring up already.  I share your worries and fear that once the Tallione finish with their internal squabbles they will once again turn towards the remnants of Dorinth.  We cannot flee them forever.  We need homes and fields, places where we can raise our children in safety.  We need something greater than ourselves, a community, leaders, a king.  Baron Dorin is old, his son lost...and the Shield of Kings has been placed into your hands..."  Unsure if he has brought up something that he shouldn't have, Silas quickly presses on.  "I will continue to consider these things and provide you what counsel I may."[/sblock]


----------



## Kobold Stew (Jan 25, 2007)

Dartis and DT: [sblock] 

Danica is flushed with the compliment that Dartis offers her, and she courtseys low. She pats the crossbow at her side, and nods, her lips pursed at the seriousness of what awaits them. 


OOC: 


You wrote, "I say we give the ring to Silas, he has a pretty anemic AC and tends to get into melee too much   "

Good plan! 


[/sblock]


----------



## Fenris (Jan 25, 2007)

Kobold Stew OOC: 
[sblock] Yeah but he said to give it to you! So take it, he has spells for that sort of thing. [/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jan 25, 2007)

Danica spends some time among the dwarves looking for a more feminine outfit.  She has little luck, as most of the wide dwarven clothes make her look like an apple.  The sorceress does meet a Dorinthian refugee, however, that comes up to her and offers her one of her spare clothes for two gold pieces.  The price is steep, but the woman is in need, and Danica finds that she can't refuse.  She is pleased by her decision, however, as she finds that the dark blue silk blouse fits her perfectly.  From the looks of some of the other men in the camp, it is also shouts female.  Afterwards, Danica disappears for a moment to check up on something outside.

Danica
[sblock]
OOC: Well, because of your 'revelation' dialogue awhile back and this long one now, feel free to give yourself another 50 XP, also.  So you didn't miss out afterall.  The Imperial crossbow is a light crossbow and radiates magic.  Check the OOC thread for details on its stats.

Danica finds no trace of Nefius outside or anything else of interest, but a chill wind blows while she looks, causing her to shiver.  For some reason, Danica knows Nefius survived and that his mind is also on the Dorinthians.  It's as if somehow, he's watching her from far away and when she casts her _detect magic_spell, for a moment she sees a dark figure huddled around a glass sphere and observing an image of Danica inside the crystal ball.  ... but that's just paranoia, right?
[/sblock]

When Silas sees Danica again, he hands her the ring they discovered in the Skum caverns and tells her it will protect her (OOC: _ring of protection +1_).

Ventus stays away from the celebrations, although there aren't many places for him to avoid being seen.  Most people don't notice him during the festivities, but the few that do make him feel uncomfortable indeed.  Since Chalik is stnading guard by his side, he is safe.  Still, he resists the unconscious urge to rest his hand on the pommel of his sword.

Ventus
[sblock]
Good choice with the armor.
[/sblock]

Silas decides to spend much of the evening preparing for the next day, although he doesn't miss out on the last hours of celebration.  He is allowed access to the small dwarven wizard's hall, though from the limited resources it is clear that most dwarves avoid this vocation.

[sblock]
My theory on gaining spells for a wizard is that there must be a place for you to learn the spells.  Since Dorinth's magic schools are all destroyed and Silas is one of the few surviving spellcasters, this is difficult to say the least, hence I usually drop a lot of scrolls and spellbooks for Silas instead.  In this case, though, you are in a dwarven kingdom, so there should be some spellbooks you can copy from.  Pick a first level spell and a second level spell from the PHB to add to your spellbook, and don't worry about the rule where you can only copy one spell down a day.  These are low level spells, and I always hated that rule anyway.
[/sblock]

Kel and Chalik come out to bid the party good luck, as do several other well-wishers that were able to get up early despite their hangovers.  Interestingly enough, King Bermax is not one of them, and you hear that the lord of the mountain was so pleased at the survival of his people that he had a private celebration with five hundred year old dwarven ale, and will likely have one morning that you will not envy.

Silas splits some of the winnings amongst the three previous party members of Silas, Danica, and Dartis.  It comes out to be 86 gp, 6 sp, and 6 cp each.

After making their final arrangements, the party moves to leave.  Ventus serves as their guide through the fields to the east, although instead of going northeast towards where the Dorinthians stood against the Imperials, he cuts to the southeast towards some high hills.  The journey is uneventful, but not without its own tensions as the ex-Imperial soldier is not allowed to take watch, and is himself observed closely in anxiety.  The situation is not helped by Barok's foul mood.  He constantly sips at his waterskin, and by the evening the color returns to his face and he seems to be in better spirits.

The party reaches the foot of the hills on the morning of the second day, and spends most of the following day climbing up hilltops and back down ravines.  As the last minutes of the afternoon tick by, Ventus stops the group in front of a large ring of tall hills that circle, what he says, is the valley where he found the men.  

It doesn't look like an easy climb.  The incline is steep and filled with brambles, and you begin to understand that Ventus' previously rough look may have been less about his treatment by the dwarves and more about his journey.  For a moment the wind picks up, and you briefly believe to hear the attractive voice of a woman singing in an unknown language.


----------



## Nephtys (Jan 26, 2007)

"So, this is it, then." Barok looks up the thorny slope, a bit daunted by the thought of going up that way. "I suggest you let us know if there's another way up mr Ventus, because I don't think we could all climb this slope unnoticed and and I dislike the thought of whatever's up there being prepared for us." 
_Though that voice reminds me of something..._ 
"Perhaps I should go up first to scout the area, to let you all know what's really waiting up there."


----------



## hafrogman (Jan 26, 2007)

Ventus stares up the slope, he remembers it as being much less daunting coming down, but then again, his mind wasn't very clear at that point.

"This is the way that I came.  There may be another, but I could not tell you of it.  Scout as you wish, but I would advise you to guard your ears against the siren's song.  Together we may stand a chance, aiding each other to break the spell, but alone you will be easy prey, and we will not know your fate."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jan 26, 2007)

New post in the OOC thread.


----------



## Nephtys (Jan 27, 2007)

"I'll keep my distance" he says and begins climbing, cursing in his mind as he is scratched by the thorny brambles.

ooc: He'll scout out the area, doing his best to keep hidden ans silent and avoids the source of the singing as much as possible while still getting a good look.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jan 27, 2007)

The party watches as Barok climbs to the top of the hill, doing a fairly good job of staying quiet despite the brambles and undergrowth.  Soon, he disappears from sight.

Barok
[sblock]
You climb upwards, and reach the top of the hill with confidence that you've moved as quietly as possible under the circumstances.  You hear a hauntingly beautiful song that pulls at you, and makes you want to rush into the grove below.  In the twighlight you gaze upon the grove below, a scene that should be breathtaking in it's natural majesty.  The grove of trees and tall grass is about 200 feet in diameter, with a shining pond that surrounds a small isle.  On the tiny isle stands a great oak, but it's leaves and branches look twisted and wrong in a way that you can't quite understand.  You believe you see a couple of figures underneath the great oak, but the twighlight conditions make them hard to make out.

Do you want to head back to the party, or continue to navigate around the rim of the grove for a different perspective?
[/sblock]


----------



## Nephtys (Jan 27, 2007)

[sblock=DT]Barok keeps moving around the rim, the song making him reluctant to go back down. he tries staying behind cover as much as possible, as he both tries to observe what happens on the island and look for hidden foes along the periphery (and trying to find an easier way for the others to ascend). Knowing little about matters pertaining to the fey he's still not convinced it's not an imperial ambush. _Though it would be a shame to have to kill whoever is creating such beautiful music._[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jan 27, 2007)

Barok
[sblock]
As Barok moves around the periphery he notices that the power of the song pulls stronger at him the closer he gets to the isle.  At one point he is definitely sure that there are two figures by the oak tree, and one seems to be stroking the face of the second.

He also notices that to the north of the grove is another grove previously unnoticed and on the top of another collection of hills below the ones he stands on.  The second grove is a fifteen minute walk away, in his estimation, and in the center are three giant oak trees.  These seem more natural than the twisted tree on the isle and does not fill him with the same sense of foreboding.
[/sblock]


----------



## Nephtys (Jan 27, 2007)

[sblock=DT]
ooc: Does he know enough about nature to guess that those trees are also fey, and probably houses benign kin to the singing nature-spirit?

_Such a wonderful way to die_, he muses to himself... _Maybe the Imperial didn't lie, after all. _ [/sblock]
He returns to the others to let them know what he has learned.

"It doesn't seem to be an Imperial ambush," he admits grudgingly to the group after saluting the Baron, "but some sort of tree-bonded fairy with a captivated humanoid under her spell. I did not come close enough to see wether she intended to mate with her captive, eat him, or both, but I got a feeling she's not entirely benign."
He thinks for a moment, then shrugs.
"I did notice something else though, but I don't know if it's relevant. There is another glade on an island close to here with three huge oak trees very similar to the one with the singer. There is a possibility that there are more fairys there, but my feel of the place was very different. While the singer's island filled me with unease, the second island felt more natural.
It might be worth looking into, or not."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jan 27, 2007)

Barok
[sblock]
Barok senses that there is something special about those trees, but beyond that he has little experience to understand more.
[/sblock]


----------



## Kobold Stew (Jan 27, 2007)

Danica stands there, listening to the description. When she worked as a messenger, her habit had always been to avoid forest spirits and fey--give them room, and they don't bother you had been her cautious assessment. 

She stands there with a cool wind blowing past, her rat poking its nose out of a small pocket in her backpack.

"I don't suppose we want to just go around all this...?" she asks with a smile across her face.


----------



## Fenris (Jan 27, 2007)

"Not as long as there are Dorinthians in there, no" replies Dartis to Danica.


"Barok, is the way into the valley easily on the far side? In any case I think that may be an easier way in. If the malevolence is less or absent from that side as you sensed, we may get farther into the valley with less risk." suggests Dartis


----------



## hafrogman (Jan 28, 2007)

Ventus watched and waited in silence for Barok's return.  When the Dorinthian came back to the group, Ventus was able to breathe a little easier.  If he had fallen prey to the music's lure, it would have been difficult to earn any trust.  As it was, Ventus was relieved that the song and the woman and her tree were all still as he had seen them.  He had half begun to doubt his own sanity.

He listens to the Dorinthians discussing the approach, and the description of the second glade piques his interest.

"It is good that at least one captive still remains.  It means that she has not simply killed them all since I was here last.  The second area seems of interest.  Tell me, was it surrounded by the same strange grass as the other tree?  The song is bait to draw prey near, but it seemed as if the grass itself is what was holding your kinsmen captive."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jan 28, 2007)

Barok remembers seeing grass, but not as tall and wild as that in the first glade.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Jan 28, 2007)

"I don't suppose anyone has any beeswax we could use in our ears? Or perhaps when we get to the top we should tie ourselves together? Spells like these often work to reduce the will of an individual--as a group, we might be okay."

Danica shrugs as she says this -- she is guessing, but wants to be helpful.


----------



## Nephtys (Jan 28, 2007)

ooc: Did Barok find an easier way in?

"We can't fight this creature all bound up together. But blocking our ears might work I suppose, the enchantment felt stronger the closer I got to the singing. Guess I should have tried holding my hands over my ears, we can try that once we get up there and decide then wether we want to stuff mud into our ears.
 But I think we should take a closer look at the other glade, if this thing has enemies or disappointed relatives it could be helpful to us. And if they too turn out to be hostile to men at least their lawn looked less feral."


----------



## Kobold Stew (Jan 28, 2007)

Danica nods, her eyebrows thrust up in mock despair. _How does one attack killer grass?_  she wonders.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jan 28, 2007)

Barok leads the party the long way down the hill, around the base of the raised earth, and up and over a smaller hill away from the twisted grove.  Only a third of a mile from the grove with the trapped Dorinthians lies another grove, this one with three large oak trees in the middle, the tallest being the center one.  The grass is wild and comes up to your ankles, but doesn't seem threatening.  You are about 100 feet from the oaks when you see a mountain lion rise up from where it was resting at the base of the trees and pace back and forth, watching you warily and with a surprising amount of intelligence.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Jan 28, 2007)

Danica notices the large cat, and anticipates a charge, and starts to walk towards it. She leaves her crossbow at her hip, but she extends the pinky of her left hand, the rest of which is in a fist. She will walk up to fifty feet.

[OOC: readied action, if the mountain lion should charge or attack, cast ray of enfeeblement.]


----------



## Fenris (Jan 28, 2007)

Dartis starts to reach for his bow, but the strange actions of the puma, along with the light of intelligence in its eye makes him hold for a moment. His martial urges push him to draw, yet he fights it, telling himslef that here thye were dealing with fey and fairies. He wished they had Alexander with them.

As Danica advances, Dartis keeps a careful watch on her, the puma and the large oaks.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jan 28, 2007)

Brave Danica is the first to step slowly forward, her hands away from her weapons in a sign of peace.  Dartis is more wary, but steps in next to her and is ready to move at the first note of danger.  Suddenly, the party notices that the bark of the trees begin to morph, and from them three women appear before you, whose dark skin is like that of an oak.  The one in the center looks older and matronly.  She calls out to you, "Manlings, you should not be in this forest.  These are dark times for those who wish to travel amongst us.  Already, many men have come and many men have fallen.  For your own safety, we urge those of peaceful intent to turn back."


----------



## Fenris (Jan 28, 2007)

Dartis stares at the transformation, jaw open for a moment, but as the women speak, he regains his tongue.

"Our apologies ladies of the forest, we did not mean to intrude. But tidings of these dark times have come to us. We know that many men have fallen. Indeed that is why we come here. They are our countrymen, our friends and family, our kin. We have come to take them home. Is there some way that we can rescue them. I humbly ask for your guidance and wisdom."  asks Dartis reverentially.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jan 28, 2007)

The three women of bark turn to look at each other for a moment, then they begin to speak in a language that sounds like elven, and yet different.  Finally, they turn back once again to the party, and the older tree-woman speaks once more.  "My daughter, Trieste, is the one that has captured your men.  It is odd she has not killed them, for that has recently been her way with strangers that venture into her glade.  She has turned wicked ever since Morduk the Corrupter had stolen her heart from her oak tree through his dark magic and trickery.  Morduk had come to our forest and taken over a small temple to a forgotten, but evil god.  He fell in love with Trieste, and when she did not return his love, he stole her heart and cursed her.  To return Trieste to normal, you must confront Morduk and return her heart by placing it inside the dark hole in her oak tree that was created when Morduk ripped the beating treasure from its core.  Morduk's temple can be found on the top of the largest of hills."  Upon finishing her speech, the woman points upwards to a tall hill that stands above the rest a mile to the north.  It is late, but you can still make out what looks to be a structure or rock formation at its summit.


----------



## Fenris (Jan 28, 2007)

"I thank you for your wisdom, we shall go both to restore my kinsmen to us and and to restore your daughter to you. Tell me though lady of the forest. How shall we know Morduk the Corruptor and how shall we know your daughter heart?" asks Dartis


----------



## hafrogman (Jan 28, 2007)

Ventus stands respectfully back from the three women while they discuss the priest Marduk with the Dorinthians.  His eyes narrow somewhat at the reference to those killed by Trieste in the past.  How many men had met there doom here already?  The three women seem strangely unconcerned with the fate of their daughter, or her captives.  Were they no match for Marduk, or simply too uncaring to act?

He gazes upwards, considering what passes for a temple to an evil god in this glade.  Their path seemed clear, but at least for now he looked to Dartis for the lord's instructions.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jan 28, 2007)

"You will know them," she answers.  "Morduk is a mighty warrior-mage, and you will know and sense his great power.  He has never been defeated, and he single-handedly slew Trieste's animal guardians.  As for her heart, it will also be familiar to you.  Remember, neither the heart or Trieste's oak or Trieste is to be harmed.  If you do not restore her, we will not aid you in restoring your friends.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jan 28, 2007)

OOC: I just wanted to add that for this part of the adventure, Dartis is mounted on Swift, but everyone else is currently on foot.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Jan 28, 2007)

Danica is somewhat surprised at the candour of the tree spirits, and at their trust of the interlopers, among whom she is numbered. As Dartis takes control of the conversation with the fey women, Danica lowers her gaze, and slowly steps back to join with the others. 

When they indicate the temple, Danica looks up, and a small shiver runs down the base of her neck. But her obligation is clear, and Morduk must be stopped. She turns to Dartis, gives a nod when she catches his eye, and waits expectantly.


----------



## Nephtys (Jan 28, 2007)

Barok keeps to the back, knowing that he lacks the charisma needed to parlay with the fey. He briefly considers wether it would be a better choice simply to kill the corrupted dryad than to take their chances with Morduk, but keeps his thoughts to himself.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jan 28, 2007)

The party is in agreement, at least verbally, on the course of action.  They leave the three dryads and head towards the location of Morduk.  As they travel, they seem to have the feeling that they are being watched.  Occasionally, there is a flutter in the trees or in the brush and instead of moving away, the animals sound like they are following the path of the party.  Danica believes that she sees the glint of eyes watching her from the vegetation, while Barok notes that the mountain lion is following them from a distance.  It's as if the entire forest keeps a close eye on their activities.

As the party reaches the base of Morduk's hill, they notice a couple of large animal skeletons.  As they climb, the skeletons and mostly-decayed carcasses grow more frequent, as if there was once a great battle on this hill and nature lost.  All the animal bodies have signs of a violent death from arrows, burn marks, and what seems to be a huge sword.  The animals stop following at this point.

The party gets within 200 feet of the hill's summit, and can make out a tall granite building.  The face of it is plain, with two pillars holding an arched roof.  Two granite statues of grotesque winged creatures have been carved where the pillars meet the roof.  The stone double doors that lead into the building are open, though the shadows hide the details of the interior.


----------



## Nephtys (Jan 28, 2007)

"Damn," Barok curses quietly to himself (but loud enough to be heard by the others) "I'd hate to have to face the one who did this in fair combat, but maybe we can kill him in his sleep. The fairies have obviously been spying on him for some time, maybe they know more about his habits, or any guards he might have?"


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 29, 2007)

Silas seems preoccupied every since setting out from the Dwarven stronghold.  Now, staring up at the ancient temple he finally starts to regain some of his old animation.  "Ah!  If you discount those hideous statues this temple is clearly in the classical style of the third..."  He coughs with a bit of embarrassment as he cuts himself off saying, "It's fairly old."

He looks over at Barok, hoping that he hasn't offended the man with his interuption.  "The fey may know more about this Morduk but getting them to speak in anything other than circles may be difficult.  _'...her heart will be familiar to you...'_?"  He shakes his head then absent-mindedly reaches back to readjust the Python rod that he has wedged behind his pack.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Jan 29, 2007)

"For Dornithia..." Danica offers, as the party stops.  She begins to walk forward, crossbow in hand, ready for anything, to within 40' of the open gate.


----------



## Fenris (Jan 29, 2007)

Kobold Stew said:
			
		

> "For Dornithia..." Danica offers




"For Dorinthia!" affirms Dartis giving Danica a grin in either acknowledgement or agreement. 

His eyes focused on Danica a little longer. Dartis still marveled at the transformation she had undergone. More and more she was truely a Daughter of Dorinthia.

Dartis brought his attention back to the temple.

"Silas, we make it through this, and I'll listen to what ever lecture you want. Barok, do you want point or shall I? Whoever doesn't can pair up with Ventus in the second row. So far your tale is true Ventus, I can release you now, your oath fulfilled, if you do not wish to venture into the temple"  offers Dartis as he pulls out his bow and nocks an arrow.


----------



## Nephtys (Jan 29, 2007)

"Oh, what the hell... I'll go first." _Bloody heroes setting a bad example_... he smiles as if to some inward joke. "You stay thirty feet behind me."
He passes Danica, giving her an admiring glance, _What a woman_, and walks quietly into the gate, passing from shadow to shadow.

ooc: 
Hide (Dex)............ 10 (6+4)
Listen (Wis)........... 6
Move Silently (Dex)... 10 (6+4)
Search (Int)........... 6
Spot (Wis)............. 6


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 29, 2007)

Silas smiles his thanks at Dartis.  "For Dorinthia!" he echoes, a moment too late and perhaps a tad too loud, as Danica, then Barok move forward.  Quickly he casts his _Extended Mage Armor_ spell then with an awkward tug pulls the recently adjusted staff out to hold in his right hand.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jan 29, 2007)

As you approach the temple, you hear a gutteral growl emenate from the darkness of the open portals.  Four hairy and horned bow-wielding humanoids walk out, each with the lower body of a goat.  They each nock an arrow and watch your approach with unease as a voice bellows from behind them.  "I smell... humans..."

Heavy footsteps are heard approaching the temple doors.  "First she sends her pets, then she curses me so that I may not use the greatest of my magics, and now she sends human assassins."  The gutteral growl is heard again and grows angrier.

"I will slay her assassins, and I will wear their bones as jewelry."  Footprints appear in the grime of the temple steps, although the walker is not visible to the eye.  "Then, I will go to her glade, and take her other daughters like I have taken away her eldest then give them to my servants to do as they wish.  I will burn down her ancient oak and spread its ashes across the rivers of this place and make this wood my own."

The four minions of the creature snicker, becoming more confident in their master's invisible presence.  "I will do this with ease, for I am Morduk, third son of Krill the Binder, slayer of Ghul Dat, and enslaver of the dryad Trieste.  Turn away, mortals, else look upon your death."  So saying this, Morduk releases his invisibility and appears in the middle of his four archers.  It's an ogre, but one wielding a greatsword and with a surprising amount of intelligence shining behind his eyes.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jan 29, 2007)

Barok
[sblock]
As you pass from brush to brush, getting closer to the temple along the way, you see that the five humanoids haven't seemed to notice your presence and are fixated upon the rest of the party.  You easily make it to their flank, and are about 30 feet from the closest of the archers.
[/sblock]


----------



## Nephtys (Jan 29, 2007)

_Fee, fye, foe, fum, we're screwed up the... _ Barok thinks to himself as he tries to maneuver himself behind the ogre.


----------



## hafrogman (Jan 29, 2007)

Ventus pauses for a moment as the others march forth with their battle cry.  Dartis's offer of freedom gives him pause for a moment, but although his duty to his captors may be lifted, he still wishes to free the man who released him from Trieste's song.  He pulls forth his shield from his back and draws his blade.  His own battle cry catches in his throat as old habits die hard.  He follows the others silently for a moment before whispering to himself.

"For justice."

He pushes himself past Danica, Silas and Dartis, shaking his head to himself.

"Mages, archers and skirmishers, what kind of front line is that?  Stand behind me."

At the appearance of the ogre, Ventus begins to regret his decision to accompany the Dorinthians, and more so to stand at the forefront.  But he still has a duty to discharge.  The taunting words of Morduk stir his ire, and he gazes into the eyes of his foe.  Free of his obligations, he is his own man to act as he sees fit.  He takes a single step forward, eyeing the humanoids warily.

"Your nose does you justice, Morduk, son of Krill.  Humans we are indeed, but I am no assassin to skulk in the night for money.  However, we have come to demand that you release the heart of the dryad to us."


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 29, 2007)

Silas halts when the archers make an appearance.  His hand, deft with practice, slips inside the bulky pouch at his belt and he fingers the broken fragment of tortoise shell.  He gives his companions a quick glance to determine who might be best protected by his spell but then guiltily prepares to cast the spell, _Protection from Arrows_, upon himself.  He will, however, wait until Morduk replies to Ventus before deciding take an action that might be considered hostile.

OOC: Ready an action to cast his spell _Protection from Arrows_ on himself if Morduk attacks.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jan 29, 2007)

The ogre chuckles at Ventus' request.  "No, I do not think so little human.  She refused to love me, so I took her heart instead and remade her so that she would appreciate me more.  With this act, I've hurt the dryad mother more than any piercing of my sword would have managed.  Begone humans.  Are your lives so cheap that you would throw them away?"  As the party gets closer (40' from lead archers, 45' from Morduk, 50' from rear archers) they realize that they see fear in Morduk's eyes and those  of his companions.  Morduk looks prepared to fight, but he looks less than healthy.  You wonder if it is the result of the dryad mother's curse that he mentioned.

Barok
[sblock]
Moving from brush to rocks that have fallen from the structure, you are now moving behind one of the rear archers and are 10' away.
[/sblock]

Rough Map, not to scale:
a= archers
M= Morduk
B= Barok
S= Silas
D= Dartis
Da = Danica
V= Ventus

...............................
......B.......................
...........a.......a.........
...............M..............
...........a.......a..........
...............................
...............................
...............................
...........V..................
..............S...Da...D....
...............................


----------



## Nephtys (Jan 29, 2007)

Deuce Traveler said:
			
		

> " Are your lives so cheap that you would throw them away?"




_Apparently so_, Barok smiles to himself as he silently moves forwards and stabs his rapier into the back of the Ogre, hoping (but not really caring) that it's not the last thing he does.

If he doesn't think he can advance unnoticed all the way to Mardok he will attack the nearest archer instead.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jan 30, 2007)

Barok appears behind the ogre-mage, and before the two archers that he passes can react, he surprises everyone by silencing Morduk in the middle of his chuckling with a rapier in his back.  Morduk turns and waves his greatsword, but at that moment a growl can be heard and a familiar-looking mountain lion appears from the opposite side of the temple and also attacks.  The large cat slices a gash into Morduk's forearm.

Suddenly the forest comes alive, the sounds of animals coming from all around the base of the hill.  Flocks of birds fly around you in a swirl of chaotic frenzy.  Morduk concentrates for a second and becomes gaseous, but it only last for a moment before he rematerializes.  It's as if this part of his magic has failed him, and the fear in his eyes grows.

OOC: Surprise round over.  Actions?

Rough Map, not to scale:
a = archers
M = Morduk
B = Barok
S = Silas
D = Dartis
Da = Danica
V = Ventus
c = Mountain Lion

...............................
...............................
...........a..B....a.........
...............M.c...........
...........a.......a..........
...............................
...............................
...............................
...........V..................
..............S...Da...D....
...............................


----------



## Nephtys (Jan 30, 2007)

Barok laughs at the expression in the Ogre Mages eyes, moves to flank him and attacks with both his weapons. "Come on you bastards! Charge!"  He cries out cheerfully to his companions.

ooc:

AC: 18 (10+4(dex)+4(armor))
FF: 14
T: 14

Bab: +2
Attack: Masterwork Rapier +5 (1d6+2)
Full Attack: Masterwork Rapier +3 (1d6+2 18-20x2) and Masterwork Dagger +3 (1d4+1 19-20x2)

Sneak attack +2d6,


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 30, 2007)

Silas flinches from the chaos of the birds and the screeching, baying, howling of the surrounding beasts as the battle begins.  He feels the barest amount of pity for Morduk but it doesn't prevent him from casting the python rod to the ground and commanding its magics.  "Kerastes!  Come forth and coil about mine enemies!"


----------



## Kobold Stew (Jan 30, 2007)

As Marduk appears, Danica stands puzzled at the inherent paradox of this creature. As she stands there, she realizes that she has not cast Mage Armor recently, and that she's going to have to remember to do that, to keep it up.

Be that as it may, her magics are needed elsewhere. She feels liberated not hiding her spellcasting, and as she raises her crossbow to her eye, she announces, "Marduk, you are weaker than you think", thereby casting Ray of Enfeeblement on the Greatsword-wielding Ogre.

Then she falls forward to the ground, prone, and levels her corssbow at the nearest archer.


----------



## hafrogman (Jan 30, 2007)

*Ventus 32/32*

Ventus looks to where Morduk and Barok are now locked in combat.

"It seems that you leave us no choice."

His boots churn the ground under his feet as he pushes himself forward into combat with the ogre and his minions.

[sblock=ooc]Charge the nearest archer.
Attack +10
1d6+4

AC: 14[/sblock]


----------



## Fenris (Jan 30, 2007)

Nephtys said:
			
		

> Barok laughs at the expression in the Ogre Mages eyes, moves to flank him and attacks with both his weapons. "Come on you bastards! Charge!"  He cries out cheerfully to his companions.





Dartis smiles at barok, now this one has potential he thinks. Hell of a way to signal an attack.

Dartis looses a quick pair of arrows at the orge as he spurs Swift on towards the closest archer.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Jan 30, 2007)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> "Mages, archers and skirmishers, what kind of front line is that?  Stand behind me."




As she lies on the ground, pointing her crossbow at an Ogre, Danica replays Ventus' words in her head. _That was actually quite nice of him,_ she thinks. _Thanks._


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jan 30, 2007)

Dartis moves first, and he holds Swift steady with a leg grip, while firing two arrows towards the ogre.  One misses, but the other not only hits, but catches Morduk in his lung (critical hit).

Silas moves next and takes a few steps forwards before placing his staff onto the ground.  As he speaks his command, the staff becomes a deadly python and races towards one of the satyr archers.  The creature grapples onto its victim, and coils around him with enough pressure to cause him to yelp in pain and drop his bow for a dagger.

Danica then moves, her spell bursting from her crossbow and contacting Morduk, but he resists her magic's affect.  At the same time, the mountain lion strikes at the ogre, but also misses.  One of the satyrs close to Barok levels his bow and shoots the rogue, grazing him (-3 hps to Barok.  Ventus rushes forward and attacks the closest archer that is unengaged, but misses.  

Morduk swings his huge sword, connecting with the dryad's mountain lion and cleaving it in two.  The creature never even has a chance to scream.

The second archer that is close to Barok also fires his bow, and leaves another gash across the rogue's body (-4 more hps to Barok.  The rogue is unfazed and somehow manages to duck underneath the ogre-mages arm and drive his rapier upwards into Morduk's lowered throat.  The ogre lets out a gargled howl of pain before stumbling backwards and onto his back, seemingly dead.

The satyr that Ventus attacked lowers its head and butts at the fighter, but the ex-soldier easily knocks his horns away with a quick move of his shield.  The constricted satyr attempts to stab at the python with a dagger, but only manages to fit himself, though the blade does it no harm.

Suddenly you hear a screaching from above, as the two grotesque statues come to life from off the pillars and dive towards the party.  One swoops down and attacks Dartis, but misses before launching itself back up into the sky.  The second one dives down at Silas, and manages to scratch the abjurer with a deep gash despite his protective magics (-5 hps to Silas.  This gargoyle also flies back up into the air.


----------



## hafrogman (Jan 30, 2007)

Seeing the ogre fall, Ventus continues his confrontation with the Satyr archer.  He keeps one eye on the skies and the other on his foe as he stabs once more.

[sblock=ooc]Attack +8
1d6+4
AC: 16[/sblock]


----------



## Kobold Stew (Jan 30, 2007)

At the appearance of the stone gargoyles, Danica shifts her attention from the satyr [not "ogre" as in previous post] archer to them.  Can she, from her now prone position, get one in her sights?  If so she fires a crossbow bolt, and reloads.


----------



## Nephtys (Jan 30, 2007)

Barok casts one last glance at the dying ogre, something sadistic gleaming in his eyes for a moment, before moving around the crumbled body to flank the archer fighting Ventus.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jan 30, 2007)

Kobold Stew said:
			
		

> At the appearance of the stone gargoyles, Danica shifts her attention from the satyr [not "ogre" as in previous post] archer to them.  Can she, from her now prone position, get one in her sights?  If so she fires a crossbow bolt, and reloads.




OOC: She can.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Jan 30, 2007)

Deuce Traveler said:
			
		

> OOC: She can.





OOC:  Then she does!


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 30, 2007)

*Silas 19/24; AC 14*

Silas stumbles back from the slashing attacks of the diving statue.  _How can such beasts of stone fly!_ he silently wonders.  With a bit of worry, and feeling that his protections aren't quite enough, he cast _Shield_.

[sblock=OOC]_Shield_ will make his AC 18.
Also, I'm assuming that since the proper conditions were never filled that Silas never cast his _Protection from Arrows_ spell.  If that's wrong, please let me know.[/sblock]


----------



## Fenris (Jan 31, 2007)

Dartis lers out a whoop as his second arrow fly true. The Rider was with him today. Mounted on Swift with a bow in hand gave him a thrill that countered any anxiety over this battle.

As he ducks out of the way of the gargoyles claws he thinks _"Great, flying rocks, Silas will want to spend a few days studying at the peebles we leave"_

Still there were archers and Barok and Ventus were outnumbered on the steps of the temple. Two arrows again shoot forth towards an archer this time.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jan 31, 2007)

OOC: Silas never did get around to casting _protection from arrows_.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jan 31, 2007)

Silas casts his spell, and feels the magical _shield_ protect him.  Next to him, Dartis moves Swift forward a few feet before shooting two arrows at the satyr that engaged Ventus.  The first misses, but the second bounces off the creature's shoulder blade.  It's as if the satyr has a resistance to normal weapons.

Danica fires at the same target, and catches the satyr in the thigh.  The sorceress almost jumps up in fear when she hears a horrible shriek of pain, and she sees that the other nearby archer is crushed to death by Silas' python.

One of the satyrs near Barok attacks the rogue, but he nimbly spins out of the way.

Ventus attacks the satyr that is beginning to look like a pincushion because of Dartis and Danica.  He uses his shield to get in close to his opponent, then flicks the wrist of his sword arm upwards, gutting the creature badly, although it still stands.

The other satyr near Barok tries to butt the rogue, but he nimbly dodges away and moves towards Ventus' opponent.  As Barok tries to slip away, one of the satyrs catches him with a dagger (-1 hp to Barok).  Barok is able to flank Ventus' critically wounded opponent and stab it with his rapier.  Unfortunately, the satyr's skin deflects the blow.

The two gargoyles attack once more.  This time Danica is a target, and she cries out in surprise as a claw rakes her shoulder, slashing both skin and the blouse she paid 2 gold pieces for (-3 hps to Danica and you'll never get that stain out).  Ventus is the target of the second gargoyle, which does get through his armor (-5 hps to Ventus).


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jan 31, 2007)

Current HPs (current/max):

Danica 15/18
Silas 14/19
Dartis 29/29
Ventus 27/32
Barok 13/21?


----------



## hafrogman (Jan 31, 2007)

Ventus winces as the gargoyle's claws rake his back, but Danica's cry catches his attention more.  He cannot defend the others against the gargoyles while he is embroiled in a battle, seperated from the group.

He shrugs off the wounds and continues his focus on the archers.  He stabs out once more hoping to quickly drop the satyrs, allowing him to focus on the airborne threat.

[sblock]Continue to focus on the satyrs for now, moving for the most wounded if the current one drops.[/sblock]


----------



## Kobold Stew (Jan 31, 2007)

Danica rolls on her back to reload the crossbow. The pain in her shoulder hurts, but it does not distract her from her task at hand. From her position, she sees one of the gargoyles circling above her, and she sends a bolt coursing through the air towards it. Ten she reloads, conscious of the moisture seeping from the dirt surrounding the castle through her back.


----------



## Nephtys (Jan 31, 2007)

Barok bagins to feel the pain of his wounds and suddenly realises the dangerous situation he's in. No longer so keen on continuing the battle he sneers at the Satyres "Why are you still fighting, fools, can't you see your master is dead?", and once again tries to impale the same satyr on his weapons.


ooc: About HPs, I wasn't sure how you wanted them determined, but 21 is as good as any other number.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Jan 31, 2007)

Hearing Barok's words, Danica too calls out, "Somebody should keep an eye on the Ogre's corpse. You never know what will happen with a wizard."


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 31, 2007)

Silas looks from the archers to the flying creatures and back again.  He's not certain which is the greater threat but his companions seem to be doing some damage against the archers while the other creatures are fairly uncontested.  For the moment.  _Let's see if I can bring one down within reach of our warriors..._  Arcane words and phrases rumble from him as he raises one hand and points his palm at one of the flying creatures as it swoops within 30 feet of him.  A bolt of scorching light shoots from his palm and towards one of the creatures.

[sblock=OOC]Silas 19/24; AC 18
Casting _Scorching Ray_: ranged touch +2, 4d6 fire damage.[/sblock]


----------



## Fenris (Feb 1, 2007)

Kobold Stew said:
			
		

> Hearing Barok's words, Danica too calls out, "Somebody should keep an eye on the Ogre's corpse. You never know what will happen with a wizard."





"Aye"  acknowledges Dartis and fires two more arrows at a satyr while urging Swift up the steps towards Morduk

OOC: [sblock] Since Swift hasn't got any fun yet   , I'll let him stomp on Morduk's head a bit to make sure he's dead. Is Morduk's sword an orge sized greatsword, or just a normal greatsword he used one handed? [/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 3, 2007)

Dartis' two arrows impact the satyr, but the first bounces off its tough skin, while the second only draws a trickle of blood.  He moves Swift towards Morduk, but cannot get there immediately due to the melee happening in front of him.

Danica rolls onto her back and fires straight up at the gargoyle that last harmed her.  The creature grins at her and freezes for a moment at the sight of the small woman trying to harm it with a mortal weapon.  This is no normal weapon, however, and no normal girl.  The magic of the crossbow charges her projectile, and she fires the best shot of her life, hitting the monster through the left eye.  It shrieks and begins to plummet to the ground, where a waiting Silas lets loose with his own magic and cooks the gargoyle into a twisted mound of hard flesh. (Critical by Danica)

Silas' python uncoils from the archer it killed and moves towards its head to begin its feast.

One of the satyrs fighting Barok stabs the rogue in the side, which causes the former scout to sway from bloodloss (-3 hps to Barok and not looking too good).

Ventus attacks the satyr in front of him, but catches the beastman in the ribs with his short sword, driving the point four inches deep before twisting and yanking outwards.  The archer gives a long moan, and falls while trying unsuccessfully to keep his guts inside.

The second satyr attacking Barok flanks the rogue, but fails to hit him.  Barok returns the favor, but only barely manages to get through the satyr's tough skin.

Before he can even take a moment to look up, the gargoyle gets by Ventus' armor and slashes the Imperial with a deep gash to his neck before soaring back skyward (-6 hps to Ventus from critical hit).

As Barok and Dartis watch in horror, the body of Morduk disappears.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 3, 2007)

...............................
...............................
.................aBa.........
.............G................
.................V...p.......
...................D..........
...............................
...............................
...............................
..............S...Da.........
...............................


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 3, 2007)

Current HPs (current/max):

Danica 15/18
Silas 14/19
Dartis 29/29
Ventus 21/32
Barok 10/21


----------



## Fenris (Feb 3, 2007)

Dartis utters an oath upon seeing the body of Morduk disappear.

"Sorcery! The Rider take him and his minions."  

Dartis seeing the plight of Barok, spurs Swift onward up the steps attempting to run down one of the satyrs.

OOC: [sblock] Charge for a bull rush. Also I didn;t get a response on the size of Murduk's sword. Addtionally, since this will be Swifts actual attack, I will ready the Shield of Kings and draw my sword and if I can manage it, put away my bow    [/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 4, 2007)

OOC: Morduk's sword is a large greatsword, although that too has disappeared.  Also, Dartis can switch weapons along with putting his bow away while allowing Swift to attack, but he cannot attack himself during this round.


----------



## Fenris (Feb 4, 2007)

OOC: Then attack Swift shall!


----------



## Kobold Stew (Feb 4, 2007)

At Dartis' cry, Danica whirls around -- her fear over the ogre's corpse has been realized, and she curses herself for getting distracted by the gargoyles. _I'm not a real fighter..._ she thinks to herself, as she raises her crossbow to the square where Marduk had been. He needs to stand, she knows, as she points the crossbow at the empty area where the wizard's corpse, not a corpse, had been. She squeezes the trigger, firing into the space where she imagines he might be standing. 

The bolt flies through the air...


----------



## Nephtys (Feb 4, 2007)

Barok sneers in irritation at his useless weapons and instead tries to trip the least wounded of the Satyres flanking him, when he sees the Ogres body disappear. "Bloody Hell..."


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 4, 2007)

"Ha ha!" crows a gloating Silas at the downed flying creature.  He looks around to see if anyone witnessed his (and Danica's) victory over the creature.  Seeing that everyone is involved in battles of their own he looks to see where he might be most useful and, seeing that the python is about to eat the downed archer instead of moving to attack another one, he yells out a command, "Attack the archer!"

Drawing the wand of magic missiles from where he has it stashed in his sleeve, Silas fires a missile at one of the remaining archers.


----------



## Fenris (Feb 4, 2007)

OOC: Maybe Silas should worry about the _other _ gargoyle first?


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 5, 2007)

OOC: Hey, the man is enjoying his moment.


----------



## Fenris (Feb 5, 2007)

Deuce Traveler said:
			
		

> OOC: Hey, the man is enjoying his moment.





OOC: Nah, Silas just doesn't want to hurt _rocks_.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 5, 2007)

Silas' snake stops in mid-preparation, snaps its jaw back into form, and crawls towards another archer.  Silas himself fires at the closest archer, but his miss is a critical one and he instead shoots Barok in the shoulder! (-2 hps to Barok).

Dartis charges into the mix and has Swift attack the archer to its left.  It's a hard hit, but the hooves barely make a dent in the creature's tough hide.  The python moves to bind the other archer, but it also misses its strike.

Danica fires at where she thought the ogre-mage last was, but strikes nothing, confirming her worry that he is no longer there or standing at the same location.

One of the archers butts Barok with his horns, but the rogue manages to stay standing despite the force of the impact (-1 hp to Barok).

Ventus attacks the archer that the python missed, but also misses with his strike.  The second archer hits Barok once more with a dagger, driving it deeply in the bleeding rogue's body (-4 hps to Barok).

Silas yells as the second gargoyle takes revenge on him, slashing him from behind ( -4 hps to Silas).

Barok attacks next, and successfully trips the archer next to Ventus for the Imperial to easily strike down.  In that same moment, however, Morduk reappears next to Dartis.

The party hears a triumphant roar as the ogre-mage appears next to the horsed noble.  The whistling of his mighty sword causes the air to shriek as the blade tears through space and impacts against the noble's armor with a sickening sound of metal tearing against metal.  Links from Dartis' chain shirt are torn apart, with many of them landing as far as Danica.  Luckily, its not a fatal wound as the armor takes the brunt of the punishment.  Still, Dartis' body flies from Swift, and the noble falls onto the ground and onto his back.  You can hear him gasping for air as the wind is forced from his lungs upon impact with the ground (-16 hps to Dartis).  The ogre-mage then ducks down, using Swift as both cover and an obstacle to attacking him.

OOC: Dartis is fine, and can get right back up.  People may want to start using healing potions that were gathered in previous chapters, but never used.

Danica 15/18
Silas 10/19
Dartis 13/29
Ventus 21/32
Barok 3/21


----------



## Nephtys (Feb 5, 2007)

ooc: Improved Trip gives him an aoo against the tripped archer.

As the arrow hits him in the shoulder Barok curses in surprise, and smiles crookedly at Silas "Hey! Thanks Mate. I owe you one."

Barok coughs out a lungful of blood and looks around, searching for a way out but not finding it. There were too many enemies and too many knives about even without inviting them to stab his back. Besides, he'd always known he would end like this; killed in a fight of his own making.
Barok, covered in the blood of half a dozen wounds, keeps fighting.  

ooc: If he can take a 5ft step and flank he will, using both weapons. If he can't he will continue to trip his least wounded opponents.

ooc2: I have no healing potions, but I'm willing to buy some at whatever price the rest of you want to charge   .


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 5, 2007)

Fenris said:
			
		

> OOC: Nah, Silas just doesn't want to hurt _rocks_.




[sblock=OOC]Rocks do crunch pleasantly when struck but that sizzle just isn't there when bathed in fiery arcane fun.

That python needs to get his mind off his stomach and put the squeeze on some satyrs.  I can't believe he missed!

MOST IMPORTANTLY: The missile that Silas fired (see the post above) was from the wand of magic missiles.  I didn't think they could misfire and strike a not-so-innocent bystander.

I'm not sure what healing potions you're referring to, DT.  I only vaguely remember getting any (though that may just be the power of suggestion) and I seem to think that they were being carried by characters who are no longer with us. *shrug*[/sblock]

Silas yelps in surprise as his magical missile flies wide and again as pain lances through his back.  He immediately turns his attention to the gargoyle.  Trusting his companions to deal with the remaining archers he tracks the gargoyle's flight and prepares to cast another spell.  "Fire worked before," he mumbles as he prepares _Burning Hands_.

The ogre's roar draws Silas' attention and he gapes in shock as Dartis is flung from Swift.  Everything seems to be spiraling quickly out of control and Silas wonders, _Perhaps we've bitten off just a bit more than we can chew..._  Hardening his resolve he turns back to the gargoyle and waits until it begins to dive for another attack before casting his spell...


----------



## Kobold Stew (Feb 5, 2007)

Metal shrapnel flies around the teenage girl as she reloads her crossbow and re-aims at the now-visible ogre. Pfft.


----------



## Fenris (Feb 5, 2007)

Dartis stands slowly but deliberately, bringing his shield and sword up.

"Nice hit" he mutters to Morduk

" I thought you would have fled, being the coward that you are, third son of Krill the Kraven. This just proves that you are as stupid as you are ugly. No wonder Trieste rejected you" taunts Dartis.

"Go on order your goats to shoot me, I dare you! For I know you are too cowardly to face me!"

Then, quick as a flash the well trained cavalry man springs into action, leaping back into the saddle and slashing at Morduk even as he spurs Swift to attack the orge.

[sblock=OOC: ] Fast mount is a free action, and since neither Swift nor I need to move, we are hitting him with everything. Since he's  ducking down, and I will be mounted, do I get the higher ground bonus?    [/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 5, 2007)

OOC: Nephtys and GlassEye, sorry for the mistakes.  I didn't notice the feat on one character sheet, and for some reason I thought Silas was using his missile weapon (crossbow).  Oh, and the python did miss.  I rolled a natural 2 for it.  I'll fix the mistakes now:

Barok notices the smoking flesh of the satyr in front of him and realizes that it wasn't a crossbow bolt from Silas that hit him from behind, but was instead a _magic missile_ from the wand in the abjurer's hand.  The magic of this place had twisted the arcane bolt, causing it to follow a straight path through the rogue and into the satyr in front of him.  The damage wasn't from physical injury, but was caused mentally by the shock of the magic passing through him.  Once he realizes this, the rogue shakes the damage off (+2 hps to Barok) and he takes the opportunity to pin his fallen satyr opponent to the ground with his blade, although the metal fails to pass through its skin.

Dartis attempts to quickly mount Swift, but the action is awkward and he has to take an additional hop to accomplish the trick (rolling badly for you guys now, sorry).  This extra second makes it so that Dartis is unable to move Swift into a position for his mount to attack, but the nobleman is able to get his own shot at the ogre-mage but misses (Morduk is too big to get an attack bonus against him for being mounted).

While Silas waits to attack, his python takes advantage of Barok's work and wraps itself tightly around the satyr, causing it to scream in fear as it is completely immobilized.  Danica fires a shot at Morduk, but Dartis and Swift block her vision and her bolt sticks inside the horse's saddle, but luckily does no physical harm.

Ventus moves to attack the satyr that is still fighting, and is able to use his shield to push in between the bloodied Barok and the creature, therefore protecting the rogue.  His ancestral short sword is put to good use, driving itself deep into the archer's shoulder.  It still stands, although it does not look long for this world.  In desperation, it flails wildly with its blade, cutting Ventus' bicep (-4 hps to Ventus).

Morduk sneers at Dartis and disappears before the noble, causing the party to worry about who he will strike next.

The gargoyle dives downwards to strike once more, slashing Danica across the shoulder as she moves to reload (-5 hps to Danica).  It laughs as it begins to take off, but then it hears the casting of magic behind it and turns to catch a furnace of billowing flame from Silas.  Although hurt, the creature is definitely not out, and with a shriek it takes off into the air once more.

But this is when something strange happens.  A cloud of crows spirals around it, and begins to peck at the blistered flesh that Silas' magic had created.  The hundreds of birds each make the best of their moment, flying past the gargoyle's clawed strikes and piercing the weakened portions of its skin.  The gargoyle grows desperate and attempts to fly away, but the formation easily follows it until the murder of crows disappears with it into the sky and the gargoyle's cries grow pitifully weaker and then finally cease altogether.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 5, 2007)

Danica 15/18
Silas 10/19
Dartis 8/29
Ventus 17/32
Barok 5/21


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 5, 2007)

OOC: Forgot Barok's move... oops...

Barok goes last, and takes the opportunity to circle around Ventus and flank the Imperial's weakened opponent.  His strikes both hit, but unfortunately aren't able to puncture through the satyr's tough skin.


----------



## hafrogman (Feb 5, 2007)

[sblock=ooc]Gotta start watching more on the weekends.  I missed two full rounds.

Two archers left; one grappled, one injured; right?  And an invisible ogre?  The last gargoyle ran away?[/sblock]

Ventus continues to press his attack at the archer, focusing on the foe he can see for now.  He stabs one more at the creature, hoping his aim will prove true and finish off the last of Morduk's minions.  They have been pesky foes, but Barok is obviously suffering the most.

"Barok!  Back off, I can handle him."


----------



## Fenris (Feb 5, 2007)

Deuce Traveler said:
			
		

> Danica 15/18
> Silas 10/19
> Dartis 8/29
> Ventus 17/32
> Barok 5/21




OOC: How did I go from 13 to 8 hp?


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 5, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]Thanks for the fix, DT.  And I wasn't meaning to question you on the python, just exclaiming over what had to be a poor roll.[/sblock]

Silas watches in amazement as the gargoyle flies off and is quickly surrounded and brought down by the murder of crows.  Shaking his head he turns back to survey the battle his friends and companions are involved in.  Just in time to see Morduk vanish a second time, Silas curses loudly.  "#%$@!!!" _This is the second time I've been caught unprepared to deal with invisibility!  I really must spend some time studying Astraulay's spellbook._

Rifling through his options, again Silas finds that he doesn't have much to penetrate invisibility beyond (hopefully) detecting the magical emanations.  Sighing, he begins chanting and moving his fingers in intricate patterns.  As his magical sight begins to clear, he gazes towards the party in search of Morduk...


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 5, 2007)

OOC: Was supposed to be Danica's hp.... sorry.

Danica 10/18
Silas 10/19
Dartis 13/29
Ventus 17/32
Barok 5/21


----------



## Kobold Stew (Feb 6, 2007)

Danica winces as the gargoyle removes part of her shoulder, but she knows she was right to focus on Marduk and not the flying creature, whatever the damage. But she is not well, she knows. She stands, exposing herself to attack, but knowing she will at least not be a sitting duck.  She reaches into her pouch and grabs the leather thong she should have used before they wereeven at the base of the hill.

She rubs it over her forehead, saying "I need a barrier." She feels the eldrich power coruscating through her body, as magical armor surrounds her.


----------



## Fenris (Feb 6, 2007)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> "Barok!  Back off, I can handle him."




"Agreed, Barok move to Danica and Silas, leave the last goat to Ventus. We need to be ready to attack with everything should this sniveling coward dare to show his face again." Says Dartis as he sheathes his sword and draws his bow while urging Swift over to the last archer to aid Ventus, if he needs it.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 6, 2007)

*The Fate of Ventus*

Dartis urges Swift on and flanks the satyr engaged with Ventus and Barok.  The light warhorse rears up and kicks outward, missing the creature's head.  The archer smiles since he's still alive, but then Dartis' blade comes downward with enough force to leave a thin trail of blood across its face.

Danica casts a spell of protection around herself, the _mage armor_ comfortably forming tightly against her.  At the same time the python begins squeezing the life force from the struggling satyr in its bonds.

Ventus attacks next, his blade piercing through the satyr's ribs like a hot knife through butter.  The creature wails and falls dead.  For a moment, the Imperial wonders why his blade was so effective while his companions' weapons were not.

Barok searches where Dartis stood for the sole standing opponent, but does not notice where Morduk has moved to next.

But that's when Silas casts his spell and receives a helpful, yet unexpected result...

Silas Has An Important Decision To Make (Silas only)
[sblock]
You know instantly that the magic of this place has twisted and enhanced your spell.  The temple before you now glows with a strange green aura, the results of your _detect magic_ spell.  However, what really draws your attention is a large cloud of blue haze that hovers near where Swift is, but then moves quickly to reach Ventus' exposed back.  From the size and the speed, you guess that this haze is the invisible Morduk.  And he is standing behind a murdering Imperial soldier who has killed Dorinthians on the field of battle and perhaps in their own towns and villages.  Ventus is bleeding badly, and the ogre-mage seems to be taking his time, probably winding up for a strike that will silence the warrior forever.  You know you can track Morduk now, but this is an opportunity to have an Imperial quickly slain.  And all you have to do is be silent.
[/sblock]


----------



## Nephtys (Feb 6, 2007)

Barok chuckles harshly, "Hell, that was too damn close. But you did well, all of you. Seems I've misjudged you, Imperial." he says to Venthus, "You had your chance to betray us, but fought by our side. That probably saved at least my life. Thanks."
"Now, let's track down that cowardly goater and kill him a second time."


----------



## hafrogman (Feb 6, 2007)

Ventus smiles at his blade for a moment as the last Satyr falls.  His ancestors truly are looking out for him.  He nods briefly to Barok, but remains silent as he looks for the missing ogre and tries to listen for the heavy footsteps.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Feb 6, 2007)

Danica is breathing heavily. Bleeding from her shoulder, her blouse torn and muddied, her eyes wide in exhiliration and excitement and terror. Her crossbow is up, and with sudden jerky movements she is twisting at her waist, pointing at the air there, no there, now there. 

Her pulse is pounding, and she feels sweat -- or is it blood? -- rolling down her temple. 

Her magic has failed her again, her attention slipped, she is wounded. But perhaps she can kill this monster.


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 6, 2007)

With his vision twisted it takes Silas a moment to realize what is about to happen.  _In battle, perhaps, but not like this._ "Behind you, Ventus!" he calls and he again reaches for his wand of magic missiles.


----------



## hafrogman (Feb 6, 2007)

Ventus spins at Silas's warning, staring into empty space behind him.  His eyes search for any sign of the invisible ogre.  With nothing to see, he closes his eyes and trusts in the memory of his father and grandfather as he stabs blindly into space.

"Guide my sword."

[sblock=ooc]Assuming I have time after the warning, Ventus will attack the square directly behind him and hope.[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 6, 2007)

The air crackles as Silas' magic missile flies past Ventus and slams into an invisible, and very surprised ogre-mage, his sword raised over his head in a two-handed grip that was about to be brought down on Ventus' head.  The force magic cascades over his form, showing the ogre-mage for a few vital seconds.  Danica is the next to react, firing her crossbow and driving a bolt deep into the creature's shoulder.  Two arrows fly from Dartis' bow, the first one reaching its mark and burying itself in Morduk's leg.  Ventus brings his short sword up, but misses as he also scrambles away in desperation.  It's Barok who finishes it, with each of his blades successfully aiming for a different kidney.

Morduk groans and falls onto his back, his invisibility gone.  Even as he lies there, you can see his wounds quickly beginning to heal once more.


----------



## Nephtys (Feb 6, 2007)

Barok spits at the Ogre's face, crouches down and starts sawing off Mardok's head with his dagger. "Maybe this will keep you dead, you ugly bastard,"  he smiles at the decapitated head. "I think the Dryad will appreciate the trophy." 

ooc: Coup de grace.


----------



## hafrogman (Feb 6, 2007)

Ventus watches Barok saw for a moment while he cleans his blade and sheathes it at his side.  Reaching behind himself, he pulls free the axe he borrowed from the dwarves earlier.  The ogre may not be a tree, but it seems like threatening plants won't be important.

"This may be more effective."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 7, 2007)

Together, Barok and Ventus do their bloody work and Morduk is finally no more.  On his body, in a blood-covered pouch, is a heart the size of a fist and made from fossilized sap, also known as amber.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Feb 7, 2007)

Danica is dizzy with the aftereffects of combat, staggering slightly as she moves from place to place, feeling the corruption of the hilltop seeping into the soles of her feet, like dampness through cheap boots. She straightens her blouse, and shifts her pack to the other side, in an attempt to cover the hole, but the pain from her wound proves too muchm and she moves it back. 

A small rat emerges from her pack and walks up to the corpses of Marduk and the satyrs, sniffing them, before scampering back and up Danica's leg. 

Then she remembers to breathe, and inhales large gulps of the tepid air, but nourished by it anyway. 

"There could be more dangers--I don't think the heart alone is enough. We should ensure that there are no more threats on this hilltop, or hidden among the walls of this keep. WHo will come with me?" 

She looks to Dartis and the others, and, having confirmed that there are no more visible threats, wanders into the keep to seek new ones, evidently. She hopes she is not alone.


----------



## hafrogman (Feb 7, 2007)

Ventus kneels down next to the dead Morduk, weighing the amber heart in his hand.  

"She said we would know it when we saw it. . ."

He leans heavily on the gore splattered axe as he tries to catch his breath despite the pain from his various wounds.  His eyes fall on the ogre's blade lying on the ground nearby and he pauses to consider the effect such a weapon would have had on him.  He turns his head to face Silas for a moment, and gazes into his eyes.

"My thanks."


----------



## Fenris (Feb 7, 2007)

Kobold Stew said:
			
		

> "There could be more dangers--I don't think the heart alone is enough. We should ensure that there are no more threats on this hilltop, or hidden among the walls of this keep. WHo will come with me?"
> 
> She looks to Dartis and the others, and, having confirmed that there are no more visible threats, wanders into the keep to seek new ones, evidently. She hopes she is not alone.




Dartis makes as if to speak, but stops himself. Gazing at Danica for a moment. Then as if an internal question was resolved, whirls Swift and heads into the structure.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 7, 2007)

OOC: I am assuming the rest follow.

Someone must like locusts, you realize as you enter through the fifteen foot high double doors of the temple.  It's dark, but Silas is able to remove a torch and light it to reveal ancient brass walls covered in crawling insects...

At least that is your first impression until you take a closer look.  The walls and ceiling are decorated with tiny, sculpted locusts crawling over one another.  The flickering torchlight gives them the illusion of movement.  The shape of the building is rectangular, and the walls are 50 feet away in one direction, while 30 feet in the other.  The 35 foot tall ceiling is in the shape of a pyramid, with a large circular keystone in the center.  From the rubble and chipped condition, this roof looks as if it has been greatly weakened by the ravages of time.  Several bedrolls lie on the ground, and some small sacks lean against a bronze, stained altar.  On the top of this 10 ft by 3 ft altar is a giant, brass locust, perhaps an object of worship for the ancient people that used to come here.


----------



## hafrogman (Feb 7, 2007)

Ventus groans slightly as he rises to his feet once more.  For a second he watches Dartis and Danica as they move to investigate inside the ogre's home.  He returns the axe to his pack and draws his sword as he hustles forward, pushing past to be at the front once again.  If he was going to spend any more time with these people, he was really going to have to teach them some basic military concepts. . . like formations.

"I hope we're up for whatever's in here. . ."

He looks around with disgust at the dominant insect theme.

"Nice place though."


----------



## Nephtys (Feb 7, 2007)

Barok follows Venthus, keeping an eye out for traps and ambushes while avoiding the most exposed position. He groans a bit under his breath as his wounds chafe against his armor and clothing but otherwise keeps his composure.


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 7, 2007)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Ventus: "My thanks."




Silas nods and looks as if he is about to say something when Danica makes her proclamation and heads into the ancient temple.  Sighing with exasperation, Silas hurriedly snatches up the python rod and follows.  "Danica.  Wait.  We've wounded..."  Of course, by this time it is already too late and Silas has become entranced by the carvings and construction of the temple.

He runs his fingers lightly over the wall carvings.  "The detail is exquisite..."  Silas takes a moment to study the ceiling for structural soundness (+10 Knowledge: Architecture & Engineering)  Responding to Ventus's "Nice place though," he turns and says, "I've never seen its like."  It's quite obvious that Silas, however, doesn't mean it it the same sense that Ventus does.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Feb 8, 2007)

Danica doesn't hear Silas' words, the after effects of the battle still ringing in her own ears. She is careful as she walks, but is impressed with the intricacy of the carving--she is not at all phased by the insects, it would appear.
"Is there any way to tell if these carvings were done by hand, or if they were made magically?"  she asks, not knowing the answer herself.

She plays with her everburning torch, dazzled by the appearance of movement.

The sight of the bronze altar attracts her, and she carefully advances towards it.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 8, 2007)

Barok pokes around at the small sacks, but doesn't find any traps on them although he does see that they are full of coin.  Since nothing else in the room stands out as a likely location for a trap, Barok does a close inspection of the altar, looking more for traps or secrets rather than admiring its architecture.  Danica does a similar inspection, although she is careful not to touch the altar until the rogue makes sure it poses no threat.

Barok
[sblock]
You find no traps.
[/sblock]

Barok and Danica
[sblock]
You notice that the locust is somehow connected to the top of the altar without having been welded, almost as if it was carved out from a large piece of the metal.  There is a noticeable strip of fragile stone that runs around the entire perimeter of the altar and divides the top with the bottom half.  The stone is some kind of clay or concrete.
[/sblock]

Silas
[sblock]
From the way this temple is decorated, you can tell that it was once a place of worship.  But to what kind of god is unknown, and probably the religion has been lost in the annals of time.  Still, maybe someone knows some of the oral history.  The structure is sound, but the architecture is quite alien and very, very old from the look of the crumbling ceiling.  The rectangular shape of the perimeter is a standard kind of design, but you've never heard of anyone that the Dorinthians have ever come into contact with to use a pyramid for a roof.  In fact, the only obscure mention you've ever encountered of pyramid architecture has been of some far away people once subjugated by the Tallione Empire.  And they supposedly built large buildings that were pyramids in their entirety.  The locusts are so life-like in appearance that they almost appear as though live insects were turned into metal.  With a frightening realization, you withdraw your hand.  The walls still glow a dull green from the result of your _detect magic_ spell, and you suddenly notice that the glow comes from significant transmutation magic.
[/sblock]


----------



## hafrogman (Feb 8, 2007)

Ventus contents himself with standing guard while the others investigate the chamber.  He occasionally looks over his shoulder to the outside, but mostly watches his companions, waiting warily for anything that might endanger them.  He tries to calm his breathing after the exertion outside, but the blood dripping from his wounds is quite distracting.

"Well, is there anything that requires our attention?"


----------



## Kobold Stew (Feb 8, 2007)

"How do we feel about desecrating ancient altars to locust gods?" asks Danica with half a smile.

She is dizzy slightly, but know others are more wounded than she is. She can wait.


----------



## Fenris (Feb 8, 2007)

Kobold Stew said:
			
		

> "How do we feel about desecrating ancient altars to locust gods?" asks Danica with half a smile.
> 
> She is dizzy slightly, but know others are more wounded than she is. She can wait.





"I think we should let the ancients keep thier secrets. Let us take Morduk's ill gotten gains"  says Dartis pointing to the sacks of coin "for we shall be in need of it to clothe and feed the refugees. But if Morduk dwelt here, it may be an evil place. Even if not, the last time we disturbed the ancient past, we barely escaped. But come let us return Triete's heart to her, and free our people. We can ask the dryad about this temple. Perhaps she will remember who built it, or if there is any thing to fear from it."  advises Dartis


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 8, 2007)

Silas shrinks back from the walls where previously he was quite bold in fingering the carvings.  He moves to stand in the center of the hall and nods agreement with Dartis.  "I agree.  And these aren't carvings.  I think they are real, held by some magic.  I fear if we toy with the altar then we might somehow animate them."  He shivers.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 9, 2007)

You begin to travel to Trieste's valley once more, and once again it seems as if the entire valley is watching you although this time you know you can erase a flock of crows and a mountain lion from the list.

When you reach the summit of the tall hills surrounding the dryad's grove, you begin to hear the lure of her song pulling at you.  Any closer and you know it's affects would be even stronger.  The grove of trees and tall grass is about 200 feet in diameter, with a shining pond that surrounds a small isle.  On the tiny isle stands a great oak, but it's leaves and branches look twisted and wrong in a way that you can't quite understand. You believe you see a figure or perhaps two underneath the tree, but the night lowers your visibility to the point that it is hard to be sure.


----------



## Fenris (Feb 9, 2007)

"We need to return the heart to the dark hole left in Trieste's tree. The question is how to do so with out being ensnared. I think this is best done either through speed, by me on Swift, force of will to resist by perhaps Silas. Or our best option may be a woman" says Dartis looking knowingly at Danica.

"Danica, how strongly do you feel the pull of the dryad? Even now I feel her song tug at me. How I wish we had Kel with us, or Alexander who knew so much of the natural world. But we move with who we have. I suppose the last option is to simply call out to Trieste. But she seems to not be herself and would not respond well to attempts to contact her.

So, how do we best proceed? Do we have other options?"


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 9, 2007)

Danica
[sblock]
You also feel the pull of her song, but it's different from what the men are describing.  It's a strong pull, but it's more of something that you want to hear more of and makes you feel lazy and tired versus something that makes you take actions you would not take otherwise.
[/sblock]


----------



## Kobold Stew (Feb 9, 2007)

Danica is caught by Dartis' question. Her face goes blank, "Er."  Her voice catches immediately. Clearly she doesn't know. But she courtseys as she bites her lip and and tries again.

"Lord Dartis, I don't know what effect the Dryad's song will have on me, but since it does not resonate with me as it aparently does with you, I will try. The song makes me tired, and at rest. The worst it will do -- or so I imagine -- is make me want to rest. If that is the case, then perhaps someone else could take the heart from my hands, and continue.

"I am not afraid," she says, visibly terrified, "But I shall do what I can. I believe the heart too might offer protection. The dryad must want it back. It is part of her."

She pauses, and a smile slowly grows over her face as a spark shines from the corner of her eye. "Besides, if something happens to me, I have all you men to come rescue me."  She giggles.


----------



## hafrogman (Feb 9, 2007)

Ventus considers the island, nearly losing himself in the song for a second.  He shakes his head to clear it and faces Dartis.

"It all comes down to whether she wants her heart back or not.  If she wants it, then simply approaching with it in hand might be enough.  If her nature has twisted enough where she will resist it, then it may require all of our strengths.  If the lure is too much for any one of us, then we could each be lured in one by one as we attempt to rescue those already lost to the song.  Perhaps if we had enough rope, one could go in and be pulled out it they failed to hold strong."


----------



## Nephtys (Feb 9, 2007)

"Perhaps it will not be so bad even if we fail," Barok looks down at the island smiling. 
"I'll go. From what the other tree-fairies said I don't think she kills her victims right away and I wouldn't mind a bit of 'rest' for a while. If it turns bad I'll have you guys to bail me out. And I am the only one of us with a chance to enter unnoticed."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 9, 2007)

OOC: So are you resolved to make a break for it or try the rope idea?


----------



## Nephtys (Feb 9, 2007)

Ooc: the rope won't work too well if he's trying to hide, and besides it's not that macho.  So, yes, he's making a break for it.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 10, 2007)

Before Dartis can prepare a plan of action, Barok snatches the heart and begins running down the hill.  He gives a half-pause as the strength of the song intensifies, and for a moment the rest of the party thinks a collective, "Oh hell..."

But the rogue recovers and shakes off the music while leaping over the occasional mound.  The grass comes alive and reaches out for him, but the dextrous Barok is able to move too quick for the blades of grass to hold him down.  He's made it a third of the way.


----------



## Nephtys (Feb 10, 2007)

Barok stops briefly before charging ahead (actually before ascending the hill with the others, if you'll allow it) and stuffs his ears with moss and tying a piece of cloth around his head to help block out the sound.

ooc: I wasn't planning on making a run for it before the party could have its say, but let's play it out this way. Maybe the singing made him a bit overeager .


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 10, 2007)

OOC: Ah, sorry.  I was getting used to your character being impetuous.


----------



## Nephtys (Feb 10, 2007)

ooc: No need to be sorry, it's a lot more fun this way.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Feb 10, 2007)

Danica stares in wonder as Barok grabs the heart and starts to run. Again, her words have gone almost unnoticed. But she watches him as he goes, and shouts out encouragement: "Be careful!"


----------



## Fenris (Feb 10, 2007)

[sblock=KS: ] Sorry, I hadn't even seen your post as it got stuck on the last page   

But I was waiting for  you and Silas.....[/sblock]

Dartis swears at Barok's rashness and spurs on Swift to over take the man.

[sblock=OOC] Ride check to spur mount on to make Swift even faster, but with the run feat and a base 60 move, I figure we can catch up quickly [/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 10, 2007)

Dartis cries after Barok and leads Swift into a gallop.  He doesn't make it more than 30 feet when the song takes ahold of the nobleman, causing him to stop in amazement at the most beautiful music he's ever heard.  And even though he cannot see her face, Dartis knows that the woman by the pond is all the beauty he can imagine wrapped up in one face.  Swift begins to panic, as blades of grass wrap up and around his hooves and immobilize the horse.

Barok continues his own run, and he continues to shake off the dryad's song.  He's now 40 feet away, and can see her now.  Despite her panic-filled face that gazes upon his defiant countenance, he notices that she truly is a beautiful creature.  A man stands up next to her, wearing the clothes of a Dorinthian noble attached to the cavalry.  Barok's examination doesn't slow down his nimbleness and once more he dodges the grasping blades of grass.

Danica dodges the grasping plants around her, but stumbles after making it only 15 feet.  The music is like a beautiful lullaby, and the sorceress feels as if she should rest.

Silas moves quickly and surprisingly even more nimbly than Barok.  He makes it 30 feet with seeming ease, his mind concentrated upon his wife, a vision that the dryad's song has difficulty piercing.

Ventus is also able to dodge the plants, like Danica was, but only makes it 15 feet before succumbing to the song... It is so beautiful, he realizes.

Map- not to scale, but each space is about 10 feet
[sblock]
S= Silas
D= Dartis
Da= Danica
V= Ventus
B= Barok
W= Dryad
N= Dorinthian Noble
T= Tree
..............................
.........V....Da............
............D......S.........
..............................
...............................
............B.................
...............................
...............................
........WN..................
..............T...............
[/sblock]

(Continuing because Barok is still advancing with heart)
The song continues, and for a moment Barok freezes from the beauty of the dryad's voice.  Everything is in that promise.  Possession, desire, lust.  Everything that a rogue could possibly want, although strangely there is no promise of love.  The former scout muses that he normally makes similar proposals whenever he gets the opportunity.  His dark humor helps him break the bonds of the enchantment, and once again he is on the move.  He avoids the grasping plants and lands calf-deep in the pond by the great oak tree.  As he moves onto the tiny isle, the Dorinthian cavalryman intercepts him and draws his sword in warning.  Barok can see by looking into the man's eyes that his will is not his own.  The rogue can just make out a large hole in the tree behind him.

Dartis is still held by her song and Swift stops struggling, more because of its inability to move than from true desire.  The plants wrap steadily upwards and now touch the nobleman's legs and the horses midsection...

Silas continues to dodge the plants and ignores the song by thinking of his family, making it another 30 feet and close enough to see that Barok is about to be engaged by a man wearing the cloak and armor of a Dorinthian cavalryman.  The sight before him is almost enough to give him pause.  The nobleman is Cal Dorin, the baron's lost son!  And these mounds must be his men, swallowed up by the twisted dryad's grove.  They are not just Dorinthians.  They are people of Fair Creek.

The sight of Dartis' horse ceasing its struggle pulls at the pity freely given by Danica's heart.  She overcomes the dryad's song and bolts next to Dartis in an attempt to free the nobleman.  Before she can act, however, blades of grass rise up and snare her around her right thigh.

Ventus feels the pull of the dryad's song and takes a few more steps forward so that he may better gaze upon the woman's beauty.  Strangely, he is able to stumble past the ensnaring grass without getting himself caught.

Map- not to scale, but each space is about 10 feet
[sblock]
S= Silas
D= Dartis
Da= Danica
V= Ventus
B= Barok
W= Dryad
N= Dorinthian Noble
T= Tree
..............................
..............................
..........V.DDa............
..............................
...............................
.................S............
...............................
............B..................
........W..N.................
..............T...............
[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 10, 2007)

OOC: I had to post my observation of the way this situation turned out in the OOC thread.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Feb 10, 2007)

As Danica struggles with the growing tendrils and vines wrapping around her leg, she spies the sword-wielding Dorinthian about to attack Barok. 

She reacts quickly, forgetting herself for a moment:

"Your strength spills into the earth" she proclaims in a loud voice, as a shimmering beam leaps forth from her outstretched hand. 

She reaches for her crossbow.


----------



## Nephtys (Feb 10, 2007)

Barok shouts out to the two lovers by the tree while continuing to move forwards, "Morduk is dead. I killed the ugly bastard, twise, and I've got his head right here to prove it," he holds up the head by the hair. "The Heart is yours once again if you will but let me pass. Get that noble fop out of the way and let me show you what a real man can do." he winks at her.

ooc: remember that I said I'd keep the Head as a trophy for the Dryad?

(If his charm is not enough: )
 He continues to advance and strikes out with lightning speed, throwing Morduk's gory head right at the knights face while hooking his foot behind the man's knee and pushing him out of the way. (improved Trip) "Did you really think he could stand in my way? I'll save you wether you want it or not."

Next round, if he still can:
Barok dodges, or soaks up the knights attack, trips him again and places the heart in the hollow of the tree with a grin and a flourish.


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 11, 2007)

Though events have again spiralled out of his control Silas follows as Barok runs headlong into the grove.  Seeing Cal Dorin face Barok and knowing the surrounding mounds are likely his men as described by Ventus, Silas continues to plow forward to aid the man and free the others, somehow.  His mind, however, is full of the image of his wife as he last saw her: holding their child, standing next to his aged father, as the town came to see them all off.  As they marched faint strains of Dorinthia's battle-hymn floated after...

Suddenly Silas bursts out in song.  "Dor-IN-thi-AH!  Dor-IN-thi-AH!..."  Loud and out of tune it is still recognizable as Dorinthia's anthem and he puts all his emotion into it hoping to rouse the sleepers.


----------



## Fenris (Feb 12, 2007)

Dartis takes no notice of the malicious monocots creeping up his leg. He is far too entranced by the most wonderful song.........


----------



## hafrogman (Feb 12, 2007)

Ventus merely brushes the grass away from his leg as he easily pulls free to continue towards the source of his enchantment.  He stumbles forward, his mind in a daze.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Feb 12, 2007)

Fenris said:
			
		

> Dartis ... is far too entranced by the most wonderful song.........





OOC:  "Dor-IN-thi-AH! Dor-IN-thi-AH!" !?!?


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 12, 2007)

For a moment of surprise, the dryad and Cal Dorin watch as Barok shows the heart in his hand.  Then the wood creature stops singing for a brief second, and stares in anger, speaking the command, "Kill him."

Cal moves to comply, but before Barok can attempt to trip him a bolt of magic flies over his shoulder and hits the nobleman.  Danica's spell of weakness seems to affect him, but then he visibly shakes off the spell.  A shout is heard behind Barok: "Dor-IN-thi-AH! Dor-IN-thi-AH!...".  From the mounds around you, the cry is taken up once more by hoarse and weak voices, *"Dor-IN-thi-AH! Dor-IN-thi-AH!..."*

Perhaps its the chanting that does it, or the recognition of heroic friends.  Perhaps it is the brave and bloodied Barok's stubborn stand, or the distraction of Danica's spell.  Whatever the cause, Cal lowers his blade and the rogue skirts by and drives the heart deep into the oak's hole behind him.  The singing stops, freeing Ventus and Dartis from its enchantment.

The hole seals itself and the dryad halts as a change comes over her.  Her enraged face grows soft and pleasant for a moment, before she collapses in tears and wailing.  "Gods!  He killed them.  He killed my cat, and so many of my friends," she says as she collapses with her face in her hands.  Cal takes a few steps towards her, as if intending to hold and comfort her.  He stares down at the pitiful creature, and changes his mind while clenching and unclenching his hands.

"Thank you," he says to Barok with a cold expression.  But come, we must now free our friends."  He takes his blade in hand once more and moves towards the nearest mound, but it is not needed.  Like a coccoon, the grass opens to reveal dozens of Fair Creek cavalrymen.  All but two are still alive, although greatly weakened.  Even Alexander's sister, the half-orc paladin Alexis is found and gives Silas and Danica a small smile of thanks and recognition.

The dryads send help in the form of berries that burst from bushes that spontaneously erupt up from the ground and you find that the nearby pond has fresh water to help the starved men.  Somehow the grass preserved them at the same time it sapped their bodies of nutrients.  You spend the day burying the two soldiers that have died while the men and surviving horses recover.  Cal takes their deaths the hardest.  "My fault.  We had to ride and try to warn my father, but the Imperials intercepted us and we rode into the hills to lose them when I heard her voice.  I wasn't strong enough to resist that... thing.  And now my soldiers died for my weakness.  In my mind I saw her as a Dorinthian noblewoman.  Someone to continue a kingdom's noble lineage with.  Gods..." he hisses in disgust.  Perhaps the dryad hears him from her distant tree, for she looks at him in a hurt expression before disappearing into her oak once more.  Some rigid pride has broken in Cal, and it's not sure whether it is for the better.  Although his men still look at him with respect as he passes, he will never forget the tragedy that he was partly responsible for.

The party spends the night guarding the sleeping troops.  Cal sleeps furthest from the oak tree, and the dryads do not reappear though the food continues to grow when needed.  In the morning, on the crest of the hill, a small band of men can be seen observing your camp.

Ventus
[sblock]
They wear the clothing of Craeceans, a diverse and educated people in love with science and philosophy that were eventually taken over by the Tallione Empire.
[/sblock]

Nikolos and Caramip
[sblock]
You've travelled far to find the camp of Commander Sassarius, but it looks like his army has left.  Which is unfortunate, since you needed to restock on supplies for your research into Dorinthian culture.  They have the most interesting, but primitive architecture although you were hoping to move on and examine the plains that supported the nomadic lifestyle they practiced before founding a kingdom.  You followed a horse trail, thinking maybe it would lead to Sassarius' cavalry, but you ran into this surprise.  Instead of finding a Tallione camp, here lies what looks to be some tattered remnants of Dorinthian cavalry.  How marvelous!  And you thought Dorinthia was completely defeated.  Hmmm... on second thought, maybe you should go before they notice you as they might not appreciate your discovery of them.  Uh oh... too late...
[/sblock]


----------



## Nephtys (Feb 12, 2007)

Deuce Traveler said:
			
		

> The hole seals itself and the dryad halts as a change comes over her.  Her enraged face grows soft and pleasant for a moment, before she collapses in tears and wailing.  "Gods!  He killed them.  He killed my cat, and so many of my friends," she says as she collapses with her face in her hands.




Barok turns and smiles expectantly at the dryad, his smile growing stale when noticing her reaction. _Gods! I should have known, no "Oh my brave Hero! Look at those noble wounds, please let me kiss them and make it better..." No, instead I get a weeper._ 
"There, there, don't worry about that," he tries halfheartedly to console her. "Everything ends. It's the way of, uh, nature or something. At least you got your vengeance. It's all right, you'll get new friends, you've got a new one right here,"  he says, touching her shoulder gently.



			
				Deuce Traveler said:
			
		

> "Thank you," he says to Barok with a cold expression.




He smiles distractedly at the knight, "That's all right sir. Thanks for getting out of the way."



			
				Deuce Traveler said:
			
		

> Cal takes their deaths the hardest.  "My fault.  We had to ride and try to warn my father, but the Imperials intercepted us and we rode into the hills to lose them when I heard her voice.  I wasn't strong enough to resist that... thing.  And now my soldiers died for my weakness.  In my mind I saw her as a Dorinthian noblewoman.  Someone to continue a kingdom's noble lineage with.  Gods..." he hisses in disgust.  Perhaps the dryad hears him from her distant tree, for she looks at him in a hurt expression before disappearing into her oak once more.  Some rigid pride has broken in Cal, and it's not sure whether it is for the better.  Although his men still look at him with respect as he passes, he will never forget the tragedy that he was partly responsible for.




"...That really doesn't sound like such a bad idea, now when she's not an insane monster anymore."



			
				Deuce Traveler said:
			
		

> The party spends the night guarding the sleeping troops.  Cal sleeps furthest from the oak tree, and the dryads do not reappear though the food continues to grow when needed.  In the morning, on the crest of the hill, a small band of men can be seen observing your camp.




Barok watches quietly.


----------



## hafrogman (Feb 12, 2007)

Ventus stands at the edge of the grove, a rather severe expression on his face, tight lipped and stock still.  It is as much of his inner feelings as he would let show on the exterior, he does not allow his anger to cloud his face.  He is angry at Barok for rushing off into the trap, he is angry at the others for following, and he is angry at himself for not having the willpower to resist the dryad's song.

The situation has resolved itself, but that would bring about its own worries, for now the neccesary reprimand for Barok's impetuous behavior would never come.  He stands watch stoicly over the recovering Dorinthians, glad at least that he was able to repay his debt and aid in some small way their release.  His eyes gaze out over the men, seeking out the one who's words saved him from sharing their fate on his first journey to this glade, fearing that he may have been to late.

At the dawning of the new morning, Ventus stands watching the newcomers, sizing them up to determine their purpose.  Their clothing is familiar enough.  He steps forward to call out.

"Hail to you, Craeceans.  What business brings you here?"


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (Feb 12, 2007)

Nikolos glanced at his entourage, then looked at Caramip. "Well, this should be fascinating."  Leaning on his longspear, which made a passable walking staff, he called back, "We are a scholarly expedition, seeking knowledge in the blessed name of Adeiros the Seeker. I am the Witness Nikolos. Whom am I addressing?"  It was obviously rather silly to try to fight, and Nikolos rather doubted that his party, leading pack mules loaded with supplies and all the impedimentia of scholarly field work, were going to long out-run Dorinthian horse archers.


----------



## Fenris (Feb 13, 2007)

As the group sets up camp, Dartis again finds time to have private words with the various members of the group.

[sblock=Danica and DT]
"Again you have proven your worth and valor Daughter of Dorinthia. You and your abilities, all of them, benefit the people of Dorinthia, our people." says Dartis clasping her on the shoulders. "On behalf of them I thank you" [/sblock]

[sblock=Ventus and DT]

Dartis approaches the stoic legionairre as he stands to the side of the camp.

"Well Tallione, you have proven yourself truthful and more than competent in battle. I thank you for your aid in defeating the ogre. We could not have won with out you. I again say to you that I hold your vow upheld. By your own admission, the men who saved you are now free. Though you are free to pursue your own path, I sense you would not return to Tallione. I would ask you then Ventusm would you not journey with us a while. We could use a stout man who knows about standing and fighting. I know there may be some distrust that may exist for a bit, but I at the least offer my hand in friendship." says Dartis extending his right hand, while pulling out a knife with his left in offer to cut the remaining and symbolic bonds on the legionairres wrists. [/sblock]

[sblock=Barok and DT] Dartis finds Barok at some point. "I wish to thank you for your efforts Barok. Both against the ogre and to replace the heart. However I would also caution you to not be so rash. There is far too much at stake here. The future of our people hangs upon every action we take and we must not fail. I am overjoyed that you succeeded, but, had you not......."

"This is not a reprimand, nor a formal action. Though I am captain of the army, I ask you as a companion and a friend, to please exercise some due caution. There are so many back there. The same that followed you to the mountian, that desperately need us to succeed. I cannot afford to lose you, nor can I afford to have any failures. Our people's morale hangs by a thread, it is our duty to maintian that. I know you are not used to leading and thinking of the people you lead. But look at Cal and how he grieves over the men he lost. Imagine the people you lead to the mountian. They still look to you. I still need you to help lead our people to safety Barok. Dorinthia needs you Barok, will you be there for Her?"  [/sblock]


[sblock=DT] Dartis finds Cal at some point through the evening and pulls him aside for a private counsel.
"Cal, you must recover here. You have lost no luster in your men's eyes. There is no shame here. This is not war or battle. This is sorcery. I myself was smitten by the song. I was held captive by the grasses. There is no shame in that, it does not diminsih your value as a warrior. We faced a gnome some time back who cast his sorcerous magic. Oh it was beautiful. He showed me here I could find our people, where we could live safe. But it was a lie. But Cal, these lies only have power because in our hearts we want what is promised so much. In our hearts lies the hope of Dorinthia. To desire the success of of people is nothing to be ashamed of. And if that hope makes us more vulnerable to evil sorcery, then so be it. For with out that hope in our hearts Cal, Dorthinia will die."

Dartis turns to face Cal, and grabs him by the shoulders and stares into his face "Cal, my brother, my kinsmen, listen to me. You must shake this black mood off. Our men, our people need us. Did we weep after Kalden? Of course, but we did not cower from the next battle. Tonight we will honor those who have fallen. But we must move on Cal. Hope is finally rising, we must show that to our people."

Dartis then proceeds to tell Cal the tale of their rescue mission to find them, how they found the Imperials and how they were turned back, and finally the tale of Morduk. He also informs Cal that his father grieves terribly for him and will desire news of him soon. [/sblock]

In the morning Ventus' call alerts Dartis who goes to join Ventus at the edge of the camp.
"Ventus, what do you know of these Craeceans?"

Dartus calls back "A scholarly expedition you say. Then by all means come and join us Witness Nikolos!" as Dartis waves Silas on up. Best to have another scholar to join the parlay, if inded these men were scholars. As an after thought Dartis gives Barok a small signal to indicate that the crafty man should circle around to provide some cover and ensure that this group was alone.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 13, 2007)

Dartis
[sblock]
Cal nods at you, though does not look into your eyes, "Thank you, Baron Kalnian, but leading men to die by the sword is one thing.  Watching them helplessly as their lives are sucked out of their bodies is quite another.  Still, I will carry on, for my men so that they may better serve our people if nothing else."
[/sblock]

OOC: Please check the talking the talk thread for XP and gold.  And also please reply for what the party's intentions are now.


----------



## hafrogman (Feb 13, 2007)

[sblock=Dartis]
Ventus nods solemnly and runs his wrist slightly for a moment, relieving the sensation that has stayed with him for many days now.  He looks Dartis in the eyes, trying to read the man, then clasps hands with him firmly.

"You are correct in assuming that I can no more return to my home than your people can to theirs.  I find myself in need of a new home, or a new purpose.  Perhaps I will find my way along side you and your comrades."[/sblock]

Ventus shrugs in response to Dartis's query.  He leans in to answer quietly.

"A peaceful enough people, scholars and educators. . . but subjects of the Tallione Empire."

He relaxes somewhat, taking his hand away from the hilt of his sword, but he continues to watch the new arrivals in case they are more than they claim to be.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Feb 13, 2007)

Danica yelps as Dartis grabs her shoulders--even as the wound begins to heal, it is sensitive, and the skin of her upper arm exposed through the tear in the cloth.

But she smiles, and courtsies, and says, "Thank you, my Lord. For Dorinthia."


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (Feb 13, 2007)

Nikolos smiled a little. It wasn't lost on him that the Dorinthians hadn't actually identified themselves.  Still, there was little help for it now. "Well, let's go see what we can learn down below. Best behavior, hmmm?" This last was directed at his various staff.

Then he walked down the hill, smiling in anticipation of learning new and interesting things.  Of course, the first thing he learned was that these Dorinthians looked as if they'd been battered around a good bit.

Many thanks for your kind welcome.  I can't help but see that you've had some trouble.  May I be of assistance? I'm not the greatest healer,but the Seeker is beneficient with his power."


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Feb 14, 2007)

*Caramip Ashhearth*

With an innocent smile, she nods her head and follows in step behind her large friend. Her innocent smile quickly turns mischievous as she reaches into her pack and produces two empty coconut halves. As if on cue, she quickly raps the two coconut halves together as she walks behind her friend. The beat and sound of the empty coconuts mimic that of a large house trotting a long a cobble stone road. At the same time she hums a load an obvious out of tune hymn similar to that of trumpets blaring for some Lord. 

Despite any protest from her large friend she continues with the gross buffoonery. Only to stop with hysterical laughter once they come face to face with the weary travelers. 

OOC: Couldn't resist - Just saw Monty Python


----------



## Fenris (Feb 14, 2007)

Blarkon Dragonslayer said:
			
		

> Many thanks for your kind welcome.  I can't help but see that you've had some trouble.  May I be of assistance? I'm not the greatest healer,but the Seeker is beneficient with his power."




"Gladly would we accept your help as well Nikolos. The Seeker's gifts are welcome here. But if I may ask, what brings a small group so far from Tallione, Craecean?"  asks Dartis


----------



## Nephtys (Feb 14, 2007)

Fenris said:
			
		

> As the group sets up camp, Dartis again finds time to have private words with the various members of the group.
> [sblock=Barok and DT] Dartis finds Barok at some point. "I wish to thank you for your efforts Barok. Both against the ogre and to replace the heart. However I would also caution you to not be so rash. There is far too much at stake here. The future of our people hangs upon every action we take and we must not fail. I am overjoyed that you succeeded, but, had you not......."
> 
> "This is not a reprimand, nor a formal action. Though I am captain of the army, I ask you as a companion and a friend, to please exercise some due caution. There are so many back there. The same that followed you to the mountian, that desperately need us to succeed. I cannot afford to lose you, nor can I afford to have any failures. Our people's morale hangs by a thread, it is our duty to maintian that. I know you are not used to leading and thinking of the people you lead. But look at Cal and how he grieves over the men he lost. Imagine the people you lead to the mountian. They still look to you. I still need you to help lead our people to safety Barok. Dorinthia needs you Barok, will you be there for Her?"  [/sblock]



[sblock=Dartis and DT]
"You really believe you're going to restore Dorinthia again? That you can put everything back together, bring us victory and peace and then give yourself a crown? With this?" he gestures to the encampment. "No, Dorinthia is lost. Her people murdered or in chains, her towns and fields in ashes inhabited only by beasts and ghosts. All we can do now is seek our vengeance and our deaths like men."
"You don't think I grieve only because I do not wallow in it? I have lost as much as any of you, but this is not the time for tears. These," he touches one of his wounds and the crusted blood surrounding it, "are the only tears I'm going to cry. And if I seek some pleasure on my way to death, can you blame me?"
[/sblock]


----------



## hafrogman (Feb 14, 2007)

Ventus stands a little behind Dartis and off to one side, watching the approaching travelers carefully.  He nods his own greetings as they approach, but waits to hear their response to the question posed.  However, part of him hopes that they are no more than they appear to be.  The ogre and his allies have left far more injuries than a single night's rest could mend.


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (Feb 14, 2007)

Nikolos nods politely to the obvious soldier, then gives Caramip a truly arch look. "Allow me to introduce Mistress Caramip. She is a font of tales and information...though at times..." He leaves that statement unfinished, and opens his healing kit.  "With your permission?"

(OOC: Heal +7 with the kit, on each wounded character, burn all four non-domain first level spells for Cure Light Wounds at 1d8+4 each, and burn Bull's Strength and the extended Shield of Faith for Cure Moderate Wounds at 2d8+4 each, to try and deal with the damage taken.)


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 14, 2007)

Nikolos spends much of his magic and healing abilities on the five wounded characters.  The man is quite talented, and in no time at all the party is in much better condition.  He then sees to some of the worst off of the soldiers, and you begin to become confident that you can get the group of them back on the way to the dwarven kingdom by the next morning.  After that, it should be another couple of days of preparation before you are all on the way back to your town.

OOC: +6 hps to Danica, +6 hps to Silas, +14 hps to Ventus, +20 hps to Dartis, and +13 hps to Barok.  After the spells, Nikolos uses his first aid kit to restore +2 hit points per character, although he spends much of the next eight hours checking up on you regularly while doing so.  Night is coming, and should pass uneventfully with the dryads on watch.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Feb 14, 2007)

*Caramip Ashhearth*

“Oh boo!” She responds. “I worked real hard on that. Any idea how hard it was for me to hide a hollow coconut from you?” She humps with her hands on her hips. “Gods forbid that you show a bit of humor.”

She turns to face their new found friends and offers them a bright smile with a small wave. “Greetings! Seems like you all had a bit of fun here.”, she says as takes a better look at the disheveled camp site. As Nikolos begins to administer his care, she pulls out her trusty mandolin and begins to play a soothing hymn. 

OOC: I know it doesn’t matter but what the hey, Bardic Song: Inspire Competence, +3 to Nickolos healing check.


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 14, 2007)

Silas guffaws indecorously at the bard's shenanigans as the group approaches.  Seeing that the Seeker or Witness or whatever his title is, tolerates the bard's antics puts him a little more at ease.  "Welcome, Witness Nikolos, Mistress Caramip.  I am Silas Eyrstan, a Caernite scholar and a Dorinthian."  He hesitates to say more without an indication from Dartis that it's ok, especially knowing that he has a tendency to carry on a bit more than might be wise.

As Witness Nikolos tends the raking claw wounds on his shoulder and back, Silas asks, "Your aid is appreciated, Witness Nikolos.  Seeker...Adeiros, is it?  I don't recognize the name.  Perhaps you could tell me more..."  He winces as the priest puts some healing salve on his injury.

Later, Silas will find or make a moment when he can talk to Dartis alone.
[sblock=Dartis and DT]"Lord Kalnian, before we left the kingdom of King Bermax of the Dwarves you asked me to consider several things.  Finding Cal Dorin with members of his cavalry is a great thing for our people.  Though the flower of Dorinthian nobility has been greatly depleted, killed or taken by the Tallione, a noble wedding would do much to restore our people's hopes for the future."  Silas coughs, seeming somewhat embarrassed but continuing nonetheless.  "Baron Dorin has a daughter of marriagable age and you yourself are unwed...  Perhaps you should speak to the Baron when we return.  We will be returning home now, won't we?"[/sblock]


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (Feb 15, 2007)

GlassEye said:
			
		

> Silas guffaws indecorously at the bard's shenanigans as the group approaches.  Seeing that the Seeker or Witness or whatever his title is, tolerates the bard's antics puts him a little more at ease.  "Welcome, Witness Nikolos, Mistress Caramip.  I am Silas Eyrstan, a Caernite scholar and a Dorinthian."  He hesitates to say more without an indication from Dartis that it's ok, especially knowing that he has a tendency to carry on a bit more than might be wise.
> 
> As Witness Nikolos tends the raking claw wounds on his shoulder and back, Silas asks, "Your aid is appreciated, Witness Nikolos.  Seeker...Adeiros, is it?  I don't recognize the name.  Perhaps you could tell me more..."  He winces as the priest puts some healing salve on his injury.




Nikolos replies as he works over the wound, having used the power of Adeiros to close up the worst of it. "Adeiros is the Seeker of knowledge.  His worship extends to all lands, though I suppose he's much more prominent in Craece then elsewhere. The Great Library of Adeiros there is an amazing place. An entire city dedicated to the pursuit and compilation of knowledge. I hope that my history of the Dorinthian War will someday reside on the shelves there."

He finishes bandaging the wound, grateful for Caramip's playing. He is not a complete stranger to fighting and bloodshed, but he's seen things done to the Dorinthians, in the name of the Empire, that turn the stomach.  "Of course, I doubt that my writings will be completely acceptable in my own lifetime. But many of the greatest scholars' works have only come to light after they've gone to the glory of Adeiros, so I'll be in good company."


----------



## hafrogman (Feb 15, 2007)

Tessan bows to the new arrivals in thanks for their efforts on behalf of the group.  He rubs idly at his ribs, testing the newly healed wounds and considering the Seeker and his. . . ally.

"My thanks for your aid, your arrival is fortuitously timed.  My name is Tessan Ventus, and I offer you my gratitude."

The Seeker's further comments produce a raised eyebrow as he looks over the man.

"You are writing a history of the Dorinthian War?  An interesting choice of topic.  I trust your research is going well?"


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (Feb 15, 2007)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Tessan bows to the new arrivals in thanks for their efforts on behalf of the group.  He rubs idly at his ribs, testing the newly healed wounds and considering the Seeker and his. . . ally.
> 
> "My thanks for your aid, your arrival is fortuitously timed.  My name is Tessan Ventus, and I offer you my gratitude."
> 
> ...




Nikolos returns Tessan's bow, at least so much as he can while working.  At the man's question, he shrugs slightly. "It is going reasonably well. Wars are always difficult to fully understand, are they not? So much blood and suffering over what seems in afterthought to be small matters.  As you might imagine, a lot of what I have, aside from my own observations, comes from various Imperial officers and functionaries, extolling their victories and courage in the face of the wicked and barbaric Dorinthians."


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 15, 2007)

Silas unaccountably chokes and coughs loudly.  He briefly looks over at Ventus but turns back to the Witness.  Rolling his eyes a little he says, "And, of course, the Craeceans were vile degenerates until the Tallione showed them the proper way of life.  Perhaps you should speak to some Dorinthians though I doubt you'll find we feel these are 'small matters'."  Somewhat prickly, Silas begins bustling around the camp preparing a meal for the collected company and guests.


----------



## Blarkon Dragonslayer (Feb 15, 2007)

Nikolos smiles at Silas' comment. "Well, I'm afraid you'll find no shortage of vile and degenerate Craeceans. By all accounts, my ancestors were rather at a loss once it became apparent the Talliones weren't going to be stopped by scathing philosophical rhetoric or  well-turned satiric verse.  So far as talking to some Dorinthians, it would seem I've come to the right place, wouldn't you agree?"


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 15, 2007)

Silas lets Nikolos' indominitable good nature siphon off his flush of irritation.  "Forgive me, Witness.  Emotions concerning this subject are, as you might understand, still somewhat raw.  I would agree, it would seem that your Seeker has indeed led you to the proper place and time to hear the Dorinthian viewpoint."  As he begins ladling out servings of a thick stew and crusty bread he says, "It isn't much but you are more than welcome to a share."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 16, 2007)

After recognizing Nikolos' healing abilities, and his interest in Dorinthia's side of the story, the party invites the priest to join them and see the Dorinthian people for himself.  The offer is too exciting to pass up, and his band increases your number.

Upon thinking on Dartis' words, Cal asks for an extra moment alone to talk to the dryad.  She hadn't come from her tree for quite some time (not even for Barok), although as the group leaves and allows Cal a moment alone, you see her come forth once more to speak quietly with the man.  What words are exchanged, you do not know, although Cal seems to have gained a necklace made of twined and somehow threaded leaves.

The party arrives as heroes once more in the dwarven kingdom, although even the dwarves seem to be slowing down on the alcohol and more appreciative of simple pleasures, such as drinking sips of water to alleviate morning headaches... soon the party, its ragtag army, and the rest of the refugees are supplied and on the way north.

OOC: Closing Chapter 3, the Imperials.  Link to Chapter 4...
http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=3347189#post3347189


----------



## Fenris (Feb 16, 2007)

Nephtys said:
			
		

> [sblock=Dartis and DT]
> "You really believe you're going to restore Dorinthia again? That you can put everything back together, bring us victory and peace and then give yourself a crown? With this?" he gestures to the encampment. "No, Dorinthia is lost. Her people murdered or in chains, her towns and fields in ashes inhabited only by beasts and ghosts. All we can do now is seek our vengeance and our deaths like men."
> "You don't think I grieve only because I do not wallow in it? I have lost as much as any of you, but this is not the time for tears. These," he touches one of his wounds and the crusted blood surrounding it, "are the only tears I'm going to cry. And if I seek some pleasure on my way to death, can you blame me?"
> [/sblock]




[sblock=Barok and DT] 

Dartis listens to Baroks words and is silent a moment. 
"Then why are you here? Why not run after the Imperial column and die _'like a man'_? Why not go and through your life away if you have lost so much and are seeking death?

And truley then why did you lead the refugees back to the hills? Dorinthia is lost only when we allow Her to be. You are right that this is not the time for tears, but neither of wtaer nor of blood. Nor is it time for vengance. That time will come. But if you truley have lost hope, then leave us, seek your death as you wish and find vengance as you can.

But I think there is more to you Barok. Some compassion must still dwell within you. Some pride of being Dorinthian. Why else would you lead those people to safety if _'her people are murdered or in chains, her towns and fields are ashes inhabited only by beasts and ghosts'_ ?

So long as I draw breath I will seek to protect Dorinthia and her people, no matter where the live. If you cannot understand that I pity you. And I will not have you compromising the future of Dorinthia. A fool I may be, but that hope is all those refugees have, and I will not fail them.

Your choice is your own. I will release you from any obilgation the Dorinthian army holds you to. But can you ever free yourself from the obligations you owe it the army and to Dorinthia?"  

And Dartis turns and walks away to leave Barok to his thoughts. [/sblock]


----------

